# 2020-21 ECHL Season Thread



## JMCx4

League & team news, game reports, transactions, everything that ain't posted in the Season Plans thread.

First up ...


> *ECHL SEASON OPENS ON FRIDAY*
> 
> 07 Dec 2020
> 
> The 33rd season of the ECHL begins with Opening Weekend presented by GEICO on Friday with five games and continues with five additional games on Saturday.
> 
> Friday’s opening night comes nine months to the day of the final games of the 2019-20 Season, which ended prematurely due to the COVID-19 pandemic. ...
> 
> The five games set for Friday night include a pair of intrastate battles with South Carolina hosting Greenville and Jacksonville visiting Florida. Other matchups are Kansas City traveling to Indy, Tulsa entertaining Wichita and Utah visiting Rapid City.
> 
> Opening Weekend presented by GEICO continues with three teams hosting home openers on Saturday. Jacksonville welcomes Greenville, Wheeling hosts Indy and Tulsa takes on Allen. ...
> 
> *Read more at:* ECHL season opens on Friday


----------



## JMCx4

ECHL Schedule Page ... https://www.echl.com/schedule#select_schedule=0


----------



## JMCx4

*2020-21 Team Capsules *in this thread, because I didn't think ahead to include them here.


----------



## JMCx4

*2020-21 ECHL Official Guide & Record Book* has been published.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

apparently, it'll be solely one division of the thirteen clubs, not the traditional multi-divisions the ECHL has had.


----------



## JMCx4

Season-Opening Rosters ... ECHL announces Season-Opening Rosters


----------



## JMCx4

As a reminder to some & late-comer news to others who want to follow ECHL action this very odd season ...


> From: The ECHL
> 
> *FLOSPORTS TO HOST ECHL.TV BEGINNING WITH 2020-21 SEASON*
> 
> 30 Sep 2020
> 
> The ECHL announced on Wednesday that FloSports has been named the new provider for ECHL.TV beginning with the 2020-21 Season.
> Every ECHL regular-season game, as well as the annual ECHL All-Star Classic and the Kelly Cup Playoffs, will stream exclusively through FloHockey, along with original content, interviews and analysis produced by FloSports. ...
> 
> *Read more at: *FloSports to host ECHL.TV beginning with 2020-21 Season


----------



## JMCx4

Not sure how many of these links will work this season, but for those of us too cheap to watch ECHL.TV ...


> *ECHL RADIO BROADCASTS*
> Catch the audio broadcasts of ECHL games from the comfort of your own computer. The following links will take you to the audio broadcasts of each team's games ... ECHL Radio Broadcasts


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> Not sure how many of these links will work this season, but for those of us too cheap to watch ECHL.TV ...



I would say 13 or the teams that didn't opt out.


----------



## JDogindy

Indy/Kansas City has been a very competitive season opener that has gone to overtime.


----------



## JDogindy

And the Indy Fuel win, 4-3 on shootout.


----------



## Atlantian

Four of Friday's five ECHL games have posted their attendance... JAX at FLA - 3,430 (out of reported sellout attendance of 7,186); GVL at SC - 2,700 (7,250); KC at INDY - 2,011 (6,145) and WIC at TUL - 2,672 (17,096)... Utah at Rapid City should be posted soon.


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> Four of Friday's five ECHL games have posted their attendance... JAX at FLA - 3,430 (out of reported sellout attendance of 7,186); GVL at SC - 2,700 (7,250); KC at INDY - 2,011 (6,145) and WIC at TUL - 2,672 (17,096)... Utah at Rapid City should be posted soon.



Gamesheet reports 3570 @ RPCC for opening night, vs. 5119 capacity per your number in the other thread. Must've been some dead batteries in the rapid temperature screening lines at the door.


----------



## JMCx4

*ETA:* *Five* Game #1s in the books for the sure-to-be memorable 2020-21 season ... Schedule and Results 

Florida, Greenville, Indy*, Rapid City & Wichita* share 1st place.


----------



## 210

Actually, Indy and Wichita are tied for 4th...ROW, you know.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> Actually, Indy and Wichita are tied for 4th...ROW, you know.



I was considering "Strength of Schedule" in my formula.


----------



## JMCx4

Another 5 games of "Phase 1" completed successfully on Saturday, each with very close scores & no OT play this time. I will refrain from speculation on current standings, to preclude another wink from @210.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

league news but not league news:

in case it hasn't been mentioned Worcester released team broadcaster Eric Lindquist from his committments due to Hiatus/COVID protocols.

via Bill Ballou at the Telegram.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Diego Cugiletta (Utah) ECHL Player of the Week


----------



## 210

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> league news but not league news:
> 
> in case it hasn't been mentioned Worcester released team broadcaster Eric Lindquist from his committments due to Hiatus/COVID protocols.
> 
> via Bill Ballou at the Telegram.



Eric Lindquist is ready to move on from Worcester Railers after COVID-19 downsizing

There is much more going on with Eric's departure than simple downsizing due to COVID. If he wanted to be employed by the Railers, he still would be.

_“I never liked the offseason,” Lindquist said, “and I just had nine months, and now we’re looking at another nine months, and I couldn’t see myself doing that, in the office 9 to 5. I need to be busy.”_

I've known Eric for a very long time, and that's a solid self-assessment. He really does need to be busy.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Wichita has added Toronto as a secondary assignment affiliate until the return of Newfoundland to active status, their primary affiliation is Edmonton.


----------



## Centrum Hockey

Eric is a great broadcaster hopefully he lands a job he enjoys.


----------



## hurricanesfan123

looked over the echl critical dates and didn't see any mention of the board of governors meeting which is usually held in late December wonder if it is postponed or canceled


----------



## 210

hurricanesfan123 said:


> looked over the echl critical dates and didn't see any mention of the board of governors meeting which is usually held in late December wonder if it is postponed or canceled




That list has never shown meetings like that...

EDIT: I take that back...the 2015-16 list did mention a February BOG Meeting, in conjunction with "Hockey Heritage Weekend". But that's the only time that I can see.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> ... EDIT: I take that back...the 2015-16 list did mention a February BOG Meeting, in conjunction with "Hockey Heritage Weekend". But that's the only time that I can see.



That exceptional listing was simply a way for the BoG to justify their write-offs for a weekend junket to the Winter Wonderland of Kalamazoo.


----------



## royals119

They do typically meet in January, in conjunction with the all-star game when it occurs, or around that time if it doesn't. I imagine they will be having virtual meetings for a while yet, so they can meet as often as they feel necessary.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

JMCx4 said:


> That exceptional listing was simply a way for the BoG to justify their write-offs for a weekend junket to the Winter Wonderland of Kalamazoo.




You know what they say, "If you've never driven across Michigan on I-94 in January to go to a game at Wings Stadium, don't."


----------



## JMCx4

CrazyEddie20 said:


> You know what they say, "If you've never driven across Michigan on I-94 in January to go to a game at Wings Stadium, don't."



Me 'n' the missus did it in March one year, and it was an adventure.


----------



## 210

royals119 said:


> They do typically meet in January, in conjunction with the all-star game when it occurs, or around that time if it doesn't. I imagine they will be having virtual meetings for a while yet, so they can meet as often as they feel necessary.




Pre-COVID they conference called a lot. I presume nothing has changed in that area now.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Indy Fuel loses a player(Antoine Waked) for headbutting against Kansas City; fined and suspended 1 game


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Devin Cooley (FLA) Goaltender of the week


----------



## JMCx4

Snapshot of hot-starting ECHL teams just 2 weeks into the shortened season, courtesy of The Sin Bin's Matthew Harding ...


> *The Big Dogs:*
> 
> A check of the ECHL standings at the unofficial Christmas break reveals three teams at the head of the class when it comes to points percentage ... . For this section, we’ll put Wichita aside since they’ve only played one game.
> 
> The Florida Everblades have started quickly out of the gates, jumping out to a 4-0-0-0 mark and firing on all cylinders. The ‘Blades have scored 21 goals (a league-leading average of 5.25 goals per game), the second-best defense in the league (allowing 1.75 goals per game), and have a 127% special teams efficiency (combined power-play and penalty kill percentages), buoyed by their league-leading six power-play goals. ...
> 
> Meanwhile, the Indy Fuel are off to a 3-0-0-0 start after securing the extra point in the Mavericks’ home opener Friday night. While the offense is tied with Allen for second-best in the league (an average of 3.67 goals per game), the Fuel are playing tight defensively and getting solid netminding from Dan Bakala. The eighth-year pro leads the league with three wins, has allowed eight goals on 90 shots faced, has 2.56 goals against average and a .911 save percentage. Offensively, Matt Marcinew leads the Fuel with four points (part of the 14-way tie I mentioned above), and 14 players so far have registered a point. ...
> 
> *Read more at:* Monday Headlines - Week #2 - The Sin Bin


----------



## JDogindy

So far, two weeks in, Florida and Indy are the front-runners of the league although Florida has been far more dominant.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Indy's Matt Marcineau INGLASCO ECHL Player of the week


----------



## JMCx4

JDogindy said:


> So far, two weeks in, Florida and Indy are the front-runners of the league although Florida has been far more dominant.



You should write the Twitter summary of Sin Bin blogs. You're a natural.


----------



## Atlantian

This can easily be Florida’s year if they don’t fall apart late like normal. None of the usual league powerhouses are playing other than them


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> This can easily be Florida’s year if they don’t fall apart late like normal. None of the usual league powerhouses are playing other than them



Would love to see your rationale for considering the Solar Bears to be among "the usual league powerhouses." Mostly because I'm bored, mind you.


----------



## royals119

JMCx4 said:


> Would love to see your rationale for considering the Solar Bears to be among "the usual league powerhouses." Mostly because I'm bored, mind you.



Am I missing a joke here? Seems obvious Atlantian said the only "usual league powerhouse" playing this year are the Everblades. Since the Solar Bears are playing, they are therefore not a powerhouse.


----------



## JMCx4

royals119 said:


> Am I missing a joke here? Seems obvious Atlantian said the only "usual league powerhouse" playing this year are the Everblades. Since the Solar Bears are playing, they are therefore not a powerhouse.



Nope, you're good. I (must have) misread Atlantian's post ... . Blame it all on the pandemic.


----------



## cjerina

Atlantian said:


> This can easily be Florida’s year if they don’t fall apart late like normal. None of the usual league powerhouses are playing other than them




Should the AHL have a season, I imagine around 6 players will be called up to Milwaukee, which could affect performance. It would be a shame if they do see a significant drop in success due to that however.


----------



## jabberoski

Atlantian said:


> This can easily be Florida’s year if they don’t fall apart late like normal. None of the usual league powerhouses are playing other than them



 South Carolina? Allen?


----------



## Atlantian

jabberoski said:


> South Carolina? Allen?



South Carolina will be their only real competition because they’ll be playing so often. Allen I could see playing Florida in the finals. But Florida is consistently good in the regular season while the other two have had lackluster seasons in the recant past. But it’s almost a new roster every year so we’ll see what happens.


----------



## JDogindy

jabberoski said:


> South Carolina? Allen?




Fort Wayne, Toledo, and every other year Cincinnati dominate the Central.

Without them, Indy has a chance to go to the Kelly Cup Finals.


----------



## Atlantian

JDogindy said:


> Fort Wayne, Toledo, and every other year Cincinnati dominate the Central.
> 
> Without them, Indy has a chance to go to the Kelly Cup Finals.



If Toledo and FTW don’t come back Indy definitely has a chance to go deep.


----------



## JMCx4

Five games on the slate for Boxing Day 2020 ...


> *Jacksonville Icemen (1-3-0) at Florida Everblades (4-0-0) 7 p.m. ET*
> 
> Wacey Rabbit leads Jacksonville with two goals and four points.
> Florida’s Patrick Harper leads the league with five goals.
> Icemen have outshot their opponents 51-39 in the third period.
> Everblades lead the league on the power play at 27.3 percent (6-for-22).
> *South Carolina Stingrays (2-0-1) at Greenville Swamp Rabbits (1-3-0) 7:05 p.m. ET*
> 
> South Carolina’s Hunter Shepard leads rookie goaltenders with 123 minutes played.
> Greenville’s Ben Finkelstein leads defensemen with two goals.
> Stingrays lead the league with 1.67 goals-against per game.
> Swamp Rabbits lead the league with 27.75 shots-against per game.
> *Wheeling Nailers (0-2-1) at Indy Fuel (3-0-0) 7:05 p.m. ET*
> 
> Wheeling’s Shane Starrett is second with 184 minutes played.
> Indy’s Matt Marcinew is tied for second in plus-minus at +5.
> Nailers are tied for the league lead with two shorthanded goals.
> Fuel have outscored their opponents 4-1 in the first period.
> *Tulsa Oilers (1-0-1) at Allen Americans (2-1-0) 7:05 p.m. CT*
> 
> Tulsa’s Gregg Burmaster is tied for second among rookies with two goals.
> Allen’s Zach Sawchenko is tied for fourth with a .941 save percentage.
> Oilers have scored three of their six goals in the third period.
> Americans are tied for second with 3.67 goals per game.
> *Wichita Thunder (1-0-0) at Kansas City Mavericks (0-0-2) 7:05 p.m. CT*
> 
> Wichita’s Mitch Gillam is third with a .951 save percentage.
> Kansas City’s Zach Osburn is tied for seventh among defensemen with two points (1g-1a).
> Thunder are third with 35.00 shots per game.
> Mavericks are tied for second on the power play at 22.2 percent (2-for-9).


----------



## hurricanesfan123

go rabbits!


----------



## 210

Atlantian said:


> If Toledo and FTW don’t come back Indy definitely has a chance to go deep.



With only 21 days between when the Kelly Cup playoffs are scheduled to start (6/9) and the date protected lists are due (7/1) I don't think "go deep" is anything any team will do. I suspect just four teams will make the playoffs, and those will probably be best of five series.


----------



## JMCx4

Maybe Indy can "go deep-ish" then.


----------



## Atlantian

To be fair I don’t think even the ECHL knows what their playoff format is gonna be yet. I was thinking 8 makes sense but we’ll have to wait and see


----------



## 210

Atlantian said:


> To be fair I don’t think even the ECHL knows what their playoff format is gonna be yet. I was thinking 8 makes sense but we’ll have to wait and see



Not enough time to have 8 make it into the playoffs unless each series is best of three (meaning one weekend) with all three games in the same location. Plus you'll need to have a back-up plan in case a team loses a lot of players due to COVID. Theoretically, they can go into July (probably no later than the 4th) but I suspect they'd rather not. The ice in some of these places is going to get pretty bad with the spring and summer heat/humidity.


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> To be fair I don’t think even the ECHL knows what their playoff format is gonna be yet. ...



Optimism doesn't take you far under pandemic conditions. Patience & contingencies are the best you can manage.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> Not enough time to have 8 make it into the playoffs unless each series is best of three (meaning one weekend) with all three games in the same location. ...



So a page outta the SPHL playbook, got it.


----------



## 210

JMCx4 said:


> So a page outta the SPHL playbook, got it.



..and a HUGE step back for the ECHL.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

I think there will be a seven-game Kelly Cup Finals, but for all the preceding series, who knows? Crelin is just trying to Crazy Ivan his way through all of this.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> ..and a HUGE step back for the ECHL.



Desperate times, desperate schedules.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

JMCx4 said:


> Desperate times, desperate schedules.




Yeah, I don't know that it's a step back, given that basically every league below the NHL has to reevaluate its operations during this. The step backward comes when this is all over and the league can't return to the kind of operations it had before because of the economic harm caused by the Covid-19 pandemic and the owners and league office's failure to mitigate those harms as well as because of changes to how American society spends its disposable income.

To take a page out of the SPHL playbook would be to have four teams get in and have best-of-three series (and allow the second-best team in the league to cheat against the salary cap because the commissioner is in the pocket of that team's owner).


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Florida's Cam Johnson Inglasco ECHL Goaltender of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Allen's Jesse Mychal ECHL Invesco Player of the Week


----------



## crimsonace

JMCx4 said:


> Not sure how many of these links will work this season, but for those of us too cheap to watch ECHL.TV ...




I can confirm it's been updated for this season as we moved to a new audio streaming provider in Indy and the link is updated.


----------



## JMCx4

The final slate of ECHL games for the 2020 portion of the "Mini Season" ...


> *ECHL TODAY - DEC. 31*
> ... 10 hours ago
> 
> *Indy Fuel (5-0-0) at Wheeling Nailers (0-3-2) 6:10 p.m. ET*
> 
> Indy’s Peter Krieger is tied for the league lead with two game-winning goals.
> Matt Alfaro leads Wheeling against the Fuel with two goals.
> Fuel have outscored their opponents 6-2 in the first period.
> Nailers are third with 28.40 shots-against per game.
> 
> *Rapid City Rush (1-3-0) at Utah Grizzlies (1-1-0) 5 p.m. MT*
> 
> Rapid City’s Adam Carlson is fifth with 93 saves.
> Diego Cuglietta leads Utah against the Rush with four points (1g-3a).
> Rush have scored six of their 11 goals in the second period.
> Grizzlies lead the league lead with 28.00 shots-against per game.
> 
> *Wichita Thunder (2-0-0) at Allen Americans (4-1-0) 6:05 p.m. CT*
> 
> Matteo Gennaro leads Wichita with three points (1g-2a).
> Allen’s Jake McGrew is third with four goals.
> Thunder are third with 34.50 shots per game.
> Americans have outscored their opponents 17-6 during four-game winning streak.
> 
> *Tulsa Oilers (1-2-1) at Kansas City Mavericks (0-1-1) 7:05 p.m. CT*
> 
> Tulsa’s Bryce Kindopp is third among rookies with 13 shots on goal.
> Kansas City’s Zach Osburn is tied for fourth among defensemen with three points (1g-2a).
> Oilers lead the league with 39.50 shots per game.
> Mavericks are tied for the league lead with two shorthanded goals.


----------



## JMCx4

Wichita & South Carolina are the last two "Mini Season" teams with zero regulation time losses, as Indy falls to Wheeling on New Years Eve.


----------



## JMCx4

In the final game of 2020, my home-state Mavericks record their first victory of this odd season with a 4-1 win over Tulsa. In the process, KCM pushes their season GF/GA ratio above 1.0.


----------



## hurricanesfan123

JMCx4 said:


> Indy falls to Wheeling on New Years Eve.



to bad only 1000 people got to see it


----------



## JMCx4

And so, as we enter the New Year with equal parts of hope & apprehension, here are the ECHL Conference Standings after barely enough games played to get excited about them ...


----------



## JDogindy

Besides being the only team to not adhere to seating restrictions, Rapid City is clearly planted in last place. Even Tulsa's anemic offense has gotten them two victories, including one against Allen.


----------



## 210

JDogindy said:


> *Besides being the only team to not adhere to seating restrictions*, Rapid City is clearly planted in last place. Even Tulsa's anemic offense has gotten them two victories, including one against Allen.




Are you saying they're ignoring local restrictions, or that there are no local restrictions?


----------



## JDogindy

210 said:


> Are you saying they're ignoring local restrictions, or that there are no local restrictions?




They are in South Dakota, whose governor doesn't believe in COVID restrictions (and probably doesn't think COVID is serious, either). As a result, they are the only team to operate at full capacity.


----------



## 210

JDogindy said:


> They are in South Dakota, whose governor doesn't believe in COVID restrictions (and probably doesn't think COVID is serious, either). As a result, they are the only team to operate at full capacity.



Thanks for the clarification. I asked because your misuse of the word "adhere" made it seem like the Rush were not following a guideline.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I asked because your misuse of the word "adhere" made it seem like the Rush were not following a guideline.



RPCC is the Thunderdome of ECHL hockey ... "Rushmore Plaza's simple. Get to the seats, sit in any one you can. I know you won't break the rules, because there aren't any."


----------



## CrazyEddie20

The Toledo Blade is reporting the Walleye will sit out.



Justin Cohn reports that the K's will have a press conference this afternoon. He reported yesterday that the K's had yet to make a decision on whether or not they'd play.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Ben Thomson suspended 1 gm;

Bednar Goaltender of the Week;

Garreffa Player of the Week


----------



## CrazyEddie20

Fort Wayne will play, Cohn reports:


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

OFFICIAL:

just got an email communication from the Komets stating, unequivocally they are in operational "go" mode as of 2/12/21


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Patrick Harper (FLA) Rookie of the Month


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Hunter Shepard (SC) ECHL Goalie of the Month


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

one WAS Suspended (Ian Mackinnon/JAX) for a game yesterday foe instigating....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Greenville loses 2 players (Meireles/Hora) to the ECHL Supplementary discipline protocol and are suspended for their game tonight


----------



## PanniniClaus

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Hunter Shepard (SC) ECHL Goalie of the Month



Fucale in Capitals camp? I assume that opened the door for Shepard.


----------



## 210

PanniniClaus said:


> Fucale in Capitals camp? I assume that opened the door for Shepard.



He was recalled to Washington on Boxing Day...


----------



## JMCx4

Two games on the Mini Season slate tonight ...


> *ECHL Today - Jan. 10*
> 10 hours ago (Jan. 10, 2021)
> 
> *Utah Grizzlies (4-2-1) at Tulsa Oilers (4-3-1) 7:05 p.m. CT*
> 
> Utah’s *Charlie Gerard* is tied for second among rookies with 32 shots on goal.
> Tulsa’s *Ian McNulty* leads the league with a 60.0 percent shooting percentage (3-for-5).
> Grizzlies have outscored their opponents 9-3 in the first period.
> Oilers are league’s second-least penalized team with 9.38 penalty minutes per game.
> 
> *Kansas City Mavericks (2-4-2) at Wichita Thunder (5-2-1) 7:05 p.m. CT*
> 
> *Giorgio Estephan* leads Kansas City with four goals and nine points.
> Wichita’s *Gordie Green* is tied for sixth among rookies with four goals.
> Mavericks are third on the penalty kill at 90.9 percent (20-for-22).
> Thunder are 5-0-0 when scoring first.


----------



## JMCx4

Another snapshot of the ECHL standings as "Mini Season B" approacheth. Of particular note, the Stingrays have surged ahead of both OSB & the Everblades juggernaut by virtue of winning percentage. The Top 4 in the West remain stacked as they were at the end of the calendar year. The number of games played by each team are mostly starting to even out.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Matt Marcineau (Indy) wins 2nd ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Roman Durny (Tulsa) named Sherwood ECHL Goaltender of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

no Wheeling @ Indy games Friday or Saturday due to HSP;

Wheeling just released a statement announcing the update/change


----------



## JMCx4

From The Sin Bin Allen Americans blogger Barry Janssen ... *Possible Impacts as ECHL Adds Two Teams, Allen’s Schedule, and More*


----------



## JDogindy

This weekend's Indy/Wheeling games have been postponed due to COVID cases on the Nailers.


----------



## JMCx4

Time to rekindle the annual "Wheeling is Done" fire.


----------



## LadyStanley

News


----------



## JMCx4

Not to be overlooked as the "Mini-Season C" schedule is released, tonight is the official start of "Mini-Season B" for the ECHL teams already playing. You can't tell the schedules without a scorecard.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JDogindy said:


> This weekend's Indy/Wheeling games have been postponed due to COVID cases on the Nailers.



WAS ALREADY POSTED when Wheeling sent out the press release, JD... that's the advantage of subscribing to a team newsletter (if they have one) which was posted on Thursday when they released it


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Utah's Teigan Zahn fined and suspended through Monday per ECHL Communications for supplementary discipline


----------



## JDogindy

The revised division alignments aren't going to mean much in travel, but for now, Indy is the best team in the league. Allen is top of the revised Western Division.

However, even though they aren't in the same division, I still can't shake that sense of dread. This is just how it always is, every season, whenever the Komets play us (even though we were above them last year when everything got cancelled):


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

btw, Schedule update: SC/Jacksonville scheduled for 1/18/21 postponed to date TBD due to HSP


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Kansas City gets an award winner: the Mavericks' Brodie Reid wins Inglasco/ECHL Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Greenville/Orlando postponed tonight Fri/Sat REMAINS AS SCHEDULED


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

NO SC/Wheeling games this weekend, either


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

KC/Wichita game Thursday moved to 3/7/21


----------



## wings5

Any news of junior eligible players being sent to the ECHL? I know the AHL was considering this due to several junior leagues being delayed


----------



## 210

wings5 said:


> Any news of junior eligible players being sent to the ECHL? I know the AHL was considering this due to several junior leagues being delayed




There is no AHL or ECHL rule that prohibits 18-year old CHL-eligible players from playing in their leagues. That's entirely between the NHL and CHL.


----------



## wings5

210 said:


> There is no AHL or ECHL rule that prohibits 18-year old CHL-eligible players from playing in their leagues. That's entirely between the NHL and CHL.




Not true, ordinarily if drafted out of the CHL , you have to wait until you are at least 20 years old or have played 4 years in junior ( Veleno ) in order to be eligible for the ECHL / AHL.


----------



## 210

wings5 said:


> Not true, ordinarily if drafted out of the CHL , you have to wait until you are at least 20 years old or have played 4 years in junior ( Veleno ) in order to be eligible for the ECHL / AHL.




That is incorrect. It's the agreement between the NHL and CHL that prohibits it, not any rule in the ECHL or AHL. You need only be 18 years old to play in either of those leagues.

AHL:
What is the minimum age for an AHL player?
Per AHL By-Laws, the age limit for eligibility to compete in the American Hockey League is 18 years or over, on or before September 15 of each season of competition.
FAQ.

The ECHL doesn't appear to have a minimum age listed anywhere, but it is indeed the same as the AHL.


----------



## wings5

210 said:


> That is incorrect. It's the agreement between the NHL and CHL that prohibits it, not any rule in the ECHL or AHL. You need only be 18 years old to play in either of those leagues.
> 
> AHL:
> What is the minimum age for an AHL player?
> Per AHL By-Laws, the age limit for eligibility to compete in the American Hockey League is 18 years or over, on or before September 15 of each season of competition.
> FAQ.
> 
> The ECHL doesn't appear to have a minimum age listed anywhere, but it is indeed the same as the AHL.




Thats just the listed age limit because those who are drafted out of Europe or any league other than the CHL for that matter can play at 18. If you don't believe me then try to list a player drafted out of the CHL who played in the ECHL/AHL at 18 or 19 years old, there is none


----------



## 210

wings5 said:


> Thats just the listed age limit because those who are drafted out of Europe or any league other than the CHL for that matter can play at 18. If you don't believe me then try to list a player drafted out of the CHL who played in the ECHL/AHL at 18 or 19 years old, there is none




That's because the NHL has an agreement with the CHL not to assign players to the AHL/ECHL, not because there's a rule against it in the AHL or ECHL. You are completely misreading the NHL/CHL agreement into thinking the lower leagues are a party to that agreement. They are not. I cannot make this any clearer: There is no AHL or ECHL rule/policy/whatever that prevents those players from playing in those leagues. 

Feel free to post a link to any mainstream hockey source that you can find that says the AHL or ECHL has a rule that says those players are prohibited from playing in their leagues. Good luck with that.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> ... Feel free to post a link to any mainstream hockey source that you can find ...



Now *THAT* would be a game-changer in this forum.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

wings5 said:


> Thats just the listed age limit because those who are drafted out of Europe or any league other than the CHL for that matter can play at 18. If you don't believe me then try to list a player drafted out of the CHL who played in the ECHL/AHL at 18 or 19 years old, there is none



@210 would know, wings, most of us posters are somewhat new to the nuances of the ECHL, but the majority of us posters were in the AHL, HE'S RIGHT unless you can show the rule passed by the PHPA (the union that represents players in the AHL/ECHL), the NHL/CHL agreement doesn't apply here


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

no Everblades/Icemen series starting Friday as scheduled---cavalcade of postponements continues to cascade throughout the ECHL


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

G Ryan Bednar (Greenville) named ECHL Goalie of the Week


----------



## wings5

210 said:


> That's because the NHL has an agreement with the CHL not to assign players to the AHL/ECHL, not because there's a rule against it in the AHL or ECHL. You are completely misreading the NHL/CHL agreement into thinking the lower leagues are a party to that agreement. They are not. I cannot make this any clearer: There is no AHL or ECHL rule/policy/whatever that prevents those players from playing in those leagues.




Regardless if there is no policy with specific age restrictions in the AHL / ECHL , the agreement between the NHL and CHL will prevent junior players from the CHL being assigned to the AHL/ECHL. Both parties will be looking to honour this agreement and will not go against it.

This is why players u-20 have historically been from leagues other than the CHL . This season however CHL players are being assigned to the AHL as their junior seasons are in question. . This is why I was asking the question if some players are looking sign in the ECHL or have been assigned as this would be logical for those players not quite ready to contribute at the AHL level


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

wings5 said:


> Regardless if there is no policy with specific age restrictions in the AHL / ECHL , the agreement between the NHL and CHL will prevent junior players from the CHL being assigned to the AHL/ECHL. Both parties will be looking to honour this agreement and will not go against it.
> 
> This is why players u-20 have historically been from leagues other than the CHL . This season however CHL players are being assigned to the AHL as their junior seasons are in question. . This is why I was asking the question if some players are looking sign in the ECHL or have been assigned as this would be logical for those players not quite ready to contribute at the AHL level



that's why the CHL itself allows 18 years or older, that's why 20 was selected as the minimum age to start a pro career, otherwise, and I'll give you an example, wings... Bergeron was 18 but had to be approved to be assigned to Providence if that was available to him, and those are on a case to case basis whether an 18 or 19 year old can be assigned. it has NOTHING to do with the ECHL, that's the rule in the AHL, EVEN though both leagues have the same union.

not all NHL teams use the ECHL either, so that piece doesn't apply here regarding to NHL/CHL Agreement


----------



## JMCx4

ECHL Mini-Season B games scheduled for this weekend. All available via the League's media partner *FloHockey.tv*. Web radio broadcast links (for old farts like me) can be found in this post.


----------



## JimB

Greenville Orlando Friday/Saturday postponed due to Covid protocols. The postponement rate really spiked this week.


----------



## JMCx4

JimB said:


> Greenville Orlando Friday/Saturday postponed due to Covid protocols. The postponement rate really spiked this week.



Not that I can ascribe any correlation, but there were a handful more games scheduled earlier this week than the previous calendar week. It's also approaching one month since the year-end holidays, so maybe there is some influence from that starting to show up. Though there are several other factors that could have yielded a temporary "blip" in postponements.


----------



## JDogindy

Indy completed a three game sweep of Tulsa & concludes the weekend in Wichita.

Even if this season is regarded with an asterisk, I'll take the dominance, though the need to have games go into overtime is a weakness for the club.


----------



## JMCx4

Per yesterday's ECHL Tranasactions, it looks like Wichita has lost a big chunk of their borrowed AHL firepower, since the Condors are starting training camp today. Greenville activated 2 D-men & 3 forwards from the Exempt List, so maybe they will start to gel in the East.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Billy Christopoulos (Indy) named ECHL Warrior Goalie of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Matt Boucher (Utah) named ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week


----------



## 210

We'll call this one a rumor for now, but it appears the ECHL and PHPA are close to an agreement that will allow the teams that opted out to regain the right to some of the players they've lost.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Baldwin and McKee suspended for supplmentary discipline after altercation between KC/Tulsa


----------



## 210

Last week I made the following post, "We'll call this one a rumor for now, but it appears the ECHL and PHPA are close to an agreement that will allow the teams that opted out to regain the rights to some of the players they've lost." It was reported by someone (I'm being nice because it's not hard to guess who it was), and a moderator that was apparently too busy to send a PM to ask me about it deleted it.

I called it a rumor because the person who told me, who I have told a moderator here who it was and would call the source's track record 100% accurate, asked that I call it that.

Start listening 11 minutes in:
https://open.spotify.com/show/5WsKYqUka72D7pFYx64Ckk?si=A0C_3u1zQrKVNWQ5iVP3wQ&nd=1 

I'll note that I wasn't part of that Q&A, I was on a different Zoom call that evening...that one was about Manchester potentially joining the ECHL. And, no, I won't tell you who was on that call.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> ... I'll note that I wasn't part of that Q&A, I was on a different Zoom call that evening...that one was about Manchester potentially joining the ECHL. And, no, I won't tell you who was on that call.



Was it God?


----------



## hurricanesfan123

210 said:


> I'll note that I wasn't part of that Q&A, I was on a different Zoom call that evening...that one was about Manchester potentially joining the ECHL. And, no, I won't tell you who was on that call.



Say what? You leave the worst cliffhangers  Hopefully its at least a regional guy


----------



## 210

hurricanesfan123 said:


> Say what? You leave the worst cliffhangers  Hopefully its at least a regional guy




There's no change as of right now. They're still, as it was put, "in a holding pattern".


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Meanwhile, on the ice, Florida's Kyle Neuber gets a five game suspension and fined under the league's supplementary discipline rule for interference;

Wichita's Jacob Graves takes the AMI Graphics +/- Player of the Month for January


----------



## JMCx4

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> *Meanwhile, on the ice,* Florida's Kyle Neuber gets a five game suspension and fined under the league's supplementary discipline rule for interference ...



Doesn't that make him *OFF* the ice?


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> Doesn't that make him *OFF* the ice?



as compared the what @210 was mentioning......


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Matt Greenberg (KC) Warrior ECHL Goaltender of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Patrick Watling (Wheeling) named ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Greg Meireles (Greenville) ECHL Rookie of the Month


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Evan Weininger (Wichita) ECHL Goalie of the Month


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Brodie Reid (KC) ECHL Player of the Month


----------



## Atlantian

ECHL Playoff format is set. One month, three rounds, 5 game series', and higher seed gets to pick whether they start at home or not. Very interesting.


----------



## 210

A possibility of playing 15 games in 27 days...you're going to have some very tired hockey players.


----------



## royals119

210 said:


> A possibility of playing 15 games in 27 days...you're going to have some very tired hockey players.



With six travel days in there, it only leaves six potential days off. Something like this?
Travel
game
game
travel
game 
off
game
game
off
repeat for next series (switch the first travel with the final off depending on the home/away)

Also can expect some weird schedules depending on what the teams agree to in each series. At least the buildings should generally be available with no concerts, trade shows or circuses going on.


----------



## 210

Now imagine a couple of double or triple OT games thrown in there...


----------



## JDogindy

The travel wouldn't be too much of a burden in the Western Division for the first two rounds if the standings hold and Fort Wayne doesn't make any impact, oddly enough, but going from Orlando or Estero, Florida to Indianapolis & back in the Eastern Division in the playoffs is going to _suck_.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

JDogindy said:


> The travel wouldn't be too much of a burden in the Western Division for the first two rounds if the standings hold and Fort Wayne doesn't make any impact, oddly enough, but going from Orlando or Estero, Florida to Indianapolis & back in the Eastern Division in the playoffs is going to _suck_.




That's really not that bad. It's a long bus, sure, but 16 hours without stops (probably 24 hours with) is hardly out of the ordinary for the ECHL. Does it suck? Yes, somewhat, but you have to embrace the suck in the ECHL. If you don't like it, play better.


----------



## 210

wings5 said:


> *Regardless if there is no policy with specific age restrictions in the AHL / ECHL , the agreement between the NHL and CHL will prevent junior players from the CHL being assigned to the AHL/ECHL. Both parties will be looking to honour this agreement and will not go against it.*
> 
> This is why players u-20 have historically been from leagues other than the CHL . This season however CHL players are being assigned to the AHL as their junior seasons are in question. . This is why I was asking the question if some players are looking sign in the ECHL or have been assigned as this would be logical for those players not quite ready to contribute at the AHL level




IOWA WILD ANNOUNCES 2020-21 OPENING NIGHT ROSTER AND TEAM CAPTAINS | Iowa Wild

Contains 18-year old Ryan O'Rourke, a player covered by the NHL/CHL agreement...


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> IOWA WILD ANNOUNCES 2020-21 OPENING NIGHT ROSTER AND TEAM CAPTAINS | Iowa Wild
> 
> Contains 18-year old Ryan O'Rourke, a player covered by the NHL/CHL agreement...



Add the Washington Capitals' prospect Connor McMichaels, who is playing for the Hershey Bears.


----------



## 210

JMCx4 said:


> Add the Washington Capitals' prospect Connor McMichaels, who is playing for the Hershey Bears.



There is a couple of age 20 players...it was O'Rourke's age 18 that was the point I was making.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> There is a couple of age 20 players...it was O'Rourke's age 18 that was the point I was making.



Oh yeah, that's right. Carry on.


----------



## 210

wings5 said:


> *Regardless if there is no policy with specific age restrictions in the AHL / ECHL , the agreement between the NHL and CHL will prevent junior players from the CHL being assigned to the AHL/ECHL. Both parties will be looking to honour this agreement and will not go against it.*
> 
> This is why players u-20 have historically been from leagues other than the CHL . This season however CHL players are being assigned to the AHL as their junior seasons are in question. . This is why I was asking the question if some players are looking sign in the ECHL or have been assigned as this would be logical for those players not quite ready to contribute at the AHL level




Just now noticing that also on the roster I posted above is 18-year old Daemon Hunt, also covered by the NHL/CHL agreement.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> Just now noticing that also on the roster I posted above is 18-year old Daemon Hunt, also covered by the NHL/CHL agreement.



Well, then, the IA Wild are CLEARLY scofflaws.


----------



## JMCx4

We now return you to your regularly scheduled *ECHL* thread ...



> *Courtnall Brings Family's Diverse Successes to Wheeling *
> 
> 05 Feb 2021
> By Gabby Sully
> 
> Wheeling Nailers rookie *Lawton Courtnall* got his start in hockey around the same time as everyone else did. “When his dad [former NHLer Russ Courtnall] was still playing, I actually took him to one of the local rinks in Los Angeles and said ‘okay it’s time for you to get on skates and learn how to skate,” his mother, Paris Vaughan Courtnall laughed, “so we went with one of my good friends and her son. We didn’t even know how to lace up skates and we took them out there.” ...
> 
> Courtnall’s father and uncle [Geoff Courtnall] played a combined 2,078 in the NHL, his mother was an actress appearing in Buffy the Vampire Slayer and the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, his sister Ally won an NCAA national championship with UCLA soccer, but success in his family didn’t start there. His maternal grandmother, jazz musician Sarah Vaughan, has been cited as ‘one of the most wondrous voices of the 20th century.’ Garnering four Grammy Awards, including a Lifetime Achievement Award in 1989, which is given to "performers who, during their lifetimes, have made creative contributions of outstanding artistic significance to the field of recording.” His grandmother’s accolades also include a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame, inductions into the American Jazz Hall of Fame, Grammy Hall of Fame, and New Jersey Hall of Fame.* ...*
> 
> *Read more at:* Courtnall Brings Family's Diverse Successes to Wheeling


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Ryan Bednar (Greenville) Warrior ECHL Goalie of the Week


----------



## CrazyEddie20

Do we really need to rehash every weekly award?


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

CrazyEddie20 said:


> Do we really need to rehash every weekly award?



yes, it's what the thread is for, not every team is playing either


----------



## JMCx4

CrazyEddie20 said:


> Do we really need to rehash every weekly award?



Gotta keep it fresh, Eddie. And some of us need the distraction.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Atlantian said:


> ECHL Playoff format is set. One month, three rounds, 5 game series', and higher seed gets to pick whether they start at home or not. Very interesting.





Best of 5 should be the norm from here on out until the finals where I'd keep best of 7. The first round is a financial disaster for almost every team and rounds up until the finals don't tend to draw well. Best of 5 is a long enough series in the low minors IMO.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Inglasco ECHL Player of the Week: Stefan Fournier (Wichita)


----------



## JDogindy

CrazyEddie20 said:


> That's really not that bad. It's a long bus, sure, but 16 hours without stops (probably 24 hours with) is hardly out of the ordinary for the ECHL. Does it suck? Yes, somewhat, but you have to embrace the suck in the ECHL. If you don't like it, play better.



I'm not complaining about it on my end, cause the Fuel are likely going to be the top seed. It's more or less the fact there are so few teams this season that will make the travel a pain. However, the playoff system at least mitigates this somewhat by letting the higher seed pick whether they want the first two games for an advantage or the final three games for more home opportunities.


----------



## JDogindy

If I have to rank the teams at the moment in terms of performance, here's where they sit:

1. Allen
2. Florida
3. Indy
4. Wichita
5. Utah
6. South Carolina
7. Greenville
8. Orlando
9. Tulsa
10. Kansas City
11. Rapid City
12. Jacksonville
13. Wheeling

Indy leads the East, but Florida has managed a higher scoring output, so I gave them the edge, though the Everblades also lead the league in penalties.


----------



## JMCx4

JDogindy said:


> If I have to rank the teams at the moment in terms of performance, here's where they sit:
> 
> 1. Allen
> 2. Florida
> 3. Indy
> 4. Wichita
> 5. Utah
> 6. South Carolina
> 7. Greenville
> 8. Orlando
> 9. Tulsa
> 10. Kansas City
> 11. Rapid City
> 12. Jacksonville
> 13. Wheeling ...



*Wheeling* is still in this League?  I thought they were run outta town years ago by a well-organized group of passionate & intelligent hockey board members.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> *Wheeling* is still in this League?  I thought they were run outta town years ago by a well-organized group of passionate & intelligent hockey board members.



uh, Fort Wayne was skipped, too,


----------



## JDogindy

JMCx4 said:


> *Wheeling* is still in this League?  I thought they were run outta town years ago by a well-organized group of passionate & intelligent hockey board members.




Just cause I rant about the Whale in the NWHL doesn't mean they're going bye-bye. Every fan has irrational quirks about what teams shouldn't exist.

Wheeling is going to stay as long as the city wants them to.


----------



## JMCx4

JDogindy said:


> Just cause I rant about the Whale in the NWHL doesn't mean they're going bye-bye. Every fan has irrational quirks about what teams shouldn't exist. ...



Strike a nerve, did we?


----------



## Centrum Hockey

JMCx4 said:


> *Wheeling* is still in this League?  I thought they were run outta town years ago by a well-organized group of passionate & intelligent hockey board members.



The mob hasn't been very successful at any level of the game. The Coyotes are still in Arizona, the pesky wolves are still trying to win Calder Cups in Rosemont and the Wheeling Nailers are still at large.


----------



## JMCx4

Centrum Hockey said:


> The mob hasn't been very successful at any level of the game. The Coyotes are still in Arizona, the pesky wolves are still trying to win Calder Cups in Rosemont and the Wheeling Nailers are still at large.



And lest we forget, the FHL/FPHL might be on the verge of an 11th straight season. I used to be part of that particular mob, but I decided that a decade of hockey survival - in just about any form - was worth a pause for some polite applause.


----------



## JMCx4

And the moment you've all be waiting for ... the "Mini Season D" schedule release (from 2 days ago) ...


> *ECHL announces remainder of 2020-21 schedule*
> 
> The ECHL announced on Wednesday the schedule for games running from April 5-June 5, 2021.
> 
> *View the complete April 5-June 5 schedule (PDF download) ...*


----------



## JMCx4

And not to be overshadowed ... we herald today's arrival of "Mini Season C"!  


> *ECHL Today - Feb. 12*
> *
> Florida Everblades (14-5-1) at South Carolina Stingrays (9-5-4) 7:05 p.m. ET*
> 
> *Alex Kile* leads Florida against the Stingrays with three goals.
> South Carolina’s *Dylan Steman* is fourth with a 27.8 percent shooting percentage (5-for-18).
> Everblades have scored first in 16 of their 20 games (13-3-0).
> Stingrays are 7-2-2 when outshooting their opponent.
> *Fort Wayne Komets (0-0-0) at Wheeling Nailers (3-8-4) 7:10 p.m. ET*
> 
> Fort Wayne’s *Shawn Szydlowski* led the league with 29 power-play points (9g-20a) in 2019-20.
> Wheeling’s *Lawton Courtnall* leads the league with three shorthanded goals.
> Komets led the league on the power play last season at 25.4 percent (64-for-252).
> Nailers lead the league with 28.93 shots-against per game.
> *Tulsa Oilers (9-10-3) at Rapid City Rush (8-14-0) 7:05 p.m. MT*
> 
> Tulsa’s *Charlie Sampair* has four goals in his last four games.
> Rapid City’s *Peter Quenneville* is fourth with 66 shots on goal.
> Oilers lead the league with 34.68 shots per game.
> Rush are league’s second-least penalized team with 11.14 penalty minutes per game.
> *Wichita Thunder (11-4-1) at Utah Grizzlies (9-4-6) 7:10 p.m. MT*
> 
> Wichita’s *Evan Weninger* is fourth with 252 saves.
> Utah’s *Pat Cannone* is tied for second with eight power-play points (3g-5a).
> Thunder are second with 2.38 goals-against per game.
> Grizzlies are tied for second with four shorthanded goals.


----------



## JMCx4

With love from the League website ...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Jake Hildebrand (FLA) Warrior ECHL G of the Week;

Bobby Moynihan (TUL) ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Connor Bleackley (Allen) Suspended 2 games will miss the game on the 19th


----------



## JMCx4

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Connor Bleackley (Allen) Suspended 2 games will miss the game on the 19th



As well as missing today's game.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> As well as missing today's game.



no, the release said the 15th and the 19th


----------



## 210

JMCx4 said:


> As well as missing today's game.



Psst...today is the 16th. He missed last night.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> Psst...today is the 16th. He missed last night.



I'm in a different time zone. Or universe. Something.


----------



## 210

JMCx4 said:


> I'm in a different time zone. Or universe. Something.



I think I've visited there myself... more than once too.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> I think I've visited there myself... more than once too.



And yet, we'll NEVER stop to ask for directions.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

KC Mavericks @ Tulsa Oilers postponed 2/17/21 due to the severe weather in OK


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

the Texas Ice out continues......

no weekend 2 game set between Allen and Kansas City scheduled for 2/19/ and 2/20/21


----------



## 210

Updates from Midseason Meeting of ECHL Board of Governors



> The Board of Governors, in conjunction with the Professional Hockey Players’ Association, approved changes to the Player Reserve System for Inactive Member Teams for the 2021-22 Season.
> Any Player who had originally signed with one of the 12 Teams not participating in the 2020-21 Season, and went on to sign with one of the 2020-21 Active Teams, shall have his Player Rights revert back to the original Member Team’s Protected List. Any Player who was issued a Qualifying Offer by a Member that elected Pandemic Voluntary Suspension, but never signed the Qualifying Offer, shall be declared a Free Agent for the 2021-22 Season.




Huh...


----------



## Major4Boarding

210 said:


> We'll call this one a rumor for now, but it appears the ECHL and PHPA are close to an agreement that will allow the teams that opted out to regain the right to some of the players they've lost.




*This post has been re-opened as the article above verifies the originally posted content

Carry on*


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

couple of suspension updates (outside of the Brampton withdrawal)

Atwal (FLA) suspended 3 games; has served 1;

Register (on recall) suspended 1


----------



## royals119

210 said:


> Updates from Midseason Meeting of ECHL Board of Governors
> 
> 
> 
> Huh...



Players who signed a contract for 20-21 with a team who didn't play, and then signed with someone else, will have their rights returned to the original team after this season. (normally their rights would stay with the team they finished the season with)
Players who were given a qualifying offer, but never signed a contract this season, will be free agents after this season. 
(normally the team would hold their rights for another year)


----------



## 210

royals119 said:


> Players who signed a contract for 20-21 with a team who didn't play, and then signed with someone else, will have their rights returned to the original team after this season. (normally their rights would stay with the team they finished the season with)
> Players who were given a qualifying offer, but never signed a contract this season, will be free agents after this season.
> *(normally the team would hold their rights for another year)*




Nope, they'd lose the player. Teams only control the rights to unsigned qualified players for one season. After that season passes the player is an ECHL unrestricted free agent.


----------



## royals119

210 said:


> Nope, they'd lose the player. Teams only control the rights to unsigned qualified players for one season. After that season passes the player is an ECHL unrestricted free agent.



I'll have to look at the website when I have time. I thought you could still put a non-vet who was qualified but didn't sign on your protected list again at the end of the season and keep their rights. Otherwise, it would be just the same rule as normal, and why would they specifically include that particular rule if they weren't changing it?


----------



## 210

royals119 said:


> I'll have to look at the website when I have time. I thought you could still put a non-vet who was qualified but didn't sign on your protected list again at the end of the season and keep their rights. Otherwise, it would be just the same rule as normal, and why would they specifically include that particular rule if they weren't changing it?




They can, but it's meaningless because they can't be added to the Season-Ending Roster.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

royals119 said:


> I'll have to look at the website when I have time. I thought you could still put a non-vet who was qualified but didn't sign on your protected list again at the end of the season and keep their rights. Otherwise, it would be just the same rule as normal, and why would they specifically include that particular rule if they weren't changing it?



it has nothing to do with the protected list, royals... because it's a unique scenario


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

ok, folks:

here's a little known ECHL Rule that seems to be selectively enforced:

when Matt Register was suspended the game, even though he's on recall to Iowa right now, the reason he was fined and suspended is he intentionally shot a puck into the crowd....

that's from the blog of the Allen Americans as reported to the Kansas City Mavericks fanbase.


----------



## 210

It's not really "a little known ECHL Rule", it's just that the ECHL has that situation specifically spelled out in a section of its own. In the NHL it's covered by rule 23.8, and in the AHL it's rule 23.9. I have seen it called before in all three leagues, but "selectively enforced" certainly would qualify as correct.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

210 said:


> It's not really "a little known ECHL Rule", it's just that the ECHL has that situation specifically spelled out in a section of its own. In the NHL it's covered by rule 23.8, and in the AHL it's rule 23.9. I have seen it called before in all three leagues, but "selectively enforced" certainly would qualify as correct.



thanks I've never just heard of it being enforced because it's rarely implemented..... but that's why Register was suspended....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

btw, the League's weekly recap show, ECHL Week, has been selectively targeted as spam for violating Facebook's standards practice...

this week would've recapped the Brampton ceasing of operations among other things.....

it can be still viewed through YouTube though


----------



## JMCx4

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> btw, the League's weekly recap show, ECHL Week, has been selectively targeted as spam for violating Facebook's standards practice...



How many times have they nailed you?


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> How many times have they nailed you?



no, it's what Barry has done and why he posted that this time the recap show isn't allowed to run on Facebook, not sure if it's just the show itself, or the AM Ice photos that they post there....

the AHL never had a show like this online as @210 can expand upon that if he chooses to do so....

it's a page.


----------



## royals119

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> it has nothing to do with the protected list, royals... because it's a unique scenario



Care to explain what they are doing that is unique? 210 seems to think this is the normal procedure in regard to players who were qualified but never signed. I thought they were changing the rule due to the unique nature of the season. 

I know in the past it was possible for a team to protect a player's ECHL rights for multiple seasons under certain circustances, even if that player hadn't played in the league for a season or more. I thought this "special" rule was allowing players who might be in that situation to become free agents. 

It's not particulary important, I'm just curious about it.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

royals119 said:


> Care to explain what they are doing that is unique? 210 seems to think this is the normal procedure in regard to players who were qualified but never signed. I thought they were changing the rule due to the unique nature of the season.
> 
> I know in the past it was possible for a team to protect a player's ECHL rights for multiple seasons under certain circustances, even if that player hadn't played in the league for a season or more. I thought this "special" rule was allowing players who might be in that situation to become free agents.
> 
> It's not particulary important, I'm just curious about it.



what's unique about the protected list anyway? how many teams actively use the ECHL as a developmental league by defining how many players can be assigned to an affiliated team, but any ECHL Player can be recalled to any AHL Team affiliated or independent as Norfolk is....

you have to realize some of us are used to not dealing with protected lists at end of season, the way the AHL has changed in 20-25 years.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Zach Pochiro (Fort Wayne) Inglasco ECHL Player of the Week


----------



## 210

This would be for intentionally throwing "his stick or any part thereof or any other object or piece of equipment outside the playing area"....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Fort Wayne's Brandon Hawkins suspended tonight and fined after supplementary discipline/ejection vs Indy.


----------



## Atlantian

210 said:


> This would be for intentionally throwing "his stick or any part thereof or any other object or piece of equipment outside the playing area"....




Does anyone have a video of the incident? I can't find it and I wanna see what caused an indefinite suspension.


----------



## 210

Atlantian said:


> Does anyone have a video of the incident? I can't find it and I wanna see what caused an indefinite suspension.



I can't even find an article about it...


----------



## JMCx4

This from The Sin Bin ...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Sideline Swap named "Official Marketplace Site of the ECHL"


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

2 more suspensions and an update to a previous suspension;

Fehd (Utah)/Wardley (Wheeling) Suspended and fined; 1 game;

Rauter suspension upgraded from 3 to 4 games


----------



## JMCx4

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Sideline Swap named "Official Marketplace Site of the ECHL"



So is that where all of the franchises that fold this coming summer will be listed for sale?


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> So is that where all of the franchises that fold this coming summer will be listed for sale?



merchandise most likely, a clearinghouse of sorts..... similar to what you'd see the teams offer through stores, etc.... or in the fans' case trading merchandise for other merchandise.

solely a marketing contract for the ECHL....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Clint Windsor (Orlando) Warrior Hockey ECHL Goalie of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Derek Angeli (KC) Inglasco ECHL Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Wichita's Jay Dickman, Howies Hockey ECHL Rookie of the Month


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

2 more suspensions announced after the Wheeling/Indy game

Wheeling's Sean Joslyn 1 gm suspension;

Indy's Joe Sullivan suspended 5 games


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Wichita's Stefan Fournier fined/Suspended 2 games after Indy/Wichita game


----------



## Tao Jersey Jones




----------



## Atlantian

Maine has one too.


----------



## JMCx4

The ECHL North Division (without Brampton) will return to play as part of the League's "Mini-Season D" starting on April 7th?

ADK & Maine will be merging their operations for next season, just to spite the HFBoards crowd stumping for a 30-team ECHL? (Or is it 31-team or 32-team now?)

The Mariners will be sharing home ice with the Thunder @ Cool Insuring Arena, as they both join the FPHL to pick up where Elmira & Watertown left off with the burning pile of the League's "Empire Showcase" feature series?

Am I getting warmer?


----------



## Tao Jersey Jones




----------



## JMCx4

That was gonna be my FOURTH guess.


----------



## JMCx4

Tao Jones said:


>






And there you have it.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> And there you have it.




essentially, it's 2 months earlier than in a traditional sense..... likely due to the protocols..... the question now becomes this: will we see teams be forced to an alternative arena.... like you're seeing with Providence, Binghamton, at the AHL Level....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

original founder and past owner of the Hampton Roads (Norfolk) Admirals, Blake Cullen, passes at age 85;

The Virginian-Pilot: Breaking News from Hampton Roads | Latest news from Hampton Roads - The Virginian-Pilot


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Spencer Smallman (Fort Wayne) ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week;

Clint Windsor (Orlando) back 2 back ECHL Goalie of the Week award selection;

Travis Howe (Fort Wayne) fined/suspended nine games for supplemental discipline


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Arvin Atwal (FLA) fined/Suspended for tonight's ECHL Game


----------



## JMCx4

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> original founder and past owner of the Hampton Roads (Norfolk) Admirals, Blake Cullen, passes at age 85;
> 
> The Virginian-Pilot: Breaking News from Hampton Roads | Latest news from Hampton Roads - The Virginian-Pilot



Awright, fess up, who put the link in HUTCH's post? It doesn't lead to the story, but still.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> Awright, fess up, who put the link in HUTCH's post? It doesn't lead to the story, but still.



Facebook link, JM....


----------



## JMCx4

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Facebook link, JM....



I was hoping it was a link to: Doggie ice cream parlor coming soon to the Virginia Beach Oceanfront


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> I was hoping it was a link to: Doggie ice cream parlor coming soon to the Virginia Beach Oceanfront



nope....

sometimes the links just work out that way.... you never know how this forum reacts to hyperlinks at times, no matter what forum it is...


----------



## 210

Funny, they always seem to work out to exactly what I want when I post them...

‘Mr. Hockey in Hampton Roads.’ Blake Cullen, legendary founder and former owner of the Admirals, dies at 85


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

210 said:


> Funny, they always seem to work out to exactly what I want when I post them...
> 
> ‘Mr. Hockey in Hampton Roads.’ Blake Cullen, legendary founder and former owner of the Admirals, dies at 85




not always though when you see veteran posters even here ask why the links don't transfer over because they may be upgrading the board behind the scenes...

it's why certain boards lost the ability to wish members of their fanbase their own birthday threads..... because that algorithm changed


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> Funny, they always seem to work out to exactly what I want when I post them...
> 
> ‘Mr. Hockey in Hampton Roads.’ Blake Cullen, legendary founder and former owner of the Admirals, dies at 85



Sure, but you're a professional, so ...


----------



## 210

JMCx4 said:


> Sure, but you're a professional, so ...



I am a trained professional, do not attempt this at home...


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> I am a trained professional, do not attempt this at home...



"HFBoards Members Are *Losing It* Over This Amazing Hyperlink Hack ..."


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> "HFBoard Members Are *Losing It* Over This Amazing Hyperlink Hack ..."



can we stop with the commentary and get back to the thread, JM, before all your posts become commentary posts, thanks.


----------



## JMCx4

Shore.


----------



## 210

JMCx4 said:


> Shore.



Eddie?


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

210 said:


> Eddie?



guess nobody cares about covering the ECHL anymore, whether it's any franchise.... because of a few fools in here


----------



## JMCx4

JMCx4 said:


> Shore.





210 said:


> Eddie?



Did he play in the E'?


----------



## 210

JMCx4 said:


> Did he play in the E'?



That would have been the Eastern Hockey League in his day, and no, he didn't play in it.


----------



## SemireliableSource

I'll be the mediator here. JMC will stop these commentary posts you hate if you join us in the world of facts and rationality. Sound like a deal, Hutch?


----------



## JMCx4

SemireliableSource said:


> I'll be the mediator here. JMC will stop these commentary posts you hate if you join us in the world of facts and rationality. Sound like a deal, Hutch?



Now wait a gosh-darn minute here - I didn't agree to that compromise!


----------



## royals119




----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

weekly league announcements are usually on Tuesdays (Player/Goaltender of the Week/Month, etc....)


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Jake Hildebrand (FLA) ECHL Warrior Goaltender of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Matt Lane (Tulsa) Warrior ECHL Player of the Week


----------



## JMCx4

"a new guy" never had a chance.


----------



## JMCx4

From: FloHockey.tv > Articles


> *Florida Everblades Star McCarron Leads Unofficial ECHL Midseason Awards*
> 
> Mar 18, 2021
> Mike Ashmore
> 
> With the ECHL season at roughly the halfway point, we thought it might be interesting to take a look at who might — with a big emphasis on “might” — be in line to win the league’s coveted awards.
> 
> A reminder that these are all unofficial and for fun, and that we’d love to see you send your “ballots” to us on Twitter at @FloHockey to see who you think should be in the lead for these awards. ...
> 
> 
> *Read about the Unofficial Nominees at:* Florida Everblades Star McCarron Leads Unofficial ECHL Midseason Awards


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Arwin Atwal Strike 2:

Atwal, of the Florida Everblades got his third game misconduct; is now a repeat offender; AND is suspended for 5 more games.


----------



## Atlantian

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Arwin Atwal Strike 2:
> 
> Atwal, of the Florida Everblades got his third game misconduct; is now a repeat offender; AND is suspended for 5 more games.



According to some Greenville fans, he was allegedly calling them inbreeders at the tunnel. Classy move


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> According to some Greenville fans, he was allegedly calling them inbreeders at the tunnel. Classy move



"inbreeders" could apply to a professional calling, like workers in a fertility research lab or an animal husbandry field. Sounds like a compliment to me.


----------



## 210

Atlantian said:


> According to some Greenville fans, he was allegedly calling them inbreeders at the tunnel. Classy move




And I'm sure they were totally innocent in that exchange...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Atlantian said:


> According to some Greenville fans, he was allegedly calling them inbreeders at the tunnel. Classy move



there were also reports that he had abused an on ice official, as well...


----------



## JMCx4

It's been over a month since we looked at *this*. For reference, the 2020-21 ECHL ir-regular season ends on Saturday, June 5th.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

SC's Alex Debeau Warrior/ECHL Goaltender of the Week


----------



## axecrew

210 said:


> Eddie?



Shack...he would fit the definition of acting a fool at times. But in a fun way.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

axecrew said:


> Shack...he would fit the definition of acting a fool at times. But in a fun way.



SINCE when did the Wolves renounce their AHL Membership, axe and drop to the ECHL?


----------



## 210

axecrew said:


> Shack...he would fit the definition of acting a fool at times. But in a fun way.




I met him once...was at an Ace Baily memorial event after 9/11. He was supposed to be a celebrity coach but one of the MCs was unable to attend due to illness and he jumped right into that role. He was incredibly funny and personable. Like many other old-time players, he was still there a couple of hours after the event was officially over hanging out with fans.


----------



## axecrew

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> SINCE when did the Wolves renounce their AHL Membership, axe and drop to the ECHL?




Just about the time Portland reclaimed their AHL membership


----------



## axecrew

210 said:


> I met him once...was at an Ace Baily memorial event after 9/11. He was supposed to be a celebrity coach but one of the MCs was unable to attend due to illness and he jumped right into that role. He was incredibly funny and personable. Like many other old-time players, he was still there a couple of hours after the event was officially over hanging out with fans.



Never had the pleasure but from what I'm told by those who did meet him ...he was super personable and fun to talk to, just like most of that generation of players.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

meanwhile, in league news:

Anthony Beauregard (Wichita) ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Indy coach gets fined and Suspended:

Doug Christiansen fined and suspended 6 games for violations of the salary cap


----------



## royals119

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Indy coach gets fined and Suspended:
> 
> Doug Christiansen fined and suspended 6 games for violations of the salary cap




2004-05Danbury TrashersUHL77243862164151133623
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Maybe falling back to his playing days in Danbury. He played for the Royals for a couple years, and told me some of the things that they did for players in Danbury outside of their salary and benefits. Was a great place to be a player for sure, but that stuff will get you in trouble in the ECHL. Or maybe he was just late with his league reports.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

royals119 said:


> 2004-05Danbury TrashersUHL77243862164151133623
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Maybe falling back to his playing days in Danbury. He played for the Royals for a couple years, and told me some of the things that they did for players in Danbury outside of their salary and benefits. Was a great place to be a player for sure, but that stuff will get you in trouble in the ECHL. Or maybe he was just late with his league reports.



part of the Monarchs organization before he went to Indy ..... that was just odd timing to release that in this pandemic year, glad though the ECHL is on top of that type of foolishness


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

2 more suspension for players:

Antoine Waked (Indy) gets 1; John McCarron (Fla) 2


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Matt Boucher (Utah) awarded 2nd ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Dylan Ferguson (Fort Wayne) ECHL Warrior G of the Week (copied from the Knights prospect forum)


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Nolan Valleau (Orlando) named March AMI Graphics ECHL Plus Performer of the Month


----------



## JMCx4

From: FloHockey > ECHL > News


> *Rapid City Rush Take Teddy Bear Toss To A New Level With Charity Push*
> 
> Apr 1, 2021
> Mike Ashmore
> 
> Even in a league with a long and proud history of giving, what the Rapid City Rush are getting ready to do on Saturday night is seemingly unprecedented in the ECHL.
> 
> Paired up with their annual “Teddy Bear Toss,” the organization is putting on “Rush Gives Back Night” during their April 3 game against the Wichita Thunder. Each ticket, regardless of where the seat is, will be sold for $25. Then, $5 will go into a fund that will then be donated to four partners: Boys and Girls Clubs of the Black Hills, Court Appointed Special Advocates (“CASA”), Fork Real Café, and Special Olympics South Dakota.
> 
> Not only will the bears thrown onto the ice following the conclusion of the first period be donated to charity — the team says they’ll be distributed to CASA, Rural America Initiatives, and Youth and Family Services — but up to $20,000 is expected to be given to their four aforementioned partners through that fund, an incredible amount at any level, no less in the ECHL. ...
> 
> 
> *Read more at:* Rapid City Rush Take Teddy Bear Toss To A New Level With Charity Push


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Brandon Hawkins (Fort Wayne) ECHL Player of the Month


----------



## JMCx4

From: The Indy Fuel > News


> *Blackhawk Legend Eddie Olczyk to Join Fuel Broadcast *
> 
> 10 hours ago (April 2, 2021)
> 
> *INDIANAPOLIS – *The Indy Fuel, proud ECHL affiliate of the NHL’s Chicago Blackhawks and the AHL’s Rockford IceHogs announced Friday that former Chicago Blackhawk and current analyst for "NHL on NBC" Eddie Olczyk will join the Fuel FloSports broadcast on Friday, April 9th alongside his son Nick Olczyk and Fuel play by play broadcaster Andrew Smith. ...
> 
> “I’m extremely excited to be commentating alongside Andrew Smith and my son Nick,” said Eddie Olczyk. “The two of them have tremendous chemistry on air so I hope to build upon that when I join them on Friday. The Indy Fuel have a very strong connection with the Olczyk family so I couldn’t think of a better place to broadcast a minor-league hockey game. Thank you to Fuel Owner Jim Hallett and the entire Fuel organization for allowing this to happen.” ...
> 
> *Read more at:* Blackhawk Legend Eddie Olczyk to Join Fuel Broadcast


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Danny Moynihan (Tulsa) fined/Suspended 2 games for incident vs. KC Mavericks on 4/2/21


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Josh Winquist (Wheeling) fined/suspended 2 games for flagranr elbow


----------



## JMCx4

Team capsules for this week, the beginning of "ECHL Mini Season D" for those not compelled to keep track of such COVID-driven trivialities ...

*WESTERN CONFERENCE WEEKLY - APRIL 5*

*EASTERN CONFERENCE WEEKLY - APRIL 5*


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

KC'S Matt Greenfield repeats as ECHL Warrior Goalie of the Week.... 2nd award this season


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Cody Sylvester (Wheeling) awarded third Inglasco ECHL Player of the Week of his career


----------



## Tao Jersey Jones

April 2021
21 Recall/Assignment Deadline (11:59 pm local time); refer to ECHL Playing Rule 2(c)
22 ECHL Trade Deadline (3:00 pm ET)
June 2021
4 Last day to place a Player on Waivers (5:00 pm ET)
5 Last day of 2020-2021 ECHL Regular Season
7 Submission of Playoff Rosters due (3:00 pm ET)

Critical Dates - 2020-21 Season

When is the last day to assign/loan AHL players to the ECHL and have them be eligible to play for the ECHL playoffs?

Is there an ECHL games played minimum?


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Tao Jones said:


> April 2021
> 21 Recall/Assignment Deadline (11:59 pm local time); refer to ECHL Playing Rule 2(c)
> 22 ECHL Trade Deadline (3:00 pm ET)
> June 2021
> 4 Last day to place a Player on Waivers (5:00 pm ET)
> 5 Last day of 2020-2021 ECHL Regular Season
> 7 Submission of Playoff Rosters due (3:00 pm ET)
> 
> Critical Dates - 2020-21 Season
> 
> When is the last day to assign/loan AHL players to the ECHL and have them be eligible to play for the ECHL playoffs?
> 
> Is there an ECHL games played minimum?



BETTER question how many players are on AHL/ECHL Contracts with only fourteen teams playing an abbreviated schedule.....


----------



## 210

Tao Jones said:


> April 2021
> 21 Recall/Assignment Deadline (11:59 pm local time); refer to ECHL Playing Rule 2(c)
> 22 ECHL Trade Deadline (3:00 pm ET)
> June 2021
> 4 Last day to place a Player on Waivers (5:00 pm ET)
> 5 Last day of 2020-2021 ECHL Regular Season
> 7 Submission of Playoff Rosters due (3:00 pm ET)
> 
> Critical Dates - 2020-21 Season
> 
> When is the last day to assign/loan AHL players to the ECHL and have them be eligible to play for the ECHL playoffs?
> 
> Is there an ECHL games played minimum?




The minimum number of games is five.


----------



## jabberoski

Tao Jones said:


> April 2021
> 21 Recall/Assignment Deadline (11:59 pm local time); refer to ECHL Playing Rule 2(c)
> 22 ECHL Trade Deadline (3:00 pm ET)
> June 2021
> 4 Last day to place a Player on Waivers (5:00 pm ET)
> 5 Last day of 2020-2021 ECHL Regular Season
> 7 Submission of Playoff Rosters due (3:00 pm ET)
> 
> Critical Dates - 2020-21 Season
> 
> When is the last day to assign/loan AHL players to the ECHL and have them be eligible to play for the ECHL playoffs?
> 
> Is there an ECHL games played minimum?





> Playoff Eligibility for AHL/NHL Contracted Players
> All AHL and NHL Contracted Players must have played in a minimum of five regular-season ECHL games by May 16 in order to be eligible for the 2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs. There is no AHL games played requirement for veteran Players to be eligible for the 2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs. These changes are effective only for the 2020-21 Season.




Updates from Midseason Meeting of ECHL Board of Governors


----------



## 210

Saturday's South Carolina at Wheeling game will not be completed

"The ECHL, in conjunction with the Wheeling Nailers and South Carolina Stingrays, announced on Sunday that the remainder of the game that was rescheduled for Monday, April 12th at 1:00 p.m. has been cancelled and will not be completed.

The game began on Saturday night and one period was played, before unplayable ice conditions forced the remaining two periods to be postponed. Due to travel and scheduling conflicts in regards to player safety, it was determined that the game would not be finished and removed from each team's schedule. Sunday's 4:10 match between the two teams at WesBanco Arena is still on as scheduled to be played in its entirety."


----------



## Atlantian

210 said:


> Saturday's South Carolina at Wheeling game will not be completed
> 
> "The ECHL, in conjunction with the Wheeling Nailers and South Carolina Stingrays, announced on Sunday that the remainder of the game that was rescheduled for Monday, April 12th at 1:00 p.m. has been cancelled and will not be completed.
> 
> The game began on Saturday night and one period was played, before unplayable ice conditions forced the remaining two periods to be postponed. Due to travel and scheduling conflicts in regards to player safety, it was determined that the game would not be finished and removed from each team's schedule. Sunday's 4:10 match between the two teams at WesBanco Arena is still on as scheduled to be played in its entirety."



The game today (Sunday 4/11) Between WHE and SC has also been cancelled due to bad ice conditions. They made it less than 4 minutes into the game before they had to call it due to poor conditions.


----------



## 210

It's not super warm there, so this sounds like a mechanical issue.


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> The game today (Sunday 4/11) Between WHE and SC has also been cancelled due to bad ice conditions. They made it less than 4 minutes into the game before they had to call it due to poor conditions.





210 said:


> It's not super warm there, so this sounds like a mechanical issue.



That's it, time to move this discussion to the "ECHL to 30 Teams?" thread. CLEARLY a sign that Wheeling will be folding at the end of this season.


----------



## Atlantian

JMCx4 said:


> That's it, time to move this discussion to the "ECHL to 30 Teams?" thread. CLEARLY a sign that Wheeling will be folding at the end of this season.



Their ice plant broke a few seasons back and they have been using a temporary system much like for an outdoor game so it really isnt surprising. Starting to remind me of the Augusta Riverhawks though. But its wheeling. They'll outlive us all


----------



## Atlantian

A Statement From WesBanco Arena Executive Director Denny Magruder, concerning this weekend's canceled games:
"We are disappointed for the players, staff, and fans of the Wheeling Nailers that they weren't able to finish the games on Saturday and Sunday. We have been unable to pinpoint the cause of this perimeter failure. We have contacted the professionals at Everything Ice, who built and installed the system, so that we can permanently resolve the current issues and continue this season without interruption."


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Orlando's Clint Windsor awarded third Warrior ECHL Goalie of the Week Award for the season; fourth of his career


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Corey Mackin (Allen) Inglasco ECHL Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Everblades Coach Brad Ralph fined/suspended 1 game for abuse of officials under ECHL Supplemental Discipline bylaws.


----------



## 210

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Everblades Coach Brad Ralph fined/suspended 1 game for abuse of officials under ECHL Supplemental Discipline bylaws.



He was suspended under "Rule 28 - Supplementary Discipline", which is in the rulebook.



> 28.1. Supplementary Discipline - In addition to the automatic fines and suspensions imposed under these rules, the Commissioner may, at his discretion, investigate any incident that occurs in connection with any Pre-season, Exhibition, League or Playoff game and may assess additional fines and/or suspensions for any offense committed during the course of a game or any aftermath thereof by a player, goalkeeper, Trainer, Manager, Coach or non-playing Club personnel or Club executive, whether or not such offense has been penalized by the Referee.


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> A Statement From WesBanco Arena Executive Director Denny Magruder, concerning this weekend's canceled games:
> "We are disappointed for the players, staff, and fans of the Wheeling Nailers that they weren't able to finish the games on Saturday and Sunday. We have been unable to pinpoint the cause of this perimeter failure. We have contacted the professionals at Everything Ice, who built and installed the system, so that we can permanently resolve the current issues and continue this season without interruption."



Watching Indy @ Wheeling tonight on FloHockey. Six minutes into the first period, and the players have not had to put on their swim suits yet. 

*ETA:* Two periods completed. The diving boards are still stowed under the bleachers @ WesBanco.

*ETAx2:* Regulation win for Wheeling, 3-1 over the Indy Fuel. And the WesBanco Arena fire extinguishers remain fully charged.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> Watching Indy @ Wheeling tonight on FloHockey. Six minutes into the first period, and the players have not had to put on their swim suits yet.
> 
> *ETA:* Two periods completed. The diving boards are still stowed under the bleachers @ WesBanco.
> 
> *ETAx2:* Regulation win for Wheeling, 3-1 over the Indy Fuel. And the WesBanco Arena fire extinguishers remain fully charged.



WELL, NO Fuel @ Nailers game tonight.... the game was postponed due to unplayable ice and safety concerns


----------



## JDogindy

JMCx4 said:


> Watching Indy @ Wheeling tonight on FloHockey. Six minutes into the first period, and the players have not had to put on their swim suits yet.
> 
> *ETA:* Two periods completed. The diving boards are still stowed under the bleachers @ WesBanco.
> 
> *ETAx2:* Regulation win for Wheeling, 3-1 over the Indy Fuel. And the WesBanco Arena fire extinguishers remain fully charged.




Tonight's game in Indy has been postponed. I have no clue why besides them saying the ice is unplayable.

Are _we_ having ice plant issues?


----------



## JMCx4

JDogindy said:


> Tonight's game in Indy has been postponed. I have no clue why besides them saying the ice is unplayable.
> 
> Are _we_ having ice plant issues?



It's the next contagion.


----------



## 210

JDogindy said:


> Tonight's game in Indy has been postponed. I have no clue why besides them saying the ice is unplayable.
> 
> Are _we_ having ice plant issues?



You may wish to scroll back a bit....


----------



## jabberoski

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> WELL, NO Fuel @ Nailers game tonight.... the game was postponed due to unplayable ice and safety concerns



This game was in Indy, not Wheeling


----------



## JMCx4

jabberoski said:


> This game was in Indy, not Wheeling



Yep, and the two teams dragged the bad ice back from Wheeling to Indianapolis with them on their skates. It's like Mad Cow Disease.


----------



## crimsonace

JDogindy said:


> Tonight's game in Indy has been postponed. I have no clue why besides them saying the ice is unplayable.
> 
> Are _we_ having ice plant issues?




No. The issue last night was a freak thing that had nothing to do with the ice plant.


----------



## JMCx4

From: FloHockey.tv > News > ECHL


> *The Wichita Thunder Are Finding A Million Ways To Win*
> 
> _The Wichita Thunder are flying under the radar but putting together one of the best seasons in the entire ECHL._
> 
> Apr 14, 2021 by Jacob Messing
> 
> 
> The Wichita Thunder saw their six-game winning streak snapped Sunday night, but their postseason path is encouraging two-thirds of the way through the season as they find ways to win in every fashion.
> 
> Wichita’s recent six-game push has them sitting atop the ECHL’s Western Conference via points, placing them in early contention for the Henry Brabham Cup, awarded to the team with the most regular-season points.
> 
> Wichita sits third in FloHockey’s latest ECHL Power Rankings, slipping a spot due to the hot streak of the Allen Americans.
> 
> The Thunder boast the ECHL’s leading scorer in breakout star Anthony Beauregard. The 25-year-old has recorded 16 goals and 36 assists for 52 points in 47 games in his third season in the league. ...
> 
> *Read more at:* The Wichita Thunder Are Finding A Million Ways To Win - FloHockey


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

crimsonace said:


> No. The issue last night was a freak thing that had nothing to do with the ice plant.



it was just announced the game will NOT be rescheduled and it's a NO Contest


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

ECHL Warrior G of the Week: Greenville's Ryan Bednard for the 4th time this abbreviated season;

ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week: Orlando's Aaron Luchuk


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Wheeling abruptly changes Head coaches due to ongoing pandemic;

Mark French asked for and got his release from the parent Pittsburgh Penguins; Derek Army, is now the coach in Wheeling..... if that surname sounds familiar, you're right. Army's father, Tim, is the Iowa head coach for Minnesota Sports and Entertainment's Iowa Wild

Nailers Homepage


----------



## royals119

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> Derek Army, is now the coach in Wheeling..... if that surname sounds familiar, you're right. Army's father, Tim, is the Iowa head coach for Minnesota Sports and Entertainment's Iowa Wild
> 
> Nailers Homepage



I don't know Tim Army, but Derek is very familiar as he played five years for the Nailers, and was an assistant with Worcester for the last two years. He also had a few AHL games in Portland, among other cities.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

royals119 said:


> I don't know Tim Army, but Derek is very familiar as he played five years for the Nailers, and was an assistant with Worcester for the last two years. He also had a few AHL games in Portland, among other cities.




Tim also was a part of the Portland staff post Trotz/Paul Gardner and that era when Nashville became a reality when Poile left Washington in the hands of now Vegas GM George McPhee.

actually Tim Army spent 1985-86 (3rd season with New Jersey's affiliation) here as a player after Philadelphia sold the affiliate franchise to Gil Stein back at the end of 1982-83.... 1983-84's Calder Cup banner in the Cross Arena archives is the Devils' lone accomplishment in Portland in those 5 seasons... 

Army then was hired by Anaheim... as an assistant and when Poile left Washington in the hands of McPhee, he hired Trotz/Gardner immediately to help legitimize Nashville as a hockey market... Tim was that successor beginning in 2002 to 2005, as both Philadelphia and then Washington both left Portland for Hershey once Ebright had vacated Baltimore for Portland....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

another Nailers move;

Brad Drobot ends career after 7 seasons; joins Derek Army as an assistant


----------



## JMCx4

CHRDANHUTCH said:


> another Nailers move;
> 
> Brad Drobot ends career after 7 seasons; joins Derek Army as an assistant



INTERIM assistant to the Interim head coach. Either way, good career move for Drobot. I wonder how many misconducts he can rack up from behind the bench before this season is over.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

JMCx4 said:


> INTERIM assistant to the Interim head coach. Either way, good career move for Drobot. I wonder how many misconducts he can rack up from behind the bench before this season is over.



depends on how long Pittsburgh chooses to keep both on the bench there.....


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Butros Ghafari (Rapid City) fined and Suspended 3 games;

also, Maine HC/ASST. GM Riley Armstrong talked about how the ECHL handles the trade deadline even with the reduction from 26 to 14 teams on the latest ECHL Week


----------



## 210

One of the replies to the thread says "the ice became unplayable with under a minute left in the first period"


----------



## Atlantian

This 


210 said:


> One of the replies to the thread says "the ice became unplayable with under a minute left in the first period"




is the second game in Indy and fourth overall that had to be suspended or cancelled due to poor ice conditions. Taking into account the ice issues in the Fed last night as well, could we potentially see a larger scale ice problem with the ECHL playing through June and possibly into July?


----------



## Atlantian

210 said:


> One of the replies to the thread says "the ice became unplayable with under a minute left in the first period"




Game will be resumed Monday (4/25) at 7pm. Orlando leads 2-0 with 5:04 left in the first period.


----------



## Atlantian

Tonight’s game between Jacksonville and Florida was postponed due to “safety reasons” aka one of the teams likely had a couple of positive Covid tests


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Indy Fuel's Nick Robertson fined/suspended 1 game


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Abbott Girduckis (Jacksonville) named ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week;

Garrett Metcalf (Utah) Warrior ECHL Goaltender of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Florida Everblades heavily impacted on the latest schedule revision;

their two game set @ Indy set for 4/30 and 5/1 postponed (protocols);

also Florida @ Fort Wayne has been scrapped on Sunday for the same reason;

Indy @ Wheeling scheduled for Sunday will be rescheduled and now will be Indy @ Fort Wayne instead


----------



## Atlantian

Last Sunday's FLA at JAX has been rescheduled for Tuesday, May 25th at 7pm.

Tonight's (4/28) game ORL at JAX has now been postponed for Covid


----------



## CrazyEddie20

What a surprise! Teams in a state that acts like the pandemic isn't happening are having games cancelled because of the pandemic!


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Indy's Chris Martinet fined and suspended 2 games for the weekend..... (4/28 and 5/2)


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Indy Fuel ownership pens a letter to its fanbase and explains the challenges of keeping the franchise operationally stable between the protocol pivots and the Coliseum ice issues;

Homepage


----------



## JMCx4

CrazyEddie20 said:


> What a surprise! Teams in a state that acts like the pandemic isn't happening are having games cancelled because of the pandemic!



It's a conspiracy against sun-shiny states, I tell ya!


----------



## Atlantian

“Due to a schedule conflict at INTRUST Bank Arena, any Thunder home games in the first round of the 2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs will be played at the Wichita Ice Center. Season Ticket Holders can now reserve their tickets.
MORE INFO  wichitathunder.com/en/tickets/2020-21-playoff-info


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> “Due to a schedule conflict at INTRUST Bank Arena, any Thunder home games in the first round of the 2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs will be played at the Wichita Ice Center. Season Ticket Holders can now reserve their tickets. ...



I presume they'll be playing on the NHL-sized ice @ The WIC. Might be the first time in their history that the Thunder can truthfully report a "sellout crowd."


----------



## JDogindy

The May 4th game between Fort Wayne & Indy has been declared a 1-0 win for Indy, and May 29th is now a home game for the Fuel.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Patrick Watling (Wheeling) wins 2nd Inglasco ECHL Player of the Week award of the modified season


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Orlando's Luke McInnis fined/suspended 2 games


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Cedric LaCroix (Indy) fined/suspended 2 games


----------



## Atlantian

Might have another one


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> Might have another one




It all worked out for WIC ...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Joslyn and Gennaro suspended yesterday for incidents in prior games


----------



## royals119

JMCx4 said:


> It all worked out for WIC ...




Sounds very "slapshot". Coach pulls zam driver aside after morning skate, "Hey Joey, if the game is cancelled tonight we qualify for the playoffs. You know how all these games are being cancelled due to bad ice? Wouldn't be the worst thing if the ice was bad by 6:00 tonight, if you know what I mean..."


----------



## JMCx4

royals119 said:


> Sounds very "slapshot". Coach pulls zam driver aside after morning skate, "Hey Joey, if the game is cancelled tonight we qualify for the playoffs. You know how all these games are being cancelled due to bad ice? Wouldn't be the worst thing if the ice was bad by 6:00 tonight, if you know what I mean..."



I'll bet the old desktop calculator in the Thunder Hockey Ops office was really smokin' on Sunday morning.


----------



## Atlantian

I foresee more ice issues in the future. Especially in the playoffs. Florida is used to high temps high humidity so their arenas are built for it and their ice staffs have a lot of experience with it. Places like Wichita and Indy aren’t used to having to keep ice in summer months and could have more issues maintaining it


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

SC's Matt Weis ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Parker Gahagan (Utah) ECHL Warrior Goaltender of the week; 2nd straight week/3rd of career


----------



## Atlantian

Wichita, Allen, and Florida have clinched playoff berths.

Greenville can clinch tonight (5/23) with a win and SC regulation loss

Fort Wayne can also clinch with a win or with a loss in OT/SO + an RC loss

so playoff picture is starting to officially take shape. The battle for last few spots in the east will be interesting to watch. I'd say in the west, if there isn't a severe drop off or a miracle run I think the teams are all decided. Just playing for seeding.


----------



## JMCx4

As @Atlantian has recently reminded us, the ECHL is one of those hockey leagues that is still playing hockey. Just a couple of weeks left in the ir-regular season, though, so let's take a look at what's been shakin' with the teams & some players ...

From: The ECHL


> *Eastern Conference Weekly - May 24*
> 
> ECHL This Week
> 20 hours ago
> 
> *Florida Everblades*
> 
> *Myles Powell* has 11 points (8g-3a) in his last 10 games.
> The Everblades lead the league with 3.45 goals per game.
> Florida is at Jacksonville on Tuesday and Orlando on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
> *Greenville Swamp Rabbits*
> 
> *Max Zimmer* is third among rookies with 17 goals.
> Greenville is 25-1-7 when scoring first.
> The Swamp Rabbits visit South Carolina on Wednesday and host Jacksonville on Friday and Saturday and Wheeling on Sunday.
> *Indy Fuel*
> 
> *Matt Marcinew* is tied for the league lead with seven game-winning goals.
> The Fuel’s five shutouts are tied for the most in a single season in team history.
> Indy travels to Wheeling on Wednesday and hosts Fort Wayne on Friday and Saturday.
> *Jacksonville Icemen*
> 
> *Charles Williams* is fourth with 2,060 minutes played.
> Jacksonville is tied for the league lead with 11 overtime wins.
> The Icemen host Florida on Tuesday and Orlando on Wednesday before visiting Greenville on Friday and Saturday.
> *Orlando Solar Bears*
> 
> *Clint Windsor* is second with 21 wins.
> The Solar Bears are league’s least-penalized team with 10.78 penalty minutes per game.
> Orlando travels to Jacksonville on Wednesday and hosts Florida on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
> *South Carolina Stingrays*
> 
> *Cole Ully* has set a career-high with 57 points (21g-36a).
> South Carolina is third with 76 goals in the third period.
> The Stingrays host Greenville on Wednesday and Wheeling on Friday and Saturday.
> *Wheeling Nailers*
> 
> *Cody Sylvester* has a team-leading six multi-goal games and 13 multi-point games.
> The Nailers are second with 12 shorthanded goals.
> Wheeling hosts Indy on Wednesday and is at South Carolina on Friday and Saturday and Greenville on Sunday.






> *Western Conference Weekly - May 24*
> 
> ECHL This Week
> 20 hours ago
> 
> *Allen Americans*
> 
> *Corey Mackin* is tied for second with 27 goals.
> Allen is 21-8-0 when outshooting its opponent.
> The Americans are at Rapid City on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
> *Fort Wayne Komets*
> 
> *Brandon Hawkins* is tied for second with 10 power-play goals.
> The Komets play their final six games on the road.
> Fort Wayne visits Indy on Friday and Saturday.
> *Kansas City Mavericks*
> 
> *Marcus Crawford* is tied for fourth among defensemen with four power-play goals.
> Kansas City is 15-1-5 when leading after two periods.
> The Mavericks visit Tulsa on Monday and host Utah on Thursday, Friday and Saturday.
> *Rapid City Rush*
> 
> *Peter Quenneville* is fifth with 39 assists.
> The Rush are 20-7-4 in one-goal games.
> Rapid City hosts Allen on Wednesday, Friday and Saturday.
> *Tulsa Oilers*
> 
> *Adam Pleskach* has six points (3g-3a) in his last two games.
> Tulsa is 24-5-2 when scoring three or more goals.
> The Oilers host Kansas City on Monday and Wichita on Friday before visiting the Thunder on Saturday and Sunday.
> *Utah Grizzlies*
> 
> *A.J. White* has posted multiple points in six of his last 10 games.
> The Grizzlies have allowed 19 goals in their last 11 games, going 10-1-0 over that span.
> Utah is at Kansas City on Thursday, Friday and Saturday.
> *Wichita Thunder*
> 
> *Jay Dickman* is second among rookies with 18 goals and 46 points.
> Wichita has set a new club record with 21 road wins.
> The Thunder travel to Tulsa on Friday and host the Oilers on Saturday and Sunday.





And the current Conference standings ...


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Orlando's Clint Windsor 4th ECHL Warrior Goaltender of the Week/ 5th of career


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

Trey Bradley (Utah) ECHL Inglasco Player of the Week


----------



## JMCx4

The ECHL Today - May 28 feature ends with the following playoff race scenarios ...


> *Kelly Cup Playoffs Update
> 
> Greenville can clinch a berth in the Kelly Cup Playoffs on Friday if:*
> Greenville wins
> *
> Fort Wayne can clinch a berth in the Kelly Cup Playoffs on Friday if:*
> Fort Wayne wins *OR* Fort Wayne loses in overtime/shootout *OR* Rapid City loses *OR *Rapid City wins in overtime/shootout
> *
> Utah can clinch a berth in the Kelly Cup Playoffs on Friday if:*
> Utah wins in regulation
> *OR *Utah loses in overtime/shootout *AND* Rapid City loses* AND *Tulsa loses
> *OR* Utah wins *AND* Rapid City wins in overtime/shootout


----------



## JMCx4

Perusing the LeagueStat Daily Report ...

In the West, all 4 playoff competitors have been determined (Wichita, Allen, Ft. Wayne & Utah). It's now just a matter of the shuffles for seeding, with WIC & ALN two points apart and the FTW/UTA pairing requiring an advanced math degree to sort out. 

In the East, only Florida & Greenville have secured first round appearances (however all that's gonna go). Just 3 points separate Indy, Orlando, South Carolina & Jacksonville; so this last week of the ir-regular season will count for each & all of them. 

Glancing at the League Attendance Report, 3 of the top 6 ticket sellers are in The Sunshine State while Wheeling occupies its tradional spot in bringing up the rear.


----------



## Atlantian

Indy can clinch a spot tonight (6/1) is SC loses in regulation


----------



## JDogindy

Atlantian said:


> Indy can clinch a spot tonight (6/1) is SC loses in regulation




With a 5-1 win over Kansas City, that'll do it. They're in the playoffs!


----------



## JMCx4

> *ALL-ECHL FIRST AND SECOND TEAMS ANNOUNCED*
> 
> 16 hours ago (June 3, 2021)
> 
> The ECHL on Thursday announced its All-ECHL First and Second Teams for 2020-21 as determined in a vote of ECHL coaches, broadcasters, media relations directors and media, who were asked to select a goaltender, two defensemen and three forwards.
> 
> *2020-21 All-ECHL First Team*
> G – Jake Hildebrand, Florida Everblades (39 gp, 23-10-4, 2.41 GAA, .924 save pct.)
> D – Samuel Jardine, Greenville Swamp Rabbits (65 gp, 3g, 40a, 43 pts.)
> D – Les Lancaster, Allen Americans (70 gp, 26g, 35a, 61 pts.)
> F – Anthony Beauregard, Wichita Thunder (62 gp, 22g, 49a, 71 pts.)
> F – Aaron Luchuk, Orlando Solar Bears (69 gp, 27g, 46a, 73 pts.)
> F – John McCarron, Florida Everblades (65 gp, 30g, 37a, 67 pts.) ...
> 
> *2020-21 All-ECHL Second Team*
> G – Evan Buitenhuis, Wichita Thunder (27 gp, 16-6-4, 2.29 GAA, .931 save pct.)
> D – Matt Register, Allen Americans (64 gp, 5g, 46a, 51 pts.)
> D – Dean Stewart, Wichita Thunder (52 gp, 6g, 29a, 35 pts.)
> F – Tyler Coulter, Rapid City Rush (66 gp, 23g, 37a, 60 pts.)
> F – Peter Quenneville, Rapid City Rush (66 gp, 27g, 40a, 67 pts.)
> F – Cole Ully, South Carolina Stingrays (54 gp, 22g, 36a, 58 pts.) ...
> 
> 
> *Read more including All-Star Profiles at: *All-ECHL First and Second Teams announced


----------



## JMCx4

Ladies & gentlemen: "The New Kids On The Ice" ...  


> *ECHL ANNOUNCES 2020-21 ALL-ROOKIE TEAM*
> 
> 02 Jun 2021
> 
> The ECHL on Wednesday announced its All-Rookie Team for 2020-21 as determined in a vote of ECHL coaches, broadcasters, media relations directors and media, who were asked to select a goaltender, two defensemen and three forwards.
> 
> A rookie is defined as a player who has played in less than 25 professional games at the “AA” level or higher prior to the start of the current season.
> 
> *2020-21 ECHL All-Rookie Team*
> G – Evan Weninger, Wichita Thunder (29 gp, 16-8-4, 2.65 GAA, .925 save pct.)
> D – Ben Finkelstein, Greenville Swamp Rabbits (33 gp, 11g, 21a, 32 pts.)
> D – Dean Stewart, Wichita Thunder (52 gp, 6g, 29a, 35 pts.)
> F – Matthew Boucher, Utah Grizzlies (56 gp, 23g, 26a, 49 pts.)
> F – Jay Dickman, Wichita Thunder (69 gp, 19g, 28a, 47 pts.)
> F – Joseph Garreffa, Orlando Solar Bears (56 gp, 12g, 28a, 40 pts.) ...
> 
> 
> *Read more including Rookie Accomplishments at:* ECHL announces 2020-21 All-Rookie Team


----------



## Atlantian

First playoff series dates announced: Greenville (2) vs Indy (3)


----------



## JMCx4

*2021 KELLY CUP PLAYOFFS BRACKET*




And the Best-of-5 Conference Semis schedules ...

*Eastern Conference Semifinals*

*#1 Florida Everblades* (42-19-9) vs. *#4 South Carolina Stingrays* (34-23-13)

Game 1 – Monday, June 7 at 7:05 p.m. ET at South Carolina
Game 2 – Wednesday, June 9 at 7:05 p.m. ET at South Carolina
Game 3 – Saturday, June 12 at 7 p.m. ET at Florida
Game 4 – Sunday, June 13 at 6 p.m. ET at Florida (If Necessary)
Game 5 – Monday, June 14 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Florida (If Necessary) 


*#2 Greenville Swamp Rabbits* (38-19-15) vs. *#3 Indy Fuel* (37-24-8)

Game 1 – Tuesday, June 8 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Indy
Game 2 – Thursday, June 10 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Greenville
Game 3 – Friday, June 11 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Greenville 
Game 4 – Saturday, June 12 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Greenville (If Necessary)
Game 5 – Monday, June 14 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Indy (If Necessary) 



*Western Conference Semifinals*

*#1 Allen Americans* (45-23-4) vs. *#4 Utah Grizzlies* (35-26-11)

Game 1 – Tuesday, June 8 at 7:05 p.m. CT at Allen
Game 2 – Wednesday, June 9 at 7:05 p.m. CT at Allen
Game 3 – Friday, June 11 at 7:10 p.m. MT at Utah
Game 4 – Saturday, June 12 at 7:10 p.m. MT at Utah (If Necessary)
Game 5 – Monday, June 14 at 7:10 p.m. MT at Utah (If Necessary)


*#2 Wichita Thunder* (41-22-8) vs. *#3 Fort Wayne Komets* (29-17-5)

Game 1 – Tuesday, June 8 at 7:05 p.m. CT at Wichita
Game 2 – Wednesday, June 9 at 7:05 p.m. CT Wichita
Game 3 – Friday, June 11 at 8 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne
Game 4 – Saturday, June 12 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne (If Necessary)
Game 5 – Monday, June 14 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne (If Necessary)


----------



## JDogindy

Two of the higher seed teams took fewer games to play first, one took more games to play the last three...

And there's whatever the hell Greenville vs. Indy is.


----------



## JMCx4

JDogindy said:


> Two of the higher seed teams took fewer games to play first, one took more games to play the last three...
> 
> *And there's whatever the hell Greenville vs. Indy is.*



I haven't checked the booking schedules for Bon Secours & IFC, but my guess would be it's: "When & where the hell can we get open dates?"


----------



## JMCx4

*Rosters announced for 2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs*


> ...Playoff Rosters consist of a maximum of 24 Players – a 20-man active roster and a four-man reserve list. ...
> 
> Emergency conditions shall be established when the playing strength of the Member, by reason of injury, illness, recall or suspension by the League, is reduced below two (2) goalkeepers and sixteen (16) skaters. However, should a Member release a Player(s) from its Playoff Roster, its emergency conditions will drop by the same number as the Players they release. Only amateur Players may be signed and added to the Active Roster under emergency conditions.
> 
> *Allen Americans - *Jake Paterson, G; Frank Marotte, G; Matt Register, D; Sam Ruopp, D; Lester Lancaster, D; Kris Myllari, D; Ben Carroll, D; Terrance Amorosa, D; Colby McAuley, F; Brett Neumann, F; Samuel Laberge, F; Tyler Sheehy, F; Collin Shirley, F; Corey Mackin, F; Zane Franklin, F; Spencer Asuchak, F; Josh Lammon, F; Chad Butcher, F; Scott Conway, F; Steve Owre, F
> _Reserve List_ - Dyson Stevenson, F; Darian Skeoch, F; C.J. Motte, G; Philip Beaulieu, D
> *
> Florida Everblades - *Jake Hildebrand, G; Devin Cooley, G; Zach Berzolla, D; Logan Roe, D; Stefan LeBlanc, D; Ben Masella, D; Colby Sissons, D; Michael Downing, D; Cody Sol, D; Marcus Vela, F; Michael Neville, F; Michael Huntebrinker, F; John McCarron, F; Myles Powell, F; Blake Winiecki, F; Hugo Roy, F; Alex Kile, F; Zach Solow, F; Joe Pendenza, F; Levko Koper, F
> _Reserve List_ - Kyle Neuber, F; Cameron Hebig, F; Luke Nogard, F; Cole MacDonald, D
> *
> Fort Wayne Komets - *Dylan Ferguson, G; Justin Kapelmaster, G; Nick Boka, D; Mathieu Brodeur, D; Blake Siebenaler, D; Matt Murphy, D; Olivier Galipeau, D; Randy Gazzola, D; Marco Roy, F; Jackson Leef, F; Anthony Petruzzelli, F; A.J. Jenks, F; Stephen Harper, F; Zach Pochiro, F; Alan Lyszczarczyk, F; Anthony Nellis, F; Oliver Cooper, F; Justin Vaive, F; Brandon Hawkins, F
> _Reserve List_ - Morgan Adams-Moisan, F; Matt Boudens, F; Shawn Szydlowski, F; Marcus McIvor, D
> *
> Greenville Swamp Rabbits - *Ryan Bednard, G; John Lethemon, G; Benjamin Finkelstein, D; Luke Martin, D; Alec Rauhauser, D; Gordi Myer, D; Frank Hora, D; Bryce Reddick, D; Anthony Wyse, D; Sam Jardine, D; Frank DiChiara, F; Matthew Strome, F; Matthew Wedman, F; Max Zimmer, F; Joey Haddad, F; Garrett Thompson, F; Matt Bradley, F; Shawn Cameron, F; Anthony Rinaldi, F; Graham Knott, F
> _Reserve List_ - Greg Meireles, F; Liam Pecararo, F; Patrick Bajkov, F; David Broll, F
> *
> Indy Fuel - *Dan Bakala, G; Billy Christopoulos, G; Cliff Watson, D; Tim Shoup, D; Jordan Schneider, D; Keoni Texeira, D; Ryan Zuhlsdorf, D; Dmitri Osipov, D; Willie Raskob, D; Terry Broadhurst, F; Antoine Waked, F; Alex Rauter, F; Nick Hutchison, F; Mike Pelech, F; Josh Dickinson, F; Tommy Apap, F; Jared Thomas, F; Spencer Watson, F; Nic Pierog, F; Matt Marcinew, F
> _Reserve List_ - Chris Martenet, D; Diego Cuglietta, F; Peter Krieger, F; Cedric Lacroix, F
> *
> South Carolina Stingrays - *Hunter Shepard, G; Jake Kupsky, G; Blake Hillman, D; Tyler Nanne, D; Max Gottlieb, D; Macoy Erkamps, D; Doyle Somerby, D; Tariq Hammond, D; Zachary Malatesta, D; Dan DeSalvo, F; Caleb Herbert, F; Dylan Steman, F; Tim Harrison, F; Andrew Cherniwchan, F; Max Novak, F; Matt Weis, F; Brett Supinski, F; Cole Ully, F; Justin Florek, F; Mark Cooper, F
> _Reserve List_ - Chase Stewart, D; Connor Moore, D; Cameron Askew, F; Jade Miller, F
> *
> Utah Grizzlies - *Parker Gahagen, G; Peyton Jones, G; Wyatt McLeod, D; Luke Bafia, D; Garrett Johnston, D; Miles Gendron, D; Ryan Lowney, D; Alex Lepkowski, D; Jack Jenkins, F; Cedric Pare, F; Matt Hoover, F; Travis Barron, F; Charlie Gerard, F; Ty Lewis, F; Pat Cannone, F; A.J. White, F; Hayden Hodgson, F; Matthew Boucher, F; Trey Bradley, F
> _Reserve List_ - Garrett Metcalf, G; Brandon Fehd, D; Teigan Zahn, D; Mason Mannek, F
> *
> Wichita Thunder - *Evan Buitenhuis, G; Evan Weninger, G; Cam Clarke, D; Mathieu Gagnon, D; Noel Hoefenmayer, D; Riley McCourt, D; Alex Peters, D; Dean Stewart, D; Jacob Graves,D; Anthony Beauregard, F; Ryan White, F; Beau Starrett, F; Matteo Gennaro, F; Jay Dickman, F; Gordie Green, F; Bobby McMann,F; Spencer Dorowicz, F; Stefan Fournier, F; Stephen Johnson, F; Jeremy McKenna, F
> _Reserve List _- Garrett Schmitz, D; Peter Crinella, F; Brayden Watts, F; Sean Allen, D


----------



## JMCx4

*Conference Semifinals Preview*

*NOTE:* One game scheduled for tonight ...

Eastern Conference Semifinals, *#1 Florida Everblades vs. #4 South Carolina Stingrays*
Game 1 – Monday, June 7 at 7:05 p.m. ET at South Carolina


----------



## JMCx4

The Stingrays are hosting the Everblades for Games #1 & #2 at the Carolina Ice Palace (Rays practice ice) due to the North Charleston Coliseum being previously booked. Intimate venue, but it means the FloHockey.tv camera coverage absolutely sucks.


----------



## JMCx4

End of one period in South Carolina, tied 1-1. Florida forward Levko Koper & SC forward Matthew Weis with the goals. Everblades lead 14-11 in SOGs, but the Rays seemed to have edge in offensive play & they tied up the game with a PP goal.


----------



## JMCx4

End of two, still tied 1-1. Chippy period, small crowd of fans really into the game, home team broadcast team homering it up big time.


----------



## JMCx4

Some sample screenshots of the single camera view @ the Carolina Ice Palace.


----------



## JMCx4

Going to OT in Game #1, tied 2-2. Blades forward Michael Neville gave his team a second lead @ 0:22 of the third period, and they shut down their opponent for the next 10+ minutes including during 3 Stingrays power plays. But the Rays' Matt Weis tied things up with his second goal of the night off a faceoff in the Florida end to beat Jake Hildebrand, who was solid throughout regular time. Shots through 60 minutes favor South Carolina 32-30, but from what I could see through the netting & the spectators' heads Florida has controlled the pace & flow through most of this game.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = South Carolina Stingrays 3 - Florida Everblades 2 *in OT. Rays forward Dan DeSalvo recorded the GWG @ 3:25 of the extra frame, SC's first lead of the match & the only one that matters.

Game #2 of this Eastern Conference semi-finals series will again be hosted by SC on Wednesday night. I hope they find a way to remove that annoying roof support post that blocks the camera view.


----------



## JMCx4

Three Conference Semis games on the Tuesday schedule ...


----------



## JMCx4

Post and Courier: *S.C. Stingrays edge top seed Florida 3-2 in overtime to take opener of ECHL playoff series*


----------



## JMCx4

End of one period in Indianapolis, Swamp Rabbits & Fuel tied at 0-0 in their Game #1 of the Eastern Semis. Quality chances on each end, but largely a D-dominated 20 minutes. Greenville will have 10-ish seconds of man-advantage play to start the 2nd


----------



## JMCx4

The Good News Is: The FloHockey camera view @ Wichita Ice Center is *far* superior to last night's coverage in South Carolina's practice rink. The Bad News Is: Their feed sucks.


----------



## JMCx4

End of the 1st in Wichita, 0-0.

And its also end of one period in Allen, where the Americans & Grizzlies are tied @ 1 goal each. Spencer Asuchak got the early opening goal for Allen, then Utah's Matthew Boucher tied it up. The Grizzlies are leading in SOGs 15-5, and will carry over about 3 minutes of PP time to start the middle period.


----------



## JMCx4

Greenville now leading Indy 1-0 at the 2nd intermission. Rabbits goal scored by Anthony Rinaldi. Already 9 minor penalties called in this game through 40 minutes, so at least the referees are awake.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = Greenville Swamp Rabbits 2 - Indy Fuel* *0*. The 2nd goal was scored by Shawn Cameron on a partial breakaway after a very good stretch pass from his D-zone. Indy pulled goalie Billy Christopolous with nearly 3 minutes left, and they had several good shots with the man-advantage, but G'ville withstood the charge. Rabbits goalie Ryan Bednard played very well, turning away all 37 Fuel shots with many of them being highlight reel saves.

This Semis series shifts to Greenville for the next 2 or 3 games, with Game #2 on Thursday night.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = Ft. Wayne Komets 3 – Wichita Thunder 2.* This Game #1 was tied at ones after the 2nd period, on goals by WIC’s Gordie Green followed by FTW’s Anthony Nellis late in the period. Then the teams traded goals again in the 3rd, Ryan White for the Thunder & Randy Gazzola for the Komets. The visitors’ first lead came on the GWG recorded by Nellis (his 2nd goal of the game) with just 25 seconds left, to give his team the 1-0 Eastern Conference semifinals series lead.

Game #2 will be hosted by Wichita tomorrow night.


----------



## JMCx4

Down in Texas, the Americans have taken the 1-0 lead in their Western Conference semifinals match-up. *Final Score = Allen Americans 3 - Utah Grizzlies 1*. Allen's Brett Neumann scored the GWG @ 6 minutes into the 3rd period, then Colby McAuley put the game on ice with an ENG in the final minute. Americans' goalies Jake Paterson stopped 29 of 30 Grizzlies shots for the Game #1 win.

Game #2 will be in Allen on Wednesday night.


----------



## JMCx4

Three more games on Wednesday night ...

 
*NOTE:* All game times are CDT ... because that's how ECHL.com rolls.


----------



## JMCx4

Tuesday night's game reports ...

Allen Americans: *PATERSON LEADS THE AMERICANS OVER UTAH IN GAME 1*

Wichita Eagle:* ‘We’ll regroup’: Wichita Thunder stunned late by Komets in Game 1 of ECHL playoffs *


Greenville Swamp Rabbits: *BEDNARD MAGNIFICENT, RABBITS TAKE 1-0 SERIES LEAD AT INDY*


----------



## JMCx4

From: *ECHL Today - June 9*


> _*Eastern Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*_
> *
> #1 Florida Everblades at #4 South Carolina Stingrays 7:05 p.m. ET
> South Carolina leads series 1-0
> Series Matchup Sheet*
> • Florida’s Marcus Vela recorded two assists in Game 1.
> • South Carolina’s Matthew Weis scored two goals in Game 1.
> • Everblades’ Jake Hildebrand made 31 saves in Game 1.
> • Stingrays went 4-for-4 on the penalty kill in Game 1.
> • Game 3 is Saturday at 7 p.m. ET at Florida
> _*
> 
> Western Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*_
> *
> #4 Utah Grizzlies at #1 Allen Americans 7:05 p.m. CT
> Allen leads series 1-0*
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> • Utah’s Matthew Boucher scored team’s only goal in Game 1.
> • Allen’s Jake Paterson made 29 saves in Game 1.
> • Grizzlies went 5-for-5 on the penalty kill in Game 1.
> • Americans’ Brett Neumann scored game-winning goal in Game 1.
> • Game 3 is Friday at 7:10 p.m. MT at Utah
> *
> #3 Fort Wayne Komets at #2 Wichita Thunder 7:05 p.m. CT
> Fort Wayne leads series 1-0
> Series Matchup Sheet*
> • Fort Wayne’s Anthony Nellis scored game-winning goal with 25 seconds left in regulation in Game 1.
> • Wichita’s Evan Buitenhuis made 26 saves in Game 1.
> • Komets went 3-for-3 on the penalty kill in Game 1.
> • Thunder outshot Fort Wayne 31-28 in Game 1.
> • Game 3 is Friday at 8 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Went to the Indy/Greenville game last night.

Decent crowd for a first round weekday game. Hats off to the Fuel staff as first round playoff games in the ECHL are probably one of the toughest sells in sports.

Game was reasonably physical. Fuel weren't sharp offensively and had all sorts of trouble just setting up on their power play-tons of turnovers which were part good on Greenvilles PK but a lot of bad on them.

Good to be at a live game. Only my 4th live game since March of last year.


----------



## JMCx4

Looks like the media folks/folks @ Carolina Ice Palace spent their day off repositioning the webcast camera ...


----------



## JMCx4

End of one period in Game #2 in North Charleston, Fla. 2 & So. Car. 0. Goal by the Blades' Alex Kile with about 4 minutes left after a turnover, then Levko Koper added to the lead a minute later. Very fast paced game, with some questionable hitting for each side that went largely unpunished.

The Rays will have most of a 5-on-3 advantage to start the 2nd. They will otherwise need to reduce giveaways & get more rubber on net to get back into this game


----------



## JMCx4

Florida scored 3 more times in the middle period to take a 5-0 lead over South Carolina. But the Stingrays have scored 3 times in the first 9 minutes of the 3rd & made this a race. 

*ETA: *Make that 4 goals, as the Rays score on a delayed penalty. 5-4 Everblades with 10 minutes left in regulation.


----------



## JMCx4

With just 1:11 left in the 3rd period, South Carolina was called for too-many-men as replacement goalie Jake Kupsky tried to get off the ice for an extra attacker. The death knell sounded. *Final Score = Florida Everblades 5 - South Carolina Stingrays 4*. GWG goes to the Blades Myles Powell on a late 2nd period power play.

This Eastern Conference Semifinals best-of-5 series now shifts South to Estero, with the Everblades just needing one more victory to advance to the Eastern Finals. Game #3 will be on Saturday night.


----------



## JMCx4

The remaining two Wednesday games are in their second intermissions. Allen leads Utah 3-1, as the Americans look to take a 2-0 series lead. Wichita leads Ft. Wayne 3-2, with the Thunder hoping to pull even in their series.


----------



## JMCx4

Down (and out) in Texas, *Final Score = Allen Americans 4 - Utah Grizzlies 2*. Collin Shirley gave his team a 4-1 lead early in the 3rd, before Utah's Travis Barron recorded what became an inconsequential tally 14 seconds later.

Allen now leads this Western Conference Semis series 2-0. These teams will board the bushes, and resume play on Friday night in Utah.


----------



## JMCx4

And to wrap up tonight's ECHL playoffs action ... *Final Score = Wichita Thunder 5 - Fort Wayne Komets 2*. Game winner credited to Wichita's Jeremy McKenna, scored in the middle of the 2nd period. Play got ugly in the last half of the 3rd, as Ft. Wayne's frustration boiled over & the Thunder responded (as did many of their fans  ). The Game Sheet will be mighty long, once the local scorer catches up. 

This Western Semis series is now tied 1-1, with Game #3 on Friday night in FTW. That game could be a doozy.


----------



## JMCx4

Wednesday night's media roundup ...

Journal Gazette: *K's stumble in Game 2, still optimistic with series tied*

Pro Hockey News: *UTAH DROPS GAME 2 TO ALLEN, FACE 0-2 SERIES HOLE*

FL Everblades: *BLADES FEND OFF STINGRAYS IN GAME 2*


----------



## JMCx4

From: ECHL Today - June 10


> _*Eastern Conference Semifinals* (Best of Five)_
> 
> *#3 Indy Fuel at #2 Greenville Swamp Rabbits 7:05 p.m. ET*
> 
> Greenville leads series 1-0
> 
> _Series Matchup Sheet_
> 
> • Indy’s Nic Pierog had a team-leading six shots on goal in Game 1.
> • Greenville’s Ryan Bednard stopped all 37 shots he faced in 2-0 win in Game 1.
> • Fuel outshot Greenville 37-22 in Game 1.
> • Swamp Rabbits went 5-for-5 on the penalty kill in Game 1.
> • Game 3 is Friday at 7:05 p.m. ET at Greenville


----------



## JMCx4

End of 1 in Greenville, Swamp Rabbits 1 - Fuel 1. Rabbits' Liam Pecararo gave the home team a lead @ 46 seconds in. But Indy seemed unshaken, and eventually tied the game on a tally by Terry Broadhurst. The Fuel outshot G'ville 13-7, and dominated the offensive flow for all but the final few minutes of the period.


----------



## JMCx4

Second intermission, Greenville now leads 2-1 on another early period goal (Joey Haddad). Indy still leads on SOGs 21 -15, and are still alive in this *Game #2*.


----------



## JMCx4

Very physical 3rd period, and Indy pulled out all the stops to catch up. But ... *Final Score = Greenville Swamp Rabbits 3 - Indy Fuel 1*. ENG scored in the closing seconds by Frank DiChiara. Stick taps to Rabbits goalie Ryan Bednard for another strong game.

*EDIT: *G'ville now leads this series *2-0*, with *Game #3 *tomorrow night again on their home ice.


----------



## Atlantian

JMCx4 said:


> G'ville now leads this series 2-1, with Game #4 tomorrow night again on their home ice.



Greenville is up 2-0 with game 3 tomorrow. Greenville has only allowed one goal through the first two games. Will be interesting to see if Indy can pull it together.


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> Greenville is up 2-0 with game 3 tomorrow. Greenville has only allowed one goal through the first two games. Will be interesting to see if Indy can pull it together.



Got ahead of myself, sorry. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## JMCx4

More evidence that @Atlantian should take over this thread ... *RABBITS TAKE COMMANDING 2-0 SERIES LEAD AGAINST INDY*


----------



## JMCx4

From: *ECHL Today - June 11*


> _*Eastern Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*_*
> 
> #3 Indy Fuel at #2 Greenville Swamp Rabbits 7:05 p.m. ET
> 
> Greenville leads series 2-0
> 
> Series Matchup Sheet
> *
> • Indy’s Willie Raskob leads the playoffs with 12 shots on goal.
> • Greenville’s Ryan Bednard leads the playoffs with a 0.51 goals-against average.
> • Fuel are second with 32.00 shots per game.
> • Swamp Rabbits have scored first in each of the first two games of series.
> • *Game 4, if necessary, is Saturday at 7:05 p.m. ET at Greenville*
> _*
> *_
> _*Western Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*_
> *
> #2 Wichita Thunder at #3 Fort Wayne Komets 8 p.m. ET
> 
> Series tied 1-1
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet
> *
> • Noel Hoefenmayer leads Wichita in the series with three points (1g-2a).
> • Fort Wayne’s Anthony Nellis is tied for the playoff lead with two goals.
> • Thunder have scored first in each of first two games of series.
> • Komets lead the playoffs with one shorthanded goal.
> • *Game 4 is Saturday at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne
> 
> #1 Allen Americans at #4 Utah Grizzlies 7:10 p.m. MT
> 
> Allen leads series 2-0
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • Allen’s Brett Neumann has scored the game-winning goal in each of the first games.
> • Utah’s Cedric Pare had two points (1g-1a) in Game 2.
> • Americans are least-penalized team in the playoffs with 8.00 penalty minutes per game.
> • Grizzlies have scored two of their three goals in the first period.
> • *Game 4, if necessary, is Saturday at 7:10 p.m. MT at Utah* ...


----------



## JMCx4

End of 2 in Game #3 in Greenville, Indy leading 3-1. The Fuel are shooting-shooting-shooting on Rabbits' goalie Ryan Bednard, and have finally found a way to get more than one puck in a game past him.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = Indy Fuel 3 - Greenville Swamp Rabbits 2*. GWG by Peter Krieger in the 2nd period, and Indy held on to skate again tomorrow night in G'ville.


----------



## JMCx4

Komets lead Game #3 @ home 2-0 against Wichita after two periods. Both goals were awarded after very long reviews, stirring up the Ft. Wayne crowd. The Thunder will start Period 3 with a 2-man advantage.

And at end of the 1st in Utah, the Grizzlies lead the Americans 3-1. Grizz' need to win tonight to avoid the Western Semifinals sweep.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = Ft. Wayne Komets 3 - Wichita Thunder 0*. Game winner was a shorty by A.J. Jenks halfway through the 2nd period. FTW shutout goes to Dylan Ferguson, stopping all 29 shots by the visitors. K's up 2-1 in the series, with Game #4 on their ice Saturday night.


----------



## JMCx4

The Allen Americans score 2 goals in the 3rd period of their Game#3 in Utah, to take the match to overtime with a 3-3 score. Bonus hockey @ Maverik Center tonight.


----------



## JMCx4

After 20 minutes of extra play, Allen @ Utah still 3-3. Two VERY tired teams, which was most apparent during a late Americans' man advantage. SOGs thru 4 periods = 44-24 in favor of Allen. This is a game of attrition.


----------



## JMCx4

12:33 of the 2nd OT, Allen D-man Les Lancaster advances the Amerks to the Western Conference Finals. *Final Score = Allen Americans 4-Utah Grizzlies 3*. Another sweep, another summer.


----------



## JMCx4

Friday night's wrap, the easy way ... see above for more details ...


----------



## JMCx4

Three Semi-series still going...


> *ECHL Today - June 12*
> 
> _*Eastern Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*_
> 
> *#4 South Carolina Stingrays at #1 Florida Everblades 7 p.m. ET*
> 
> Series tied 1-1
> 
> Series Matchup Sheet
> 
> • South Carolina’s Matthew Weis is tied for the playoff lead with three points (2g-1a).
> • Florida’s Cameron Hebig had two assists in Game 2 win.
> • Stingrays have scored five of their seven goals in the third period.
> • Everblades have scored first in each of the first two games in series.
> • Game 4 is Sunday at 6 p.m. ET at Florida
> 
> 
> *#3 Indy Fuel at #2 Greenville Swamp Rabbits 7:05 p.m. ET*
> 
> Greenville leads series 2-1
> 
> Series Matchup Sheet
> 
> • Indy’s Willie Raskob is tied for the playoff lead among defensemen with one power-play goal.
> • Greenville’s Ryan Bednard is second with a .959 save percentage.
> • Fuel have outshot Greenville in each of the three games in series.
> • Swamp Rabbits have outscored Indy 3-0 in the third period during the series.
> • Game 5, if necessary, is Monday at 7:05 p.m. ET at Indy
> _
> 
> *Western Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*_
> 
> *#2 Wichita Thunder at #3 Fort Wayne Komets 7:30 p.m. ET*
> 
> Fort Wayne leads series 2-1
> 
> Series Matchup Sheet
> 
> • Wichita’s Evan Buitenhuis leads the playoffs with 180 minutes played.
> • Fort Wayne’s A.J. Jenks leads the playoffs with two shorthanded goals.
> • Thunder lead the playoffs with 34.33 shots per game.
> • Komets have scored four of their eight goals in the second period.
> • Game 5, if necessary, is Monday at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne ...


----------



## JMCx4

Saturday night's first result is in. *Final Score = Florida Everblades 5 - South Carolina Stingrays 1*. The Rays' Justin Florek scored early in the 1st, but after that the O-mentum was with the Blades while FL goaltender Jake Hildebrand stopped 34 of the SC shots. GWG was credited to Blake Winiecki for his tally early in the middle period. Also worthy of stick taps was Levko Koper's natural hat trick.

Florida now takes a 2-1 series lead into Sunday evening's Game #4 in Estero, with a chance to eliminate the visitors & move on to the Eastern Conference Finals. The Stingrays will no doubt have a say in the outcome, though.


----------



## JMCx4

And in G'ville, *Final Score = Greenville Swamp Rabbits 3 - Indy Fuel 2*. Rabbits' goalie John Lethemon & his D withstood an onslaught of offensive pressure from the Fuel in the closing two minutes. Before that, the game winner came off the stick of Greg Meireles during a 5-minute power play in the 3rd period, to ultimately give Greenville the 3-1 Eastern Semifinals series win.


----------



## JMCx4

Not far behind ... *Final Score = Wichita Thunder 4 - Ft. Wayne Komets 2*. WIC's Anthony Beauregard (the 2020-21 ECHL MVP  ) scores an ENG @ 40 seconds remaining, after the GWG by Matteo Gennaro early in the 3rd.

This series is now tied 2-2, with the deciding Game #5 set for Monday night in Fort Wayne.


----------



## JMCx4

Game summaries from Saturday's Conference Semifinals action ...

*BLADES OUT PLAY STINGRAYS IN GAME 3*

WSPA 7News: *Swamp Rabbits defeat Fuel 3-2 to clinch best of 5 series*

*GENNARO PACES THUNDER PAST KOMETS; FORCES GAME 5 ON MONDAY*


----------



## JMCx4

Sunday is Fun-day in Estero ...


> *ECHL Today - June 13*
> 
> _*Eastern Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*_
> 
> *#4 South Carolina Stingrays at #1 Florida Everblades 6 p.m. ET
> 
> Florida leads series 2-1
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • South Carolina’s Dylan Steman is tied for second with three assists.
> • Florida’s Levko Koper, who had a hat trick in Game 3, leads the playoffs with five goals.
> • Stingrays have outshot Florida in each of the three games in series.
> • Everblades have scored six of their 12 goals in the second period.
> • Game 5, if necessary, is Monday at 7:30 p.m. ET at Florida ...


----------



## Atlantian

I was kind of hoping to see an all South Carolina eastern conference finals, but with how much Florida dominated the game last night at home, it will be tough for SC to crawl back into it


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> I was kind of hoping to see an all South Carolina eastern conference finals, but with how much Florida dominated the game last night at home, it will be tough for SC to crawl back into it



The Everblades had a 42-19-5-3 regular season, scored the second most goals in the League (just three behind Allen), and their goalie Jake Hildebrand was 4th in GAA & tied for 3rd in SV%. Those kinda numbers were always gonna be tough for the Rays to overcome in a best-of-five.


----------



## JMCx4

Much to the thrill of @Atlantian , The Stingrays are up 3-0 over the Everblades after just one period of Game #4. SoCar seems serious tonight, and it's gotta boost their confidence that they can score on Hildebrand.


----------



## JMCx4

South Carolina now up 4-1 with 7 minutes left in the 2nd. Hildebrand pulled, replaced by Devin Cooley.


----------



## JMCx4

The visitors make sure this Eastern Semifinals series will go the distance. *Final Score = South Carolina Stingrays 4 - Florida Everblades 2*. GWG for Game #4 scored by Andrew Cherniwchan, one of his 2 goals on the night. Florida pulled their goalie @ 2:10 left in regulation, but they could not capitalize with the extra attacker as SC goalie Hunter Shepard continued to stimey the home team.

Deciding Game #5 on Monday night on South Florida.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

God willing and if the creek don't rise, I'll be at the game 5 decider in Fort Wayne.


----------



## JMCx4

Cyclones Rock said:


> God willing and if the creek don't rise, I'll be at the game 5 decider in Fort Wayne.



I'm happy to hear (and slightly jealous) that SOMEBODY is making road trips again. So, do you represent in your Cyclones gear when you're watching two other teams? If I have the visiting team's jersey in my collection, I usually wear it show some support for them. I get a few raised eyebrow looks (including from Mrs. JMC), but the reactions are largely friendly. Safe travels, and enjoy the hockey.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> I'm happy to hear (and slightly jealous) that SOMEBODY is making road trips again. So, do you represent in your Cyclones gear when you're watching two other teams? If I have the visiting team's jersey in my collection, I usually wear it show some support for them. I get a few raised eyebrow looks (including from Mrs. JMC), but the reactions are largely friendly. Safe travels, and enjoy the hockey.



Thanks for the well wishes.

I won't be wearing any Cyclones gear. I usually don't even when the Cyclones play on the road. I'll be rooting for the Komets. If I run into Michael or David Franke (owners) I'll wish them well.


----------



## JMCx4

Game #4 report courtesy of the News-Press ... *ECHL: Stingrays force Everblades to playoff-series deciding fifth game with Sunday win*


----------



## JMCx4

Two Game #5's are on the Monday night schedule, one from each lingering Conference Semifinal match-up ... 


> *ECHL Today - June 14*
> 
> _*Eastern Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*_
> *
> #4 South Carolina Stingrays at #1 Florida Everblades 7:30 p.m. ET
> 
> Series tied 2-2
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • South Carolina’s Max Gottlieb is tied for first among defensemen with three assists.
> • Florida’s Levko Koper leads the playoffs with five goals.
> • Stingrays lead the playoffs on the power play at 20.0 percent (3-for-15).
> • Everblades have outscored South Carolina 7-1 in the second period.
> 
> 
> *Western Conference Semifinals (Best of Five)*
> *
> #2 Wichita Thunder at #3 Fort Wayne Komets 7:30 p.m. ET
> 
> Series tied 2-2
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • Wichita’s Bobby McMann leads rookies with 13 shots on goal.
> • Fort Wayne’s A.J. Jenks is tied for second with three goals.
> • Thunder have scored six of their 11 goals in the third period.
> • Komets lead the playoffs with two shorthanded goals. ...


----------



## royals119

JMCx4 said:


> South Carolina now up 4-1 with 7 minutes left in the 2nd. Hildebrand pulled, replaced by Devin Cooley.



Thanks for keeping us updated. I haven't been following the ECHL playoffs, except for your updates here, so nice to have some context behind the scores.


----------



## JMCx4

royals119 said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated. I haven't been following the ECHL playoffs, except for your updates here, so nice to have some context behind the scores.



It's all part of my mail order Junior Sports Reporter assignment. I get extra credit for Likes.


----------



## JMCx4

End of one period in Game #5 in Florida, South Carolina 1 - Florida 0. Long stretches of play without whistles, and a lot of end-to-end rushes for both sides. SOGs favor the Rays 12-8, and they clearly held the edge in offensive play.

One minute into the game, Blades D-man Michael Downing made body contact and fell awkwardly. He looked to be holding his head, and was down on the ice for several minutes before being slowly helped off the playing surface. This loss will play into game strategies, as SoCar has dressed 10 forwards & 7 defensemen.

With about 11 minutes left in the period, the Rays celebrated an apparent goal after a goalmouth scramble around Florida goalie Jake Hildebrand. But the nearby referee waved it off, and the review supported the call. South Carolina finally got that one back, as Dylan Steman scored with about 4 minutes left to give the visitors a lead going into the first intermission.


----------



## JMCx4

And up in Ft. Wayne at the end of the 1st session, that Game #5 is tied 1-1. The Komets' Oliver Cooper scored early, but the Thunder tied it up at the 11-minute mark on a goal by Bobby McMann. No penalties assessed in the period, and the hometeam leads in SOGs 15-10.


----------



## JMCx4

End of two, FTW Komets 3 - WIC Thunder 2. The teams exchanged goals 25 seconds apart, first Ft. Wayne's Mathieu Brodeur then Wichita's Matteo Gennaro. This game has had some physicality, but nothing warranting a call until late in the 2nd period after Anthony Nellis cut to the goal & gave his team their 3rd lead with under a minute left as he bowled over Wichita goalie Evan Buitenhuis. The Thunder had been previously penalized for tripping with about 8 minutes left in the middle frame, but they were able to withstand the Ft. Wayne power play.


----------



## JMCx4

Back down south, end of 2, tied @ 2-2. Florida power play goals by Joe Pendenza & Cameron Hebig, sandwiching an even strength tally by the Rays' Cole Ully. Shots are close, with Florida edging out South Carolina 21-20 so far. Gonna make for an entertaining 3rd period.


----------



## JMCx4

South Carolina eliminates top seeded Florida in Game #5 of their Eastern Conference Semifinals series. *Final Score = South Carolina Stingrays 3 - Florida Everblades 2*. Cole Ully's 2nd goal of the game was the winner @ 8:17 of the final period. Florida fought to tie it up for a 3rd time, but they could not get the puck in the net again. So the Rays move on to meet the Greenville Swamp Rabbits in the Eastern Finals. @Atlantian is in hockey heaven.


----------



## JMCx4

Back in Northern Indiana, it's Wichita 3 - Ft. Wayne 3 at the end of regulation in winner-moves-on Game 5. A 3rd period goal by the Thunder's Jay Dickman mid-period tied it up. The Komets had a goal disallowed in the final regular frame, so that hangs over their heads. Wichita was assessed a cross-checking minor in their own end with just over a minute left, but the K's could not score the game winner with a 5-on-4 edge. The home boys will start Period 4 with a continuing man-advantage. Both goalies are playing well, but only one of them will be happy about it at the end.


----------



## JMCx4

Wichita kills the rest of the penalty early in the 4th ...


----------



## JMCx4

K's score @ 18:35 in OT. *Final Score = Fort Wayne Komets 4 - Wichita Thunder 3*. GWG & series-clincher to Matt Boudens. Winning goaltender Dylan Ferguson stopped 21 of 24 Wichita shots. And he was smiling. And I reckon @Cyclones Rock was, too.

It will be Ft. Wayne vs. Allen in the Western Conference Finals.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> K's score @ 18:35 in OT. *Final Score = Fort Wayne Komets 4 - Wichita Thunder 3*. GWG & series-clincher to Matt Boudens. Winning goaltender Dylan Ferguson stopped 21 of 24 Wichita shots. And he was smiling. And I reckon @Cyclones Rock was, too.
> 
> It will be Ft. Wayne vs. Allen in the Western Conference Finals.




Nothing like an OT in the series decider! OT game winner at 2:45 of clip.




Fort Wayne was a collective turnover machine in the first period and are lucky that Wichita didn't convert on some of their many very good chances. That said, Fort Wayne is a very gritty team. While I haven't watched much ECHL this year (3 Fla Everblades games and now 2 playoff games), I didn't sense that the Komets are that highly skilled as a team. But it's playoff time and these guys are willing to pay the price in front of their opponents net, along the boards and are pretty willing to throw themselves in front of shots in the defensive zone. I don't know if they have what it takes to win it all, but if they don't it won't be for lack of effort.

Ran into Michael Franke (the team President) in the bathroom in the upper deck between the 2nd and 3rd periods. LOL. He was not real happy about the way the game was going-even though his Komets were up 3-2. He was much more a passionate fan than an owner from what I saw tonight. And that is cool.

We talked for a few minutes in the concourse and as we parted he said "see you next fall". I responded "see you next week" and he fist bumped me. If there is a possibility to eliminate Allen in game 4, I'll probably go next Tuesday. Will definitely be there Wednesday if it goes to a deciding game 5.

Announced attendance 3239. Typical Komets non big crowd announced figure-namely about double what was actually in the facility. But those who were there were enthusiastic and it was an environment appropriate for a series ending game.


----------



## JMCx4

Monday's victory dances ...
 

Capitals Outsider blog: *Stingrays Advance to Second Round*

Fort Wayne's NBC Today: *Komets win, 4-3, in OT over Thunder, advance to conference finals*


----------



## JMCx4

> *SCHEDULE ANNOUNCED FOR CONFERENCE FINALS*
> 
> *2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs*
> 
> 12 hours ago (June 14, 2021)
> 
> The ECHL on Monday announced the schedule for the Conference Semifinals in the 2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs.
> 
> All series in the Conference Semifinals are best-of-five series.
> 
> *Eastern Conference Finals*
> *#2 Greenville Swamp Rabbits vs. #4 South Carolina Stingrays*
> 
> Game 1 – Wednesday, June 16 at 7:05 p.m. ET at South Carolina
> Game 2 – Friday, June 18 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Greenville
> Game 3 – Saturday, June 19 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Greenville
> Game 4 – Monday, June 21 at 7:05 p.m. ET at South Carolina (If Necessary)
> Game 5 – Wednesday, June 23 at 7:05 p.m. ET at South Carolina (If Necessary)
> 
> 
> *Western Conference Semifinals*
> *#1 Allen Americans vs. #3 Fort Wayne Komets*
> 
> Game 1 – Friday, June 18 at 7:05 p.m. CT at Allen
> Game 2 – Saturday, June 19 at 7:05 p.m. CT Allen
> Game 3 – Monday, June 21 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne
> Game 4 – Tuesday, June 22 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne (If Necessary)
> Game 5 – Wednesday, June 23 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne (If Necessary)


----------



## JMCx4

Interesting balances (or imbalances) of home ice scheduling for both Conference Finals. I'm presuming those are based primarily on venue availability, as nobody could anticipate ECHL hockey stretching this far into summer a year or more ago.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> Interesting balances (or imbalances) of home ice scheduling for both Conference Finals. I'm presuming those are based primarily on venue availability, as nobody could anticipate ECHL hockey stretching this far into summer a year or more ago.



The two higher seeds (Allen and Greenville) both only have two home games in the next round but they both have Friday and Saturday dates. I'm not sure of the rules governing this season's playoffs, but Friday and Saturday and having both games guaranteed (Allen first 2 games of series and Greenville first 2 of 3) would make sense to me if there was choice involved by the higher seeded teams-which I believe was the case in round one.


----------



## royals119

JMCx4 said:


> Interesting balances (or imbalances) of home ice scheduling for both Conference Finals. I'm presuming those are based primarily on venue availability, as nobody could anticipate ECHL hockey stretching this far into summer a year or more ago.



I don't think anyone was scheduling anything else a year ago either though. Most of the venues have only recently opened up and musical tours are just getting started for a lot of acts. Most venues are probably on a "first come, first served basis" at this point though. If they have a promoter who wants a date, and a hockey team that might want a date, if they win, the venue is going to take the concert booking for sure.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

royals119 said:


> I don't think anyone was scheduling anything else a year ago either though. Most of the venues have only recently opened up and musical tours are just getting started for a lot of acts. Most venues are probably on a "first come, first served basis" at this point though. If they have a promoter who wants a date, and a hockey team that might want a date, if they win, the venue is going to take the concert booking for sure.




I would think that most venues are pretty wide open now. I know Heritage Bank Center (formerly US Bank Arena) has nothing for sure until August and the Fort Wayne facility is wide open. Wichita did have to play outside of their venue for their 2 games this past round so there are some conflicts I guess.

Allen County War Memorial Coliseum
Heritage Bank Center - Events


----------



## royals119

Reading's Santander Arena and the smaller Performing Arts Center have been announcing concerts pretty regularly, ever since the governor announced the end of caps on attendance last month, and the mask mandate will be lifted by the end of this month. Lots of "experienced" acts that don't need a long time to practice together before hitting the road though. Foreigner, Judas Priest, Joe Bonamassa, etc. GnR is coming to nearby Hershey also. I would bet more current acts will be looking for some rehearsal time prior to starting a significant tour, particularly if they haven't played together for a year. 

I would guess money was more of a determining factor in scheduling the playoff games. With such a low key season fans might be even less invested than normal in playoffs and being so late in the year, with warmer weather, best case scenario is going to be low ticket sales. Using the practice arena for games, and scheduling back to back to back to reduce hotel rooms and travel is going to keep the losses down. Of course Charleston to Greenville is an easier trip than Ft Wayne to Allen. The east teams are probably staying in their own apartments for the upcoming series.


----------



## JMCx4

From: The ECHL > *News*


> *Officials named for Conference Finals*
> 54 minutes ago (June 16, 2021)
> 
> The following seven referees and seven linesmen have been selected to work the Conference Finals in the 2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs.
> 
> This will mark the eighth consecutive season that the ECHL will utilize a two-referee system for all games in the Conference Finals and Kelly Cup Finals.
> 
> *Referees*: Nolan Bloyer (1st Conference Finals), Andrew Bruggeman (2nd), Sean MacFarlane (2nd), Alex Normandin (3rd), Jake Rekucki (2nd), Andrew Wilk (5th) and Riley Yerkovich (1st).
> 
> *Linesmen: *Brady Fagan (1st Conference Finals), Shane Gustafson (2nd), Mitchell Hunt (1st), Daniel Kovachik (1st), Kilian McNamara (1st), Christopher Williams (3rd) and Tarrington Wyonzek (1st). ...


----------



## JMCx4

*Eastern Conference Finals Preview* (Greenville Swamp Rabbits vs. South Carolina Stingrays - starts tonight in Greenville)

*Western Conference Finals Preview* (Allen Americans vs. Fort Wayne Komets - starts Friday night in Allen)


----------



## JMCx4

Six minutes in to the Greenville @ South Carolina Game #1, still scoreless. Same "homey" feel in the Carolina Ice Palace as in the previous round. Another oddity: The broadcast sponsor for face-offs are a place called "Fistful of Bourbon"; but with my crappy PC audio, I keep thinking the Rays' play-by-play guy is saying: "Fistful of Vermin." Makes a big difference.


----------



## JMCx4

Extended delay in the first period due to glass replacement. Back to play now.

And apparently the camera operator's bio-break went longer than the game delay.


----------



## JMCx4

South Carolina gets the first lead, on a 5-on-3 PP. Goal to Max Novak.


----------



## JMCx4

And Dylan Steman makes it 2-0 with about 6 minutes left in the 1st. The small but vocal home crowd is rockin'.


----------



## JMCx4

End of one period, Stingrays 2 - Swamp Rabbits 0. Home guys are dominating the O-play, reflected in their 15-4 SOG advantage. Greenville finally got a power play late in the period, but they could not penetrate the Rays' D & got just one shot through the two minutes.


----------



## JMCx4

Andrew Cherniwchan makes it 3-0 Rays about 6 minutes into the 2nd, off a Greenville defender's skate & past Rabbits's goalie Ryan Bednard.


----------



## JMCx4

About 7 minutes left in the middle period, and Bednard is being pulled for John Lethemon after Cherniwchan scores his second goal on a deflection of a Tyler Nanne blast in stride from the right point. 4-0 Stingrays.


----------



## JMCx4

End of two periods, now Rays 4 - Rabbits 0. SOG count still tipped heavily toward SC, *(make that)* 2*8*-16. The Stingrays' skaters are blocking a LOT of Greenville shots tonight, while rookie goalie Hunter Shepard is staying focused to stop the pucks that get through.


----------



## JMCx4

Former Ray Graham Knott's deflection past Shephard finally puts Greenville on the board with about 13 minutes left in the 3rd. 4-1 SoCar.


----------



## JMCx4

Greenville brought on the extra attacker almost 5 minutes before the end of regulation, and are peppering the Rays & Hunter Shepard. 

*ETA: *And with the G'ville net still empty, Max Novak tallies his second of the game with less than 2 minutes left. 5-1 Rays.


----------



## JMCx4

Game #1 over in the Eastern Conference Finals, *Final Score = South Carolina Stingrays 5 - Greenville Swamp Rabbits 1*. Final SOG totals were 36 to 27 in favor of the victors. The Rays' team D was the story of this game, which allowed them to control both ends of the ice. Stick taps to Hunter Shepard as well, who stayed sharp especially in those last 5 hectic minutes.

Games #2 & #3 will be in Greenville on Friday & Saturday nights. In the meantime, the Swamp Rabbits have some replay watching sessions to soak in.


----------



## JMCx4

And the recap ... *STINGRAYS BLOW BY GREENVILLE IN DECISIVE GAME 1*


----------



## JMCx4

Identical scores on Friday night in Greenville & Allen, with the home teams prevailing 5-2 to ... *ETA:* *win games (the safe edit)* ... in their respective best-of-5 semifinal series.

Here is the headline from G'ville ... WSPA-7 News: *Swamp Rabbits even series with South Carolina*

And from Allen, a more modern media twist ...


----------



## jabberoski

JMCx4 said:


> Identical scores on Friday night in Greenville & Allen, with the home teams prevailing 5-2 to take 1-0 leads in their respective best-of-5 semifinal series.
> 
> Here is the headline from G'ville ... WSPA-7 News: *Swamp Rabbits even series with South Carolina*
> 
> And from Allen, a more modern media twist ...




Greenville's win tied the series at 1-1, South Carolina won Game 1 on Wednesday.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

The ECHL Allen Americans reward the second winningest coach in pro hockey history with a new contract


> Steve Martinson’s short-term goal is to win his 11th professional hockey championship. His long-term goal is to catch Hall of Famer Scotty Bowman as the all-time winningest coach in pro hockey history.






> Martinson is the second winningest coach in pro hockey history with 1,088 victories. Only the NHL Hall of Famer Bowman won more games (1,244). His teams have won 15 division titles in his 25 seasons and captured championships in the WCHL, UHL and CHL in addition to the ECHL. This was the 12th time a Martinson-coached team has led the league in points in the regular season.




The man is a legend. Nuttier than a fruitcake, but a legend. His AA coaching record is out of this world.


----------



## JMCx4

jabberoski said:


> Greenville's win tied the series at 1-1, South Carolina won Game 1 on Wednesday.



I am clearly NEVER gonna get a series involving South Carolina straight for this thread.


----------



## JMCx4

From: The ECHL > *News*


> *ECHL Today - June 19*
> 
> *Eastern Conference Finals (Best of Five)
> 
> #4 South Carolina Stingrays at #2 Greenville Swamp Rabbits 7:05 p.m. ET
> 
> Series tied 1-1
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet
> *
> • South Carolina’s Mark Cooper is on a four-game point streak (2g-4a).
> • Greenville’s Ben Finkelstein leads defensemen with 18 shots on goal.
> • Stingrays are 3-0 when leading after one period.
> • Swamp Rabbits have outscored their opponents 7-2 in the third period.
> • Game 4 is Monday at 7:05 p.m. ET at South Carolina
> _*
> 
> Western Conference Finals (Best of Five)*_
> *
> #3 Fort Wayne Komets at #1 Allen Americans 7:05 p.m. CT
> 
> Allen leads series 1-0
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • Fort Wayne’s Stephen Harper leads the playoffs with six goals.
> • Allen’s Corey Mackin is on a three-game point streak (2g-5a).
> • Komets lead the playoffs with two shorthanded goals.
> • Americans lead the playoffs with 2.00 goals-against per game.
> • Game 3 is Monday at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne ...


----------



## Atlantian

Allegedly, according to officials at the game last night, if Greenville wins their series, they will not have a place to play since they’re taking the ice out this week. Rumor on Facebook is they’d play in Charlotte. Nothing is official and they still have to win two more games but that’d be the third out of 8 playoff teams displaced this month.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Atlantian said:


> Allegedly, according to officials at the game last night, if Greenville wins their series, they will not have a place to play since they’re taking the ice out this week. Rumor on Facebook is they’d play in Charlotte. Nothing is official and they still have to win two more games but that’d be the third out of 8 playoff teams displaced this month.




Unreal. Are these facilities committed to killing hockey? I wouldn't even want to hear the justification of such idiocy (taking the ice out).


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> Allegedly, according to officials at the game last night, if Greenville wins their series, they will not have a place to play since they’re taking the ice out this week. Rumor on Facebook is they’d play in Charlotte. Nothing is official and they still have to win two more games but that’d be the third out of 8 playoff teams displaced this month.



All part of the risk the League took by "leaning forward" in the pandemic year & stretching out the regular season schedule to maximize games played. Reaping what they sowed.


----------



## jabberoski

Cyclones Rock said:


> Unreal. Are these facilities committed to killing hockey? I wouldn't even want to hear the justification of such idiocy (taking the ice out).



Looking at the arena's event page, they are hosting the USATKD East Grand Prix from June 25-27 and the AAU National Championships July 1-3, so I assume the ice has to be out for those events.

Events | Bon Secours Wellness Arena


----------



## Cyclones Rock

jabberoski said:


> Looking at the arena's event page, they are hosting the USATKD East Grand Prix from June 25-27 and the AAU National Championships July 1-3, so I assume the ice has to be out for those events.
> 
> Events | Bon Secours Wellness Arena




Thanks for the info. The arena is now off the hook in my mind. I'm sure that makes them happy


----------



## JMCx4

South Carolina defeats Greenville 3-2 tonight, to take a 2-1 series lead. [*YEE-HAW*, I got it right for a change!] GWG to Dan DeSalvo with just 20 seconds left in regulation time, capping a Stingrays 3-goal 3rd period comeback after the Swamp Rabbits scored 2 in the 2nd period. Game 4 will be Monday night in the other part of the state.


----------



## JMCx4

The second Semifinals game of the night goes to OT, with Ft. Wayne's Oliver Cooper scoring the GWG @ 3:07 of the extra session. And ... lemme double-check ... that ties the series at one game each. Game 3 (Monday night) plus at least Game 4 (Tuesday night) will be played in Northern Indiana.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Gamesheet: Fort Wayne at Allen - Jun 19, 2021

Komets come back from 4-1 deficit entering period 3 and beat Allen in OT 5-4

I'll be making the trip to FTW on Tuesday for sure.


----------



## JMCx4

Two weekend comebacks ...

P and C: *Stingrays rally in third period to shock Greenville, take 2-1 lead in ECHL playoffs*

PHN: *COOPER’S OT WINNER EVENS SERIES FOR KOMETS*


----------



## JMCx4

*ECHL Today - June 21*


> _*Eastern Conference Finals (Best of Five)
> *_
> *#2 Greenville Swamp Rabbits at #4 South Carolina Stingrays 7:05 p.m. ET
> 
> South Carolina leads series 2-1
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • Greenville’s Greg Meireles is tied for the playoff lead with two power-play goals.
> • Max Novak leads South Carolina in the series with four points (2g-2a).
> • Swamp Rabbits are first with 2.29 goals-against per game.
> • Stingrays are second-least penalized team with 9.50 penalty minutes per game.
> • Game 5, if necessary, is Wednesday at 7:05 p.m. ET at South Carolina
> _*
> 
> Western Conference Finals (Best of Five)*_
> *
> #1 Allen Americans at #3 Fort Wayne Komets 7:30 p.m. ET
> 
> Series tied 1-1
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • Allen’s Les Lancaster leads defensemen with five points (1g-4a).
> • Fort Wayne’s Brandon Hawkins leads the playoffs with 25 shots on goal.
> • Americans have outscored their opponents 5-0 in the second period.
> • Komets are 3-0 in one-goal games.
> • Game 4 is Tuesday at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne ...


----------



## JMCx4

End of one period, zeroes for the Rabbits & Rays. SOGs tied @ 8 each. Greenville playing with appropriate elimination desperation. There have been both glass & ice problems at the Carolina Ice Palace during the 1st period, giving both sides some extra rest.


----------



## JMCx4

After 1 in Fort Wayne, Komets lead the Americans 4-1. Allen's Les Lancaster scored in the 2nd minute. The K's tied it on a tally from Justin Vaive, before a pair from Anthony Nellis and a late score by Alan Lyszczarczyk gave the home team the comfy lead. The Amerks got very physical after the Komets' 3rd goal, and the 4th one clearly raised the tension on the ice even further. Both sides had several quality scoring chances, but Fort Wayne has been attacking the visitors' goalmouth & the strategy is paying off.


----------



## JMCx4

End of two periods, Stingrays 1 -Swamp Rabbits 0. Greenville's Garrett Thompson was sent off in the middle of the 2nd for a 5-minute charging call, for leveling SC's Andrew Cherniwchan after a whistle. The Rays took advantage with a goal by Matthew Weis on a slapper from the point that got past G'ville goalie John Lethemon and off the crossbar into the net. SOG totals now 21-17 favoring the visitors, but it's the score that counts.


----------



## JMCx4

End of 2, FTW 4 - ALN 2. An early offensive flurry by the Komets yielded nothing more than winding up the home crowd. Allen scored their 2nd goal of Game #3 with just over 8 minutes left in the middle period, after a turnover high in the Ft. Wayne zone started a 2-on-the goalie rush. Tyler Sheehy made it count. Allen also had a late PP, but were unable to capitalize with the extra man.


----------



## JMCx4

A strong entry into the G'ville zone & a pretty pair of passes led to a sharp angle insurance goal for SC by Max Novak four minutes into the 3rd period. But on the next shift, the Rabbits' Ben Finklestein got that one back. Now 2-1 in South Carolina, and tempers are flaring.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = South Carolina Stingrays 2 - Greenville Swamp Rabbits 1*. The final 5-6 minutes were hectic, with end-to-end rushes for both teams and minimal stoppages. Greenville played with the extra attacker for the last 90 seconds, and the Rays had 3 failed attempts to score a 3rd goal to clinch the victory. But they held off the Rabbits' attack, and they are headed to the Kelly Cup Finals for their 6th appearance.


----------



## JMCx4

Back to Indiana, Lancaster scored his second of the night for Allen in the 3rd minute of the final regulation period. Ft. Wayne hanging on to a 4-3 lead with 7 minutes left.


----------



## JMCx4

Komets penalized for a delay of game puck-over-the-D-glass with 1:41 left.


----------



## JMCx4

Allen goaltender C.J. Motte could not get off the ice until there were about 40 seconds left, and the Komets hold on through the 5-on-4 then the 6-on-4. *Final Score = Ft. Wayne Komets 4 - Allen Americans 3*. Komets now lead the Western Conference Finals series 2 games to 1. Glancing cheap punch by an Allen forward after the horn, with the K's player crumbling like he was hit by a heavyweight right hook, and the teams pair off. Save it for tomorrow night's Game #4 in FTW.


----------



## JMCx4

Atlantian said:


> Allegedly, according to officials at the game last night, *if Greenville wins their series, they will not have a place to play since they’re taking the ice out this week*. Rumor on Facebook is they’d play in Charlotte. Nothing is official and they still have to win two more games but that’d be the third out of 8 playoff teams displaced this month.



The Stingrays made that point moot tonight.


----------



## Cyclones Rock




----------



## JMCx4

Monday night's game reports from the Conference Finals ...

WCSC-Live5: *Stingrays Advance To 2021 Kelly Cup Finals*

WANE-TV: *Komets start hot, hang on to beat Allen and take 2-1 lead in Western Conference Finals*


----------



## JMCx4

The Ft. Wayne Komets overcome a 2-goal deficit in Game #4 of their Conference Finals series vs. the Allen Americans on Tuesday night, with the GWG scored by Alan Lyszczarczyk 1:09 into the OT period for the *3-2 victory*.

Fort Wayne are the 2021 Western Conference playoff champions, and will make their first ECHL Finals appearance to play the South Carolina Stingrays for the Kelly Cup starting Friday, June 25 in North Charleston.


----------



## JMCx4

From: The ECHL > *News*


> *Schedule announced for 2021 Kelly Cup Finals*
> 2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs
> an hour ago (June 22, 2021)
> 
> The ECHL announced on Tuesday the schedule for the 2021 Kelly Cup Finals between the Fort Wayne Komets and South Carolina Stingrays. *The 2021 Kelly Cup Finals will be contested as a best-of-five series.*
> 
> *Game 1 – Friday, June 25 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Carolina Ice Palace in North Charleston, South Carolina
> 
> Game 2 – Sunday, June 27 at 6:05 p.m. ET at Carolina Ice Palace in North Charleston, South Carolina
> 
> Game 3 – Wednesday, June 30 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana
> 
> Game 4 – Friday, July 2 at 8:00 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana *
> 
> Game 5 – Saturday, July 3 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana *
> *
> * – If Necessary
> 
> Fort Wayne defeated Allen 3 games to 1 in the Western Conference Finals to reach the Kelly Cup Finals for the first time since joining the ECHL for the 2012-13 season. South Carolina defeated Greenville 3 games to 1 in the Eastern Conference Finals and has advanced to the Kelly Cup Finals for the sixth time, extending its ECHL record. The Stingrays three championships (1997, 2001 and 2009) are tied with Alaska and Hampton Roads for the most in ECHL history. ...


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Incredible game in The Jungle! The Komets are a gritty and very tenacious squad which never gives up. I thought that they carried the play the majority of the time, but weren't able to convert their chances for most of the game. But they hung in there and got the late goal to tie and were opportunistic on a turnover early in the OT and got the series winner.

I've been to 2 games in FTW these playoffs. Both have been series winning OT victories. I believe that I am the Komets good luck charm and should be treated to tickets in the finals.


----------



## JMCx4

Cyclones Rock said:


> ... I've been to 2 games in FTW these playoffs. Both have been series winning OT victories. I believe that I am the Komets good luck charm and should be treated to tickets in the finals. ...



You should've made that pitch to Michael Franke last week, while you were sharing an intermission wizz with him @ WMC.


----------



## JMCx4

Two talking points regarding this year's KCF matchup ...

Some ECHL fans (especially those lingering from the CHL days) may argue that the Komets gained their spot in these playoffs solely because their owners chose to sit out a significant chunk of the season & play at least 20 fewer regular season games than their Western Conference opponents. Will the old "They were rested" argument still favor them in the Finals?
The two finalists share similar characteristics in their "winning formulas": South Carolina is able to come back from series deficits (a trend started in their surge at the end if the regular season, winning their final 6 games & recording an 8-2-0-0 record in their closing 10), while Fort Wayne is able to overcome deficits during individual games (3 OT wins in these playoffs, GWG in the final minute vs. Wichita). Which one earns the greater advantage in a best-of-5 Finals?


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> Two talking points regarding this year's KCF matchup ...
> 
> Some ECHL fans (especially those lingering from the CHL days) may argue that the Komets gained their spot in these playoffs solely because their owners chose to sit out a significant chunk of the season & play at least 20 fewer regular season games than their Western Conference opponents. Will the old "They were rested" argument still favor them in the Finals?
> The two finalists share similar characteristics in their "winning formulas": South Carolina is able to come back from series deficits (a trend started in their surge at the end if the regular season, winning their final 6 games & recording an 8-2-0-0 record in their closing 10), while Fort Wayne is able to overcome deficits during individual games (3 OT wins in these playoffs, GWG in the final minute vs. Wichita). Which one earns the greater advantage in a best-of-5 Finals?



As for point #1 I think that there is some validity to that. I actually told Michael Franke when I saw him last week that I thought that their strategy of waiting until the 12th hour to join the season was a brilliant strategy-from both a competitive and financial standpoint. 

The Komets played 51 regular season games vs 70 for South Carolina. Add in the 9 games of the playoffs and FTW has played 60 vs. 79 for SC. That's 24% less games. I think that does make a difference. However, that difference may have been mitigated some by the brutal travel FTW has had during the playoffs. Wichita was an 800 mile journey (1600 round trip) and Allen was even worse at 1000 miles each way. It's another 800 miles each way to SC for the Komets as well. The best of 5 format has suited them very well as even another round trip in either of the first 2 series could have taken a lot more out of them.

To the second point, it's clear to me that FTW is a gritty "never say die" type of team. SC evidently started peaking at exactly the right time and has shown resilience in the playoffs after trailing. I don't see any advantage for either team.

Fort Wayne's seating capacity will be 100% (10,500) for the finals. They were at 50% for the first 2 rounds-but that didn't make any difference as the games were Monday, Tues and Wed games. Carolina's rec rink with about 500 capacity probably doesn't provide the same "juice" for the home team as a sold out Allen County Coliseum will if the series reaches game 4 or 5.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> You should've made that pitch to Michael Franke last week, while you were sharing an intermission wizz with him @ WMC.




I hadn't proven my "magic" yet. Anyway, I bought cheap seats for $16 for the 2 games I've attended, so I've gotten many times that value in my mind. The ECHL is really a great entertainment value. My season ticket in Cincinnati will cost $478 next year. I'm 8 rows off the ice behind the Cyclones bench and I get 4 "buddy" passes, $1 sodas and a whole slew of other perks. I've told Kristen Ropp (Cyclones and Arena General Manager) that I feel like I'm stealing from them.


----------



## JMCx4

Cyclones Rock said:


> ... Fort Wayne's seating capacity will be 100% (10,500) for the finals. They were at 50% for the first 2 rounds-but that didn't make any difference as the games were Monday, Tues and Wed games. Carolina's rec rink with about 500 capacity probably doesn't provide the same "juice" for the home team as a sold out Allen County Coliseum will if the series reaches game 4 or 5.



WMC will only be "sold out" on paper, as usual. And I can assure you from watching all of the Rays' home games through these playoffs that their crowd will bring enough noise to inspire a high level of play. So this oughta be a memorable Finals for those in person AND for those of us following along via the streams. I reckon my view of the ice @ the Carolina Ice Palace via [edit]FloHockey[/edit] ain't much worse than the views of the fans in the bleachers with the makeshift netting & roof pillars in the way. As for the War Memorial camera position, well, at least I'll have a clear view of all the adverts under the ice as the tiny players skate over & around them.


----------



## JMCx4

Cyclones Rock said:


> ... My season ticket in Cincinnati will cost $478 next year. I'm 8 rows off the ice behind the Cyclones bench and I get 4 "buddy" passes, $1 sodas and a whole slew of other perks. I've told Kristen Ropp (Cyclones and Arena General Manager) that I feel like I'm stealing from them.



*SHUSH*, you're gonna ruin it for the rest of us who appreciate the 15 buck single-game prices.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> WMC will only be "sold out" on paper, as usual. And I can assure you from watching all of the Rays' home games through these playoffs that their crowd will bring enough noise to inspire a high level of play. So this oughta be a memorable Finals for those in person AND for those of us following along via the streams. I reckon my view of the ice @ the Carolina Ice Palace via HockeyTV ain't much worse than the views of the fans in the bleachers with the makeshift netting & roof pillars in the way. *As for the War Memorial camera position, well, at least I'll have a clear view of all the adverts under the ice as the tiny players skate over & around them*.




I wish there weren't any ads on the ice -or the boards for that matter. FTW is just "ahead of its time" with respect to the ice surface pollution. I remember the first time that I saw the essentially completely covered surface with ads. I was appalled. I still don't like it, but I really didn't take notice of it during the games of the past 2 weeks. I guess my eyes (and mind) have gotten acclimated to it. I certainly understand the revenue value of it despite my disdain for it.

The NHL is now allowing helmet sponsorship. Expect Euro-like uniform ad coverage at all levels of North American pro hockey in the near future. Hell, probably Canadian juniors and USHL/NAHL as well. Yuck.

No doubt the SC facility will rock. The roof is probably 25 feet off the ice so sound will be compressed and it will bounce off the walls as well.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> *SHUSH*, you're gonna ruin it for the rest of us who appreciate the 15 buck single-game prices.



Not in Cincinnati

The Day of Game price will now be $21 and advance $19. The one price for all seats (except glass and the fake club seats) model has worked really well. They've come a long way since they dropped the price to $10 in 2007. They've incrementally moved it up. I always thought that $20 would cause a problem but have been wrong. The Cyclones really understand their market and their strategy has been textbook sound to this point. Hopefully the 1.5 year layoff won't hurt the team. My ticket rep claims things are going well, but we'll know more on opening night. Proof, as always, is in the pudding.

Just a note...My like button has been disabled for egregious HF Boards offenses


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> WMC will only be "sold out" on paper, as usual. And I can assure you from watching all of the Rays' home games through these playoffs that their crowd will bring enough noise to inspire a high level of play. So this oughta be a memorable Finals for those in person AND for those of us following along via the streams. I reckon my view of the ice @ the Carolina Ice Palace via HockeyTV ain't much worse than the views of the fans in the bleachers with the makeshift netting & roof pillars in the way. As for the War Memorial camera position, well, at least I'll have a clear view of all the adverts under the ice as the tiny players skate over & around them.





How is the feed quality from SC?


----------



## JMCx4

Cyclones Rock said:


> How is the feed quality from SC?



No worse than most of the FloHockey feeds I've watched in the last couple of months. Occasional "death spirals" that recover (with attendant delays), and the usual video blanks that seem to plague all streaming services once in awhile. Some of it is probably aggravated by aging computer equipment on my end. I'd say HockeyTV has slightly better feed quality on the whole (maybe better in-arena video equip and better audio feed options for the broadcasters?) but they have minimal game-related data (at least that I can find), while FloHockey has quite a bit of hockey-related content. They're both worth the $29.99 per month even for a cheap old man like me, but they could each do a better job seemingly without much extra effort.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> No worse than most of the FloHockey feeds I've watched in the last couple of months. Occasional "death spirals" that recover (with attendant delays), and the usual video blanks that seem to plague all streaming services once in awhile. Some of it is probably aggravated by aging computer equipment on my end. I'd say HockeyTV has slightly better feed quality on the whole (maybe better in-arena video equip and better audio feed options for the broadcasters?) but they have minimal game-related data (at least that I can find), while FloHockey has quite a bit of hockey-related content. They're both worth the $29.99 per month even for a cheap old man like me, but they could each do a better job seemingly without much extra effort.



Thanks for the input.


----------



## JMCx4

Cyclones Rock said:


> Not in Cincinnati
> 
> The Day of Game price will now be $21 and advance $19. The one price for all seats (except glass and the fake club seats) model has worked really well. They've come a long way since they dropped the price to $10 in 2007. They've incrementally moved it up. I always thought that $20 would cause a problem but have been wrong. The Cyclones really understand their market and their strategy has been textbook sound to this point. ...



Fully agree. Thanks for the heads up on upcoming prices; I still find them reasonable for the economy & the product. And ever since I learned where to sit inside now-HBC to reduce the risk of a puck injuring my ankle again (and to never look away to check the running clock when a player is clearing the zone  ), I find the place an enjoyable hockey destination.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> Fully agree. Thanks for the heads up on upcoming prices; I still find them reasonable for the economy & the product. And ever since I learned where to sit inside now-HBC to reduce the risk of a puck injuring my ankle again (and to never look away to check the running clock when a player is clearing the zone  ), I find the place an enjoyable hockey destination.



You're not a real hockey fan until you've taken a puck in the stands.

I hated blocking shots when I played (and setting screens) and I hate taking pucks as a fan-which is a function of age. When I was a kid we used to sit in row J or K behind the nets at The Coliseum (HBC). We called it "the decapitation row". Used to get multiple pucks a lot of the time when I got there for the pre game skate. Took a few pucks to the body though never a head shot.

Now I duck and cover.


----------



## JDogindy

My worst fears have come to life.

Fort Wayne may win a championship.

I'm never going to hear the end of it.


----------



## JMCx4

JDogindy said:


> My worst fears have come to life.
> 
> Fort Wayne may win a championship.
> 
> I'm never going to hear the end of it.



That was gonna be #3 of my talking points above, but I figured it would be part of the natural progression of conversation.


----------



## axecrew

Cyclones Rock said:


> You're not a real hockey fan until you've taken a puck in the stands.
> 
> I hated blocking shots when I played (and setting screens) and I hate taking pucks as a fan-which is a function of age. When I was a kid we used to sit in row J or K behind the nets at The Coliseum (HBC). We called it "the decapitation row". Used to get multiple pucks a lot of the time when I got there for the pre game skate. Took a few pucks to the body though never a head shot.
> 
> Now I duck and cover.




Guess I'm a real fan then...took one off the camera lens and then the chest while shooting a photo on a dump in...was deflected and out of play. Bonus if you recorded the game where you got hit and was able to watch it happen. I get the bonus points then.


----------



## JMCx4

A little fluff piece, as we await the serious stuff on Friday night ... Fort Wayne's NBC: *Fans gearing up for Komets championship game*


----------



## CrazyEddie20

Cyclones Rock said:


> You're not a real hockey fan until you've taken a puck in the stands.
> 
> I hated blocking shots when I played (and setting screens) and I hate taking pucks as a fan-which is a function of age. When I was a kid we used to sit in row J or K behind the nets at The Coliseum (HBC). We called it "the decapitation row". Used to get multiple pucks a lot of the time when I got there for the pre game skate. Took a few pucks to the body though never a head shot.
> 
> Now I duck and cover.




I was a freshman in college, scratched from the lineup for the first home game of the year, standing at the rail at the top of the seating bowl. The absolutely gorgeous girl from the dorm room next to mine comes over to chat. Literally seconds after we start chatting, the opposing goalie tries to send a hard rim around the wall, but he pulled the pitching wedge instead of the 5 iron and sent it over the glass... and into the side of her face.

She had never been to a hockey game before and never went to a hockey game again.


----------



## JMCx4

CrazyEddie20 said:


> I was a freshman in college, scratched from the lineup for the first home game of the year, standing at the rail at the top of the seating bowl. The absolutely gorgeous girl from the dorm room next to mine comes over to chat. Literally seconds after we start chatting, the opposing goalie tries to send a hard rim around the wall, but he pulled the pitching wedge instead of the 5 iron and sent it over the glass... and into the side of her face.
> 
> She had never been to a hockey game before and never went to a hockey game again.



Quite the tale. So how is Mrs. C'Eddie doing these days, otherwise?


----------



## Cyclones Rock

CrazyEddie20 said:


> I was a freshman in college, scratched from the lineup for the first home game of the year, standing at the rail at the top of the seating bowl. The absolutely gorgeous girl from the dorm room next to mine comes over to chat. Literally seconds after we start chatting, the opposing goalie tries to send a hard rim around the wall, but he pulled the pitching wedge instead of the 5 iron and sent it over the glass... and into the side of her face.
> 
> She had never been to a hockey game before and never went to a hockey game again.




An top of the seating bowl hit is quite impressive. Approximately how many rows up was it?

If that ended a budding romance with you, it was a very small price to pay for her. Just kidding. Of course


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> A little fluff piece, as we await the serious stuff on Friday night ... Fort Wayne's NBC: *Fans gearing up for Komets championship game*




I saw this last night. Couldn't watch the whole clip then. Won't try again

I'm going to go up Wednesday and I'll probably get tickets for a Friday (if needed) game. I'd be surprised if it's not a legitimate sell out if the Komets can win it in games 4 or 5. The Wednesday game will draw well if it's a potential K's Cup Winner as well. None of my Cyclones/hockey buddies can go due to work except for Saturday. Makes it easier to score a good single ticket at center ice for a measly $32.

IMO, the Komets fudge their attendance numbers a lot with smaller crowds, but when they get 8,000+ or so, the numbers seem legit.


----------



## CrazyEddie20

Cyclones Rock said:


> An top of the seating bowl hit is quite impressive. Approximately how many rows up was it?
> 
> If that ended a budding romance with you, it was a very small price to pay for her. Just kidding. Of course




Only about 10 rows, and the glass was low.

And yeah, that was it. Womp womp.


----------



## JMCx4

> *2021 KELLY CUP FINALS PREVIEW*
> 
> 2 hours ago (June 24, 2021)
> 
> *FORT WAYNE, SOUTH CAROLINA TO OPEN 2021 KELLY CUP FINALS ON FRIDAY*​
> _Series Matchup Sheet_ // _2021 Kelly Cup Playoffs Bracket_ // _Playoff Leaders_
> 
> _*Download the 2021 Kelly Cup Finals Media Guide*_
> 
> The battle to determine the national “AA” hockey champion begins Friday when the Eastern Conference champion South Carolina Stingrays host the Western Conference champion Fort Wayne Komets in Game 1 of the 2021 Kelly Cup Finals at 7:05 p.m. ET at the Carolina Ice Palace in North Charleston, South Carolina. ...
> 
> *How they got here*
> 
> Fort Wayne finished in third place in the Western Conference during the regular season with a 29-17-5 record for a .618 points percentage. The Komets defeated Wichita 3 games to 2 in the Western Conference Semifinals and Allen 3 games to 1 in the Western Conference Finals. Both of Fort Wayne’s series-clinching wins have come in overtime.
> 
> South Carolina was the final ECHL team to secure a playoff berth on the next-to-last day of the regular season. The Stingrays ended the regular season on a six-game winning streak to finish fourth in the Eastern Conference with a record of 34-23-13 for a .579 points percentage. The Stingrays defeated Florida 3 games to 2 in the Eastern Conference Semifinals, winning the final two games of the series on the road, before eliminating Greenville 3 games to 1 in the Eastern Conference Finals.
> 
> *Komets in Kelly Cup Finals for first time*
> 
> Fort Wayne joined the ECHL prior to the 2012-13 season, and is making its first-ever appearance in the Kelly Cup Finals. The Komets, who are in their 69th season of operation, have previously won nine titles across the International Hockey League, United Hockey League and Central Hockey League.
> 
> *South Carolina seeks record fourth ECHL crown*
> 
> The South Carolina Stingrays are in the Kelly Cup Finals for a record seventh time. The Stingrays won the first-ever Kelly Cup title in 1997, and added championships in 2001 and 2009, while reaching the Finals in 2015 and 2017. South Carolina’s three ECHL championships are tied with Alaska and Hampton Roads for the most in League history. ...
> 
> *Read more at:* 2021 Kelly Cup Finals Preview


----------



## JMCx4

From: The ECHL > *News*


> *ECHL Today - June 25*
> 7 hours ago (June 25. 2021)
> 
> _*Kelly Cup Finals (Best of Five)*_
> *
> Fort Wayne Komets at South Carolina Stingrays 7:05 p.m. ET
> 
> Game 1
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • Fort Wayne’s Anthony Nellis is tied for the playoff lead with five goals.
> • South Carolina’s Mark Cooper and Matthew Weis are tied for second with six assists.
> • Komets are 5-0 in one-goal games.
> • Stingrays are 2-0 when outshot by their opponent.
> • Fort Wayne’s Stephen Harper leads rookies with nine points (2g-7a).
> • South Carolina’s Max Gottlieb is tied for first among defensemen with five assists.
> 
> *2021 Kelly Cup Finals*
> Game 1 – Friday, June 25 at 7:05 p.m. ET at Carolina Ice Palace in North Charleston, South Carolina
> Game 2 – Saturday, June 27 at 6:05 p.m. ET at Carolina Ice Palace in North Charleston, South Carolina
> Game 3 – Wednesday, June 30 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana
> Game 4 – Friday, July 2 at 8:00 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana (If Necessary)
> Game 5 – Saturday, July 3 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana (If Necessary) ...


----------



## JMCx4

That was quite possibly the WORST rendition of the U.S. national anthem that I have ever heard.  Nevertheless ... 2021 Kelly Cup Finals, who'da thunk they'd get this far? But here we are, and here we go ...


----------



## JMCx4

About 6 minutes in, teams still feeling one another out. Good flow for each side, and Ft. Wayne bringing their physical play.


----------



## JMCx4

Ft. Wayne scores first @ 10:26 of the first period, rookie D Marcus McIvor rushes across the Rays' blueline & beats Hunter Shepard under the arm.

And the Komets' leading regular season scorer Brandon Hawkins makes it 2-0 less than a minute later.


----------



## JMCx4

End of one period, Komets 2 - Stingrays 0. SOGs 13-11 in favor of FTW, but they had a clear advantage in the offensive play. Rays need to tighten up on D & use their speed to neutralize the K's forechecking.


----------



## JMCx4

Komets will start the 2nd on a short man advantage. Big kill for SC.


----------



## JMCx4

Ft. Wayne takes their own minor, and they score shorthanded to take the 3-0 lead. Unassisted goal to Oliver Cooper @ 3:14 of the middle period.


----------



## JMCx4

Stingrays miss on two wide open net chances with about 13 minutes left in the 2nd. Heads are hanging.


----------



## JMCx4

Rays on their 3rd PP, Caleb Herbert beats Dylan Ferguson to get the home team on the board @ 11:49.


----------



## JMCx4

Brandon Hawkins gets the 3-goal lead back for the Komets on a power play, his second of Game #1. @5:30 left in the 2nd.


----------



## JMCx4

Anthony Nellis scores on the end of a rapid passing show with just seconds left, to put the frustrated Caroline team deeper in a hole. End of 2 periods, Ft. Wayne 5 - South Carolina 1. Penalties are piling up with the majority physical fouls in that period, slowing down the fast paced game that the Rays need to catch up.


----------



## JMCx4

Puck down, 3rd period ... and early penalties overlap ... 4-on-4 ...


----------



## JMCx4

The Rays had a sequence of 4-on-3, 5-on-3, and 5-on-4 a few minutes into the third, but have nothing to show for it on the scoreboard. Still 5-1.


----------



## JMCx4

Hawkins with the hatty, 6-1 Komets. This is getting ugly.


----------



## JMCx4

Media pause with 11:04 left in regulation. The Carolina Ice Palace has gone mostly silent.


----------



## JMCx4

On the ensuing shift, FTW's captain A.J. Jenks makes it 7-1. Hunter Shephard out, Jake Kupsky in for SoCar.


----------



## JMCx4

Best action of this 3rd period was just out of camera range to the left. Some sort of disturbance drew arena security to the stands, but it didn't look like any ejections resulted. Play on.


----------



## JMCx4

SC's Max Gottlieb goes on a rush during a power play, now 7-2 @ 6 minutes left.


----------



## JMCx4

The lady cop is back.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = Ft. Wayne Komets 7 - South Carolina Stingrays 2*. SOG totals 32-27 favoring the visitors. K's scoring led by Brandon Hawkins, but several other K's skaters contributed. Game #2 on Sunday night @ Carolina Ice Palace, enough time for the Stingrays to change their strategy.


----------



## JMCx4

WANE-TV is quick on the draw ... *Hawkins nets hat trick as Komets dominate game one of Kelly Cup Finals*


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> WANE-TV is quick on the draw ... *Hawkins nets hat trick as Komets dominate game one of Kelly Cup Finals*




That was an unexpected trouncing. 

God, what an awful place to play a Kelly Cup Final game. That dump made Swonder Arena in Evansville look like Little Ceasars Arena. 

Have you been to the Red Wings new place? I was in awe of it when I was there. Will go back this season to watch McDavid/Oilers again when they're in town.


----------



## JMCx4

Cyclones Rock said:


> ... God, what an awful place to play a Kelly Cup Final game. That dump made Swonder Arena in Evansville look like Little Ceasars Arena.
> 
> Have you been to the Red Wings new place? I was in awe of it when I was there. Will go back this season to watch McDavid/Oilers again when they're in town.



I told my wife after last night's game that Carolina Ice reminded me of a smaller version of the community rink we used to visit when our local Lindenwood Lady Lions DI hockey team played there. I wonder if CIP even has indoor plumbing. 

I've never been to Detroit for hockey, or for any other purpose. Wish I could've attended a game at the Olympia, but that was long before my road trip days began. Neither The Joe nor Little Caesar's Palace have attracted me enough to make the trek.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> I told my wife after last night's game that Carolina Ice reminded me of a smaller version of the community rink we used to visit when our local Lindenwood Lady Lions DI hockey team played there. I wonder if CIP even has indoor plumbing.
> 
> I've never been to Detroit for hockey, or for any other purpose. Wish I could've attended a game at the Olympia, but that was long before my road trip days began. Neither The Joe nor Little Caesar's Palace have attracted me enough to make the trek.




I think you missed out by not going to The Joe. The concourse was outstanding and the enthusiasm of the crowds amazing. I only went a few times (mid 80s) and then went for a game in their final season. I sat next to two girls who could talk hockey-that never happens in Cincinnati. LOL.

Little Ceasars is an amazing facility. The concourse blew me away. 

If you want some excitement, park your car for free in the Motor City Casino and make the mile walk to the Little Ceasars. It will get your heart pumping


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score of Game #2 = South Carolina 4 - Ft. Wayne 2. * All scoring in the middle session, with Cole Ully getting the GWG. The Stingrays outshot the Komets 30-22. I guess they DID figger it out after Friday night's blowout.

Game #3 will be in Fort Wayne on Wednesday night.


----------



## JMCx4

Game recap from the winners ... *STINGRAYS STRIKE BACK TO EVEN FINALS SERIES*


----------



## royals119

Cyclones Rock said:


> You're not a real hockey fan until you've taken a puck in the stands.
> 
> I hated blocking shots when I played (and setting screens) and I hate taking pucks as a fan-which is a function of age. When I was a kid we used to sit in row J or K behind the nets at The Coliseum (HBC). We called it "the decapitation row". Used to get multiple pucks a lot of the time when I got there for the pre game skate. Took a few pucks to the body though never a head shot.
> 
> Now I duck and cover.



I was sitting in the second row at a Royals game, two players came together and the puck deflected off their sticks, and almost straight up, then came straight back down at me. Unfortunately I had my camera in one hand and a beer in the other, so I couldn't catch it. Set my beer down to grab the puck and my wife is getting in my face, literally. I'm pushing her off me to get the puck and she's yelling "you are bleeding". We're right next to the bench and one of the trainer hands me a handful of gauze and says "get some pressure on that". I look down and see a stream of blood running down my jersey. I figure I better go to the bathroom and see what's going on with my face. Halfway up the stairs the team doctor (who I know a little) meets me and says "You want to go to the hospital, or should I stitch you up here?" So now I know something is seriously wrong with me, but I still don't feel anything. Get down to the treatment room next to the locker room and I've got a big gash on my jaw. I'm still not feeling it, but he gives me a shot before he starts stitching. Takes 7-8 stitches to get it closed up. He calls over another doc to hold the skin tight for the final couple so the underlying flesh stops popping out through the wound. Period ends and some of the players are checking it out as they pass through to get to the locker room. He finished up, I go back to my seat, finish the game, and stay for the post-game jersey auction. The auctioneer is getting a laugh out of me dabbing at the blood leaking from the bandage as I'm bidding. Went to my PCP a few days later to get the stitches out. There is a faint scar, but not visible at all as I have a beard. That was over ten years ago and people still bring it up now and then. I do still have the puck.


----------



## JMCx4

royals119 said:


> I was sitting in the second row at a Royals game, two players came together and the puck deflected off their sticks, and almost straight up, then came straight back down at me. Unfortunately I had my camera in one hand and a beer in the other, so I couldn't catch it. Set my beer down to grab the puck and my wife is getting in my face, literally. I'm pushing her off me to get the puck and she's yelling "you are bleeding". We're right next to the bench and one of the trainer hands me a handful of gauze and says "get some pressure on that". I look down and see a stream of blood running down my jersey. I figure I better go to the bathroom and see what's going on with my face. Halfway up the stairs the team doctor (who I know a little) meets me and says "You want to go to the hospital, or should I stitch you up here?" So now I know something is seriously wrong with me, but I still don't feel anything. Get down to the treatment room next to the locker room and I've got a big gash on my jaw. I'm still not feeling it, but he gives me a shot before he starts stitching. Takes 7-8 stitches to get it closed up. He calls over another doc to hold the skin tight for the final couple so the underlying flesh stops popping out through the wound. Period ends and some of the players are checking it out as they pass through to get to the locker room. He finished up, I go back to my seat, finish the game, and stay for the post-game jersey auction. The auctioneer is getting a laugh out of me dabbing at the blood leaking from the bandage as I'm bidding. Went to my PCP a few days later to get the stitches out. There is a faint scar, but not visible at all as I have a beard. That was over ten years ago and people still bring it up now and then. I do still have the puck.



Beats the shit outta my puck-sized ankle welt that went away after a few days.  And the little kid sitting in front of me nabbed my souvenir.


----------



## royals119

JMCx4 said:


> And the little kid sitting in front of me nabbed my souvenir.



That sucks. If you are going to have an injury you should at least get the puck - or the satisfaction of giving the puck to a kid of your choosing.


----------



## JMCx4

royals119 said:


> That sucks. If you are going to have an injury you should at least get the puck - or the satisfaction of giving the puck to a kid of your choosing.



Hard to complain in the moment, what with the throbbing pain & the kid being cute as a button. But his dog probably ate the puck when he got home.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

royals119 said:


> I was sitting in the second row at a Royals game, two players came together and the puck deflected off their sticks, and almost straight up, then came straight back down at me. Unfortunately I had my camera in one hand and a beer in the other, so I couldn't catch it. Set my beer down to grab the puck and my wife is getting in my face, literally. I'm pushing her off me to get the puck and she's yelling "you are bleeding". We're right next to the bench and one of the trainer hands me a handful of gauze and says "get some pressure on that". I look down and see a stream of blood running down my jersey. I figure I better go to the bathroom and see what's going on with my face. Halfway up the stairs the team doctor (who I know a little) meets me and says "You want to go to the hospital, or should I stitch you up here?" So now I know something is seriously wrong with me, but I still don't feel anything. Get down to the treatment room next to the locker room and I've got a big gash on my jaw. I'm still not feeling it, but he gives me a shot before he starts stitching. Takes 7-8 stitches to get it closed up. He calls over another doc to hold the skin tight for the final couple so the underlying flesh stops popping out through the wound. Period ends and some of the players are checking it out as they pass through to get to the locker room. He finished up, I go back to my seat, finish the game, and stay for the post-game jersey auction. The auctioneer is getting a laugh out of me dabbing at the blood leaking from the bandage as I'm bidding. Went to my PCP a few days later to get the stitches out. There is a faint scar, but not visible at all as I have a beard. That was over ten years ago and people still bring it up now and then. I do still have the puck.



Cool stuff. Back in the Larry the Legend years I assume.

You should have drooped your camera.


----------



## royals119

Cyclones Rock said:


> Cool stuff. Back in the Larry the Legend years I assume.
> 
> You should have drooped your camera.



It was when we were affiliated with Toronto. After consulting my collection of team photos, that was 08-09. The Legend was signed as a player that year, but spent a lot of time on the reserve list as an assistant coach. He retired the next year, but then came back as interim coach when the Royals fired the guy Toronto recommended half way through the next season. Larry then ended up staying on as head coach for a number of years. 

That was a fairly new digital SLR camera, I wasn't going to drop it for a puck. Like all good hockey fans - especially from Cincy - I see you didn't suggest dropping the beer!


----------



## JMCx4

royals119 said:


> ... That was a fairly new digital SLR camera, I wasn't going to drop it for a puck. Like all good hockey fans - especially from Cincy - I see you didn't suggest dropping the beer!



As a Cyclones fan, C'Rock would've be obligated to catch the puck with his left hand while downing the can of beer in his right hand, before adding the empty to the pyramid on the ledge in front of his rinkside seat.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> As a Cyclones fan, C'Rock would've be obligated to catch the puck with his left hand while downing the can of beer in his right hand, before adding the empty to the pyramid on the ledge in front of his rinkside seat.



I can do that with my eyes closed and one arm tied behind my back.


----------



## JMCx4

WANE-TV: *With Kelly Cup Finals tied 1-1, Komets return to Fort Wayne for rest of series*


----------



## JMCx4

From: The ECHL > *News*


> *ECHL Today - June 30*
> 6 hours ago (June 30, 2021)
> 
> _*Kelly Cup Finals (Best of Five)*_
> *
> South Carolina Stingrays at Fort Wayne Komets 7:30 p.m. ET
> 
> Series tied 1-1
> *
> *Series Matchup Sheet*
> 
> • South Carolina’s Max Novak has eight points (4g-4a) in his last six games.
> • Fort Wayne’s Stephen Harper leads rookies with 10 points (3g-7a).
> • Stingrays are tied for second with 29.00 shots-against per game.
> • Komets are 5-1 when outshooting their opponent.
> • South Carolina’s Hunter Shepard leads the playoffs with seven wins.
> • Fort Wayne’s Randy Gazzola leads defensemen with 25 shots on goal.
> • Game 4 is Friday at 8:00 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne
> 
> 
> *2021 Kelly Cup Finals*
> Game 1 – FORT WAYNE 7 at South Carolina 2
> Game 2 – Fort Wayne 2 at SOUTH CAROLINA 4
> Game 3 – Wednesday, June 30 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana
> Game 4 – Friday, July 2 at 8:00 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana
> Game 5 – Saturday, July 3 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana (If Necessary)


----------



## JMCx4

Komets PbP guy says: "A little over 7,000 here tonight at the Coliseum ... ." First Finals puck down in Ft. Wayne ...


----------



## JMCx4

Stingrays aggressive on the forecheck for the first shift.


----------



## JMCx4

Ft. Wayne's Justin Vaive gets a breakaway feed on the second shift, and crashes into the net & the SC goalie Hunter Shepard. No call on the Rays' D-man, no goal awarded after the review.

Then @17:33 of the opening period, K's on the PK. The crowd is NOT happy.

*ETA: *Now they're REALLY not happy ... Dan DeSalvo gives the visitors a 1-0 lead.


----------



## JMCx4

South Carolina's turn in the box @ 15:29, even-up slashing call. And the Rays kill it.


----------



## JMCx4

Another SC minor just a half-minute later, and FTW's Stephen Harper evens the score 1-1 with 13 minutes ldft in the first. The crowd is winding up & so are the Komets.


----------



## JMCx4

And Anthony Nellis makes it 2-1.


----------



## JMCx4

5-on-3 advantage now for the Rays. The penalty box doors are getting an early workout. And it's now 2-2, with SC still having a one-man advantage. Goal credited to DeSalvo, his second of the night.


----------



## JMCx4

Shawn Szydlowski gives the home boys the lead again, 3-2 with 6 minutes to go in the 1st period.


----------



## JMCx4

End of one (helluva) period, Komets 3 - Stingrays 2. SOGs were 14-10 favoring the K's, but the balance of offensive play was more one-sided than that. Fort Wayne had three more prime opportunities to extend their lead in the closing minutes, but hit a cross bar then two pucks missed open nets by inches. Unpleasantness behind the SC goal after the buzzer; those emotions will very likely linger.

I'm tired just watching this game & tapping out updates. I need to slow down for the rest of the game.


----------



## JMCx4

Period 2 underway ...


----------



## JMCx4

Komets killed off 2 minors, and went over 8 minutes w/o a shot on goal, until Brandon Hawkins scores on a screen by a Rays D-man to make it 4-2 with about 9 minutes to go in the second.


----------



## JMCx4

End of two, Ft. Wayne 4 - South Carolina 2. Three more minor penalties to the home team, all killed off. Rays now have a 30-18 SOG advantage, reflecting their offensive efforts in trying to catch up. SC had a two-minute sequence early in the period where the puck never left the Komets' zone, but they could not get the puck past Dylan Ferguson who is playing more confidently with every stop. The Komets had a poke at a loose puck in the Rays' crease in the closing minute, but the net came off its mooring before the disc crossed the line.


----------



## JMCx4

Period 3 of Game 3 underway ...


----------



## JMCx4

30 seconds in, Matt Boudens leans in on the defender & beats Shepard to take a 5-2 lead. Stingrays respond with a goal 90 seconds later to make the score 5-3. SC goal to Caleb Herbert.


----------



## JMCx4

Szydlowski rips a wrister in as a power play was winding down, his second of the night. Ft. Wayne leads 6-3 with 12 minutes left. Crowd: "He Shoots ... He Scores!"


----------



## JMCx4

Nick Boka & Tyler Nanne drop the mitts with 4:06 left. South Carolina get a man advantage out of it, and they eventually pull Shepard with over 3 minutes left.


----------



## JMCx4

1:31 left, Rays with the extra attacker, SC scores to make it 6-4 on a goal by Mark Cooper.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = Ft. Wayne Komets 6 - South Carolina Stingrays 4*. Final SOG count was 49-24, but the visitors were denied the benefit of that advantage.

Game #4 is on Friday night @ FTW, with the Komets one win away from their first ECHL Kelly Cup championship.


----------



## JMCx4

Courtesy of WANE-TV ... *Komets sting South Carolina in game three, one win away from Kelly Cup*


----------



## JMCx4

BTW, tonight's official attendance @ WMC was ... *7777* .................


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> BTW, tonight's official attendance @ WMC was ... *7777* .................



Probably closer to 5500 or 6000, but a decent crowd nonetheless.

Odd game. First period was just fire wagon hockey with tons of scoring chances by both teams-was 3-2 FTW at end of first period. After that, the difference was the goaltending. Shephard was awful after the first period for South Carolina in net. I thought 2 of the first period goals against were virtually unstoppable, but the last 3 goals were all bad ones, IMO. I asked one of the SC players who was sitting in the stands if game one (7-2 FTW win) was as bad as the score made it out to be. He said that it wasn't but the goalie (Shepard) had a bad game. Seems like a goaltender switch is in order for SC.

Shots were 49-24 in favor of SC, but it didn't seem like that. The game wasn't played in FTWs defensive zone all night as those numbers might seem to suggest. SC had 8 PPs compared to 4 for FTW, so that's probably the main reason why the shot numbers were so much in favor of SC plus the fact that FTW had a 2 goal lead midway through the game and didn't want to get caught up ice and give up odd man rushes-which they didn't.

Ticket sales look pretty good for Friday night. I expect a sell out as I would for a Saturday game if needed. I scored some great seats for both games. In any case, I'll see my 7th Kelly Cup deciding game. 3 in Cincinnati (2008/2010/2014), 2 in Dayton (2002/2007), 1 in Florida (2018) and now this year. I hope I get a chance to see Mr. Kelly Cup himself, Pat Kelly, and talk a bit of hockey with him. A true gentleman and minor league legend. He told me a great Barry "Bubba" Beck story one year from the time when he coached him in Colorado (Rockies) in the late 70s.

The series is far from over. SC could easily take the last two-though I hope that's not the case. Fort Wayne will be entering its 70th season next year and the Kelly Cup would be a wonderful addition to the great history of the Komets.


----------



## JMCx4

Friday night Game #4 preview, courtesy of the Ft. Wayne Journal Gazette ... *Komets staying focused on goal*

Including the daily doses of trivia for each side ...


> The Komets are 11-0-0 in Friday night games at the Coliseum this season, including a 3-0 first-round victory over the Wichita Thunder. ...
> 
> Much like the Komets, the Stingrays' persona is based on resiliency. In the first round, the Stingrays twice faced must-win situations against the regular-season champions, the Florida Everblades, and won both games – on the road. After getting shellacked in the opening game of this series, 7-2 on June 25 at North Charleston, South Carolina, the Stingrays controlled play and defeated the Komets 4-2 in Game 2 on Sunday. ...


----------



## Cyclones Rock

The game is sold out on the lower levels and the Suites. There appears to be about 750 tickets left in the 500 level. I'm sure they'll be gone by game time.

https://www.ticketmaster.com/fort-w...yne-indiana-07-02-2021/event/05005AB4DC8E59A9


The Komets will host 10,500 for their game tonight. The Montreal Canadiens will host 3500.

The ECHL is now 3 times more popular than the NHL.


----------



## JMCx4

From: Tbe ECHL > *News*


> *ECHL TODAY - July 2*
> 
> 8 hours ago (July 2, 2021)
> 
> _*Kelly Cup Finals (Best of Five)*
> _
> *South Carolina Stingrays at Fort Wayne Komets 8:00 p.m. ET*
> 
> Fort Wayne leads series 2-1
> 
> _Series Matchup Sheet_
> 
> • South Carolina’s Matthew Weis leads the playoffs with seven power-play points (1g-6a).
> • Brandon Hawkins leads Fort Wayne in the series with four goals and seven points.
> • Stingrays lead the playoffs with 31.83 shots per game.
> • Komets are second on the power play at home at 26.7 percent (4-for-15).
> • South Carolina’s Max Gottlieb is tied for the playoff lead among defensemen with five assists.
> • Fort Wayne’s Dylan Ferguson leads the playoffs in minutes played (697) and saves (336).
> • Game 5, if necessary, is Saturday at 7:30 p.m. ET at Fort Wayne
> 
> *2021 Kelly Cup Finals
> *
> Game 1 – FORT WAYNE 7 at South Carolina 2
> Game 2 – Fort Wayne 2 at SOUTH CAROLINA 4
> Game 3 – South Carolina 4 at FORT WAYNE 6
> Game 4 – Friday, July 2 at 8:00 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana
> Game 5 – Saturday, July 3 at 7:30 p.m. ET at Memorial Coliseum in Fort Wayne, Indiana (If Necessary) ...


----------



## JMCx4

A quick-read Game 4 preview from FloHockey.tv while the Zambon takes its final swipes @ WMC ... *Komets Look To Close Out The 2021 Kelly Cup Finals*


----------



## JMCx4

Game #4 first puck is down, hold on tight ...


----------



## JMCx4

Stingrays' turnover in tbeir zone 90 seconds in, Hunter Sheperd nabs the K's shot from the point. Sheperd tested on the ensuing shift, but holds the post.


----------



## JMCx4

Rays' Tyler Nanne takes a slapper to the face, and needs help off the ice.


----------



## JMCx4

5 minutes in, first sustained offense around the Komets' net by South Carolina.


----------



## JMCx4

12:37 left in the first period, no score. SOGs tied @ 6. South Carolina looks tentative, Ft. Wayne pressing them.


----------



## JMCx4

The puck seems slow on the ice tonight.


----------



## JMCx4

Nanne back on his shift with 9 minutes left in the opening period.


----------



## JMCx4

End of the first, 0-0. Stingrays caught up in shots, and lead the K's 11-10. Both goalies sharp tonight. Not the sort of game I expected tonight, with the vibe of two teams still feeling each other out even after 3 games. I still think the ice conditions are messing with both sides, with passes and dumps being sluggish & skaters seeming to be a quarter-stride off as they've tried to create rushes.


----------



## JMCx4

2nd period underway ...


----------



## JMCx4

@13:00, Dylan Ferguson & his post share saves to keep the Rays off the scoreboard. Then less than 2 minutes later, a scramble around the opposite goalmouth results in Stephen Harper giving the Komets the first lead, 1-0.


----------



## JMCx4

Komets take the game's first penalty, but SC takes the second overlapping.


----------



## JMCx4

Hunter Shepherd still sharp in nets as this game approaches 5 minutes left in the 2nd period.


----------



## JMCx4

Harper makes it 2-0 on a one-timer after a beauty of a cross-ice pass by Randy Gazzola.


----------



## JMCx4

SC's Justin Florek picks a rebound out of the air to get his team on the board with 2 minutes left.


----------



## JMCx4

End of 2 periods, FTW 2 - SCS 1. Rays continue throwing pucks at Ferguson, leading in total SOGs 24-18. The Komets started to play like sharks in blood-laced water after Harper's opening goal. The Florek goal ultimately took the air out of the War Memorial crowd, but the K's & Dylan Ferguson don't look ready to allow the Rays to catch up. Gonna be an entertaining 3rd period no matter the outcome.


----------



## JMCx4

Nothing like a round of "Sweet Caroline" (wah, wah, waaaaah) to get a home crowd back in a game.


----------



## JMCx4

Period 3 counting down ...


----------



## JMCx4

Harper picks up an SC turnover in center ice & goes in alone on Shepherd, but Hunter keeps the puck out in the first minute.


----------



## JMCx4

14 minutes left in regulation, still 2-1 Komets. SC dominating the offensive chances so far in tbe 3rd, but the Ft. Wayne team D are keeping them away from the goal.


----------



## JMCx4

Gotta love this dancing usher @ the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum ...


----------



## Zilo44

If Fort Wayne wins the Kelly Cup, Nellis has to be the MVP


----------



## JMCx4

Zilo44 said:


> If Fort Wayne wins the Kelly Cup, Nellis has to be the MVP



He's definitely playing Komets hockey.


----------



## JMCx4

Komets going out of their way to rough up the Rays players, since the refs pocketed their whistles for the 3rd.

Announced attendance = 10,477 (capacity). I think a thousand of those are free tickets for former K's players, who are being introduced at every break in play.


----------



## JMCx4

Final 5 minutes of regulation.


----------



## JMCx4

Tempers boil over with about 4 minutes to go. SC's Max Gottlieb ejected for a high two-hander after a whistle. Komets will have a 5-on-4 advantage for 3 minutes.


----------



## JMCx4

The "We Want The Cup" chant begins @ 2 minutes.


----------



## JMCx4

Komets icing with 1.9 seconds left, Hunter Shepherd off for the extra man.


----------



## JMCx4

*Final Score = Ft. Wayne Komets 2 - South Carolina Stingrays 1.* Congrats to the Komets on their first ECHL Kelly Cup Championship.


----------



## JMCx4

Zilo44 said:


> If Fort Wayne wins the Kelly Cup, Nellis has to be the MVP



I'll counter with Dylan Ferguson.


----------



## JMCx4

Both wrong, Stephen Harper gets the MVP trophy.


----------



## JMCx4




----------



## JMCx4




----------



## JMCx4




----------



## JMCx4

And the FloHockey feed apparently is done for the night. Good night, folks, see you in October.


----------



## JMCx4

But the Twitter feed rolls on ...


----------



## JMCx4

From: ECHL.com > *News*


> *Komets capture ECHL championship for first time*
> 33 minutes ago (July 2, 2021)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FORT WAYNE, Ind. –* The Fort Wayne Komets captured the 2021 Kelly Cup championship on Friday with a 2-1 win over the South Carolina Stingrays in Game 4 of the 2021 Kelly Cup Finals in front of a capacity crowd of 10,477 fans at Memorial Coliseum, marking the sixth largest crowd in Riley/Cup Finals history.
> 
> Fort Wayne, which was appearing in the Kelly Cup Finals for the first time in its nine ECHL seasons, has captured 10 championships in its 69 seasons of existence across the ECHL, Central Hockey League, United Hockey League and International Hockey League.
> 
> Komets’ forward Stephen Harper earned the June M. Kelly Playoffs Most Valuable Player Award. Harper, who scored two goals in the Game 4 victory, shared the playoff lead with 13 points and was tied for second with six goals.
> 
> Brandon Hawkins led Fort Wayne in the Kelly Cup Finals with four goals and seven points while Cole Ully paced South Carolina with five points (1g-4a). ...


----------



## Zilo44

I can’t believe they gave the MVP to Harper. Nellis’ defensive play outweights Harper’ slightly better PPG. What a steal


----------



## JMCx4

In the grand tradition ... (stand by, technical difficulties) ...


----------



## JMCx4

Zilo44 said:


> I can’t believe they gave the MVP to Harper. Nellis’ defensive play outweights Harper’ slightly better PPG. What a steal



That's why I nominated Dylan Ferguson for MVP, for backstopping their Cup run. Though I definitely see the case for Nellis. But they've *ALL* got a Patrick J. Kelly Cup on their resumes now, and that goes a longer way than a June M. Kelly trophy - with no offense intended toward the Mrs..


----------



## JMCx4

Trying again ... GOT it this time ... In the grand tradition ...


----------



## Cyclones Rock

JMCx4 said:


> That's why I nominated Dylan Ferguson for MVP, for backstopping their Cup run. Though I definitely see the case for Nellis. But they've *ALL* got a Patrick J. Kelly Cup on their resumes now, and that goes a longer way than a June M. Kelly trophy - with no offense intended toward the Mrs..





Zilo44 said:


> I can’t believe they gave the MVP to Harper. Nellis’ defensive play outweights Harper’ slightly better PPG. What a steal




The response of the crowd to Harper getting the MVP was tepid-to be charitable. Ferguson was the People's Choice and it wasn't even close. Nellis and Harper both had 13 points in the playoffs. 3 others had 11 and one had 10. Harper got the 2 big goals in game 7, but certainly wasn't the offensive standout over the course of the playoffs.

Always cool to see the Cup awarded. The guys are always so happy and the other team is depressed. Great to see long time Cincinnati Cyclones player Justin Vaive get a trophy along with many Komets veterans who had never won a team championship. Hats off to Coach Ben Boudreau (son of Bruce) for his Ring. Dad won the Kelly Cup as a coach in 1999 with the Mississippi Sea Wolves.

The Komets are really part of the fabric of Fort Wayne and the Championship matters more than it would to a Cincinnati or Orlando or, even, Charleston SC.

The Komets were a well built, gritty team. They had (obviously) what it took to win when it counted the most. The Frankes were brilliant in waiting until the 12th hour to start the season from a financial and competitive standpoint. They lost the least possible money and the players didn't have the wear and tear that most have after a 72 game season and were fresh for the playoffs. No asterisk in my mind-just taking advantage of the situation like Tampa is with their LTIR $20 million over the cap roster.

I've got 2 game 5 tickets that I have to return to the Allen County Coliseum box office within a year to get a refund. Can't credit my credit card or I can't send them in via mail/FedEx. Gives me an excuse for an early FTW road trip next year.


----------



## Zilo44

Cyclones Rock said:


> The response of the crowd to Harper getting the MVP was tepid-to be charitable. Ferguson was the People's Choice and it wasn't even close. Nellis and Harper both had 13 points in the playoffs. 3 others had 11 and one had 10. Harper got the 2 big goals in game 7, but certainly wasn't the offensive standout over the course of the playoffs.
> 
> Always cool to see the Cup awarded. The guys are always so happy and the other team is depressed. Great to see long time Cincinnati Cyclones player Justin Vaive get a trophy along with many Komets veterans who had never won a team championship. Hats off to Coach Ben Boudreau (son of Bruce) for his Ring. Dad won the Kelly Cup as a coach in 1999 with the Mississippi Sea Wolves.
> 
> The Komets are really part of the fabric of Fort Wayne and the Championship matters more than it would to a Cincinnati or Orlando or, even, Charleston SC.
> 
> The Komets were a well built, gritty team. They had (obviously) what it took to win when it counted the most. The Frankes were brilliant in waiting until the 12th hour to start the season from a financial and competitive standpoint. They lost the least possible money and the players didn't have the wear and tear that most have after a 72 game season and were fresh for the playoffs. No asterisk in my mind-just taking advantage of the situation like Tampa is with their LTIR $20 million over the cap roster.
> 
> I've got 2 game 5 tickets that I have to return to the Allen County Coliseum box office within a year to get a refund. Can't credit my credit card or I can't send them in via mail/FedEx. Gives me an excuse for an early FTW road trip next year.




That’s not the feeling I had yesterday in the crowd. I spoke with many people who could not believe how Nellis was robbed with his team leading 8 goals. It was infuriating to say the least.

You could see during his interview on Fox after the game how great of a teammate he is. He did not look bothered at all by the Harper selection even though it was not deserving.

I definitely could see him in Trois-Rivières next year leading their new team.


----------



## JMCx4

Cyclones Rock said:


> ... I've got 2 game 5 tickets that I have to return to the Allen County Coliseum box office within a year to get a refund. Can't credit my credit card or I can't send them in via mail/FedEx. Gives me an excuse for an early FTW road trip next year.



Thank you for your contribution to The Frankes' roster rebuilding campaign for 2021-22.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Zilo44 said:


> *That’s not the feeling I had yesterday in the crowd. I spoke with many people who could not believe how Nellis was robbed with his team leading 8 goals. It was infuriating to say the least.*
> 
> You could see during his interview on Fox after the game how great of a teammate he is. He did not look bothered at all by the Harper selection even though it was not deserving.
> 
> I definitely could see him in Trois-Rivières next year leading their new team.




I was just going by the cheers that "Fergy" was getting throughout the 4 games that I saw. I'd like to know who had the votes before I'd comment any further on the MVP. I will say that I saw Harper on an interview when I got home last night and he was very humble about the award and deferred to the team accomplishment.

Congrats on the Championship!


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Things that you'll never see again.
Cincinnati Cyclones Protected List


> Cincinnati Cyclones – Daniel Fritz, Johnny Coughlin, Jack Van Boekel, Sean Giles, Connor Schmidt, Derek Pratt, Ryan Obuchowski, Yushiroh Hirano, Bryson Cianfrone, Ben Johnson, Jason Tackett, Thomas Beretta,* Justin Vaive*, Jesse Schultz, Mike Gornall, Taylor Crunk, Tyler Busch, Mason Mitchell, Matt McLeod, Chris Crane, Graham Knott




Vaive leaves Cyclones and plays for Fort Wayne and wins Kelly Cup but will be protected property of the Cyclones.

It's a mad, mad, mad, mad world


----------



## nickp91

Komets President Michael Franke reflected Friday night on the way the team pulled through the pandemic with more than 770 COVID-19 tests administered all negative "Never had a positive case this year."


----------



## Fergy22

Zilo44 said:


> That’s not the feeling I had yesterday in the crowd. I spoke with many people who could not believe how Nellis was robbed with his team leading 8 goals. It was infuriating to say the least.
> 
> You could see during his interview on Fox after the game how great of a teammate he is. He did not look bothered at all by the Harper selection even though it was not deserving.
> 
> I definitely could see him in Trois-Rivières next year leading their new team.




Why would Nellis be in Three Rivers?

Fort Wayne Komets – Robbie Beydoun, Justin Kapelmaster, Stefanos Lekkas, Nick Boka, Marcus McIvor, Blake Siebenaler, Matt Murphy, Olivier Galipeau, Morgan Adams-Moisan, Marco Roy, Matt Boudens, Anthony Petruzzelli, A.J. Jenks, Stephen Harper, Zach Pochiro, Shawn Szydlowski, Anthony Nellis, Oliver Cooper, Shawn St-Amant, Brady Shaw


----------



## JMCx4

*2021-22 ECHL thread* now open for business ... 2021-22 ECHL Season Thread


----------



## JDogindy

Congratulations to the Komets for finally winning. That's what they've been trying to do for years.

But, as a Fuel fan, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little jaded.


----------



## Atlantian

With all the uncertainty that happened in the last year, from not knowing if we would even have a season to dropping half the league, I believe the ECHL did an amazing job handling the pandemic. While I do believe that some individual teams did not handle it well (i.e. the Gladiators), I believe the league as a whole handled each challenge about as well as they could and were transparent about it the entire time. The fact that we will be starting next season with more teams than we had before the pandemic says a lot as well. Overall, I believe the league has handled each challenge well, and I hope they continue to do so as we inch closer to the 21-22 season. Also, congrats to the Komets on finally winning a Kelly Cup. Not the team I wanted to win, but very glad it wasn't the Stingrays or Everblades.


----------



## JMCx4

Less of a "Recap" and more of a "Let's Find Some Kelly Cup Trivia To Fill A Web Page" exercise. Still, it's some light summer reading ... *Recap of 2021 Kelly Cup Finals*


----------



## JMCx4

A more thoughtful look back @ the 2020-21 ECHL season from the expanding Field Pass Hockey site ...


> *Five Things We Learned From This ECHL Season*
> 
> by Matthew Harding
> July 9, 2021
> 
> *WICHITA, Kan. – *The confetti, champagne, and streamers have been cleaned up, Kelly Cup skated, and the Fort Wayne Komets have been crowned champions for the first time in their ECHL stint. Thus ends one of the oddest and yet, most remarkable seasons, in league history.
> 
> As we prepare for a dizzying offseason full of player signings – the 13 teams who sat out last season are coming back online – here are five things we learned about the recently completed season. ...
> 
> *Read more at: *Five Things We Learned From This ECHL Season


----------



## JMCx4




----------

